# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  Laracroft's Subconcious Warehouse

## laracroft21

[size=18]Welcome to my Dream Journal!  I hope some of you guys read my dreams because they are really weird.  Maybe someone can give insight to meanings based on my common dreams signs.  I have Titled each dream and marked whether it was an LD or non-LD


[size=24]LD 1: High School and Harry Potter


I was just told about Lucid Dreaming recently from my roommate and I have not really had a chance to go over this site in depth.  However, last night I had my first dream where I realized I was dreaming and did not immediately wake up!  I'm so excited:

I was back in my high school I was walking down the hall and I thought, "I already graduated HS!  Wait a minute, I already graduated COLLEGE!  I'm dreaming!  I didn't wake up so I wasn't quite sure so I decided to test, and I put one foot against the wall, then the other foot, and walked up the wall!  I was like, whoa, I really am dreaming.  So I flew around the hall for a while, but I could only fly like 6 inches off the ground.  I kept trying to will myself to go higher but I could not b/c  I was scared.  I kept doing things because I wasn't *entirely* sure I was dreaming, like trying not to forget to get my book bag out of my locker.  

Suddenly I turned into Harry Potter and all these dudes wanted to kick my ass.  I said, "well, I'm dreaming so I can take 'em"  (earlier in another dream these girls wanted to fight and I didn't b/c they were bigger than me and I was scared).  I kept kicking the crap out of them even though I was small and nerdy and they kept coming after me one by one, and got more and more built and heavy.  I finallly beat the last one and left them in a pile.  I was thinking, "I'm dreaming and that's why I did it, but they don't know that so now they think I'm tough sh*t!"  I flew around near the ground some more and then in real life my boyfriend moved next to me and I woke up. [/color]  ::-P: 

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs: being at high school, not able to find my class

----------


## Howie

[size=18]Awesome. Congatulations laracroft21 WELCOME   :Exclaim:   :Exclaim:  

Sounds like a cool dream on top of it.
I am sure you will have more to come. And this be the first of many enties into your journal  ::thumbup::

----------


## Seeker

Hey!  Welcome on board.  Uh, is your room mate already a member here?

----------


## laracroft21

[SIZE=2]</span>

----------


## Alaurast78

WOOHOO!!! So glad you are here.  You have some crazy ass dreams girl.  I can't wait to read more of them.  *hugs*

Lola  ::lol::

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]non-LD:  Hooters, Dylan Baker, and Kittens

Well, the day after my first LD I read this site all the way thru and did some RC's and shit all day, and tried to meditate to have LD last night, but no dice  :Sad:   but it does make me feel better than none of my usual dream signs were present in this one.....

Anyway the dream was weird of course.  I was in Hooters with my parents and my sister (didn't look like any Hooters I'd ever been to, and FYI it's one of my favorite places to eat  :smiley:  

First off, my parents and myself were very rude to the waitress, which I NEVER AM in real life, I've worked in restaurants and I'm always super nice even if they are slow or forget stuff, whatever.  We kept needing a glass of water, I remember I needed one so bad I couldn't stand it and eventually asked a waitress trainee that was following the server at the table next to us.  I felt bad about asking her b/c I knew she was new but she was just standing around and I figured she could handle getting a glass of water.   When I asked her, she seemed like she was retarded or something and just stared at us.  I said, "I'm sorry to bother you but our waitress has not been here in a long time."  Then she said, "Yeah, I can get water I've been doing that for a week now."   She said it kind of sarcastically.  She brought it back about the same time our waitress showed up with some water and I felt stupid.

Later, at the table across from us I saw some people sit down that I knew were famous.  One actor I recognized and knew who he was when I woke up but in the dream I did not know his name or what movie he was in.  (real life:  when I woke up I went to imdb.com to find out who the actor was because the one movie i remembered him from was "Happiness", he played the perverted Dad.  I found out his name is Dylan Baker http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0048414/ and I never knew his name but last night right before bed I was chatting with someone named Dylan.  Weird.  Maybe I knew the actor's name on a subconcious level?  Coincidence?  Who knows.   Back to the dream ----> 

There was another fat kid that I thought was famous too.  He didn't turn out to be anyone real though I don't think anyway.  I also knew that the guys with them must have been famous.  They were laughing and acting silly and I thought they all must be old friends.  I kept staring at them but did not want to be obvious and I wanted to tell my sister "that's the guy from Happiness" but I couldn't tell her without him overhearing.

At one point my parents suddenly had 2 kittens that looked just like my own kittens, but i knew they were different than mine.  My parents disappeared into the restaurant kitchen for a while and my sister and I were wondering where they went.  They came back and said they had some news, they had adopted one of the kittens are were making arrangments in the kitchen (?)  I should have taken this as a DS since my dad hates cats!!!!   But I was not surprised and was like, "I thought they were already yours."  i wondered how they would get along with my cats.  

As we were leaving the restaurant I saw a picture of all the actors that were at the table hanging on the wall, it was an older picture like some restauants have of famous patrons that was autographed and all.

We got to some place (I guess we all lived together again, but it wasn't like any house I've ever seen) and put the kitten down.  I was waiting to see how it would react to my cats and i don't remember if I woke then, but I just don't remember anything after that.  So I woke up and looked up that actor and I remembered that in the dream, in Hooters, I had looked him up on the internet but it was on a huge screen like they would show a football game on in there,  only bigger and everything was blue on it.  In the dream I found out he had played a judge in Harry Potter but that's not true.

----------


## laracroft21

[SIZE=2]non-LD: Vince Vaughn, Chasing Dogs, and Old Houses


This dream had several parts, not 100% about the order but I\'lll try:

1.  I was at grandma\'s house .
After that, we got back and I had a voicemail from this guy I emailed last night from college that I have not spoken to in years.  He was all excited on the message like "wow, I can\'t believe it!  How are you?  Blahblahblah...."  but people kept talking and I couldn\'t hear the end of the message to get his phone number and I was pissed b/c I kept having to replay it.  When I got the number it only had a few digits and Jason told me he must be using "Debbie\'s DVD Pad".  I knew that this was a device like a mouse pad that you put a phone on top of to scramble your number. (????)

2.  I was going out to my car and saw this couple making fun of these two Indian guy\'s turbans.  I was mad at them for being racist and thought of some smart comment but didn\'t say it to them.  I was distracted b/c my driver\'s side door on my jeep was open (I was in my parking lot at my apt. complex).  I realized Jason must have gone out there.  I found him passed out in front of the car, and I think he was naked.  I woke him up and told him we had to go.

This is where the order gets confusing, not sure which of these came first:

3.  I was looking at some photos with my mom and saw one of a guy in front of a fireplace.  I recognized it as our old house (my sis and I used to make a lot of videos in front of that fireplace, it was like our "stage" when we were younger and made dumb home movies).   I showed Mom and said, "isn\'t that...." she was like "yeah, that\'s our old place all right!"  Then suddenly we were at the house, and I wanted to go in to see what it looked like now.  Mom didn\'t want to but she came anyway and was all pissed b/c of the decorating they had done and she hated it.  I told her I kind of liked it, especially the lights around the pool (we did not have a pool at this particular house).  Then she noticed the owners in the hot tub, it was an old couple.  We snuck out the front door and were going to get with some people in 2 cars.

Then the old people came out b/c they heard intruders and Vince Vaughn came out in a police uniform telling them it was okay.  He got into the car with us and I realized he was supposed to be with us, wasn\'t really a cop, and had done that to keep the old people from knowing my mom and I were in their house.  I thanked him for "saving our butts".   We all got in a van and there was also a woman saying something to Vince Vaughn about him being a cop, and a little girl I think.  I turned around and saw a huge brown and white dog (sort of like a dalmation, with an uglier face and brown spots not black) chasing the car.  He kept chasing it even though we were going very fast and as I was looking out the back window at him I realized I was in a car alone with Vince and the little girl.  The dog ran up alongside the car and up to the bus-like conveyance in front of us, which was supposed to be other people with our group.  The dog was running beside the car, running sideways and the bus swerved.  The old dude driving it called the old people and told them to call off thier dog b/c he almost made us crash.  I think it ended there...

4.  I was with Jason, Steve and Laura in our apartment (didn\'t look like it though, and Jason and Laura don\'t really live there yet).  Laura told me "I think Tooey is pregnant again."  (she was talking about my cat who\'s name is really Libby and just had kittens 3 months ago).  I told her I couldn\'t worry about that, I was trying to call someone about something important.  I went into the bathroom and she already had kittens.  It was her, her two black kittens that we have, plus some little gray ones that looked like dust bunnies.  One of them peed in the toilet and I was like "yay, at least they use the potty!"  (I just watched Meet the Fockers and the cat pees in the toilet in that, yeah blah anyway)  Then Jason was asleep or passed out or something again and Steve had taken off his shorts and left them in my dresser drawer which was open, along with a lot of money.   I was like, score!  But what is he up to?  Went in the kitchen and he had his foot under the water in the sink and water was spraying everywhere.  I was asking him waht\'s wrong, I thought maybe he cut his foot or something but he would not answer me.  Then he looked at me funny and I realized he was sleeping and very drunk and didn\'t know what was going on.</span>
<span style="color:blue">
 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs: grandparents\' house, my old house, trouble using my phone

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]NO DREAM....weird night

Decided to take this off private entry  :smiley: 

 Last night  I chatted with a DV member who recommended trying to get in touch with my subconsious before sleeping and try self-hypnosis to induce LDing.  I was VERY tired but not on any drugs or anything like that.  Every time I closed my eyes, before I could even get into that almost dreaming state, I kept hearing voices in my head.   Like, little snippets of conversations from different people's voices (none that I recognized).  They were random and I can't remember any specific sentences but I heard them pretty clearly at the time.  Along with the voices, I was also seeing rapidly changing random images.  Some were normal, like people's faces I did not know, or places I'd never seen, and some were terrifying.  One was about a fire and a woman screaming.  This was the last one I had and the most clear.  I opened my eyes and was like, "what the FUCK." Finally I said "get out of my head" out loud and they just STOPPED.  About 5 minutes later as I was starting to doze off I clearly heard a male voice say "FUCK YOU."  I leapt out of bed and starting freaking out.  I finally turned on the radio to look for classical music.  As I was searching AM radio for classical, I for some reason, stopped on one of the many talk stations I came across.  I don't know why I listened that one but I realized they were talking about a fire that had occured somewhere nearby and sounded serious.  I don't know where or when it happened, I was too freaked to find out.  I found the classical station and lied down like I did when I was a kid with my nitelite and teddy.  I felt like a kid scared of monsters in my closet.  I started thinking, "am I insane?"    The voices stopped and I eventually fell asleep, like an hour later and do not remember if I had any dreams or not.  I usually at least remember something, some minor detail upon waking (if not almost every detail like usual, as you can see from previous posts).  I didn't recall a thing.

Ok back in college I tried LSD a couple times and theses "voices and images" would happen as I was trying to sleep and I actually thought they were kind of cool, but not worried b/c I figured it was just a drug induced hallucination.  but this time I was not doing any type of hallucingen or anything.  I had a couple beers earlier, but that's normal and I was most certainly not drunk.

Am I crazy?  Has this happened to anyone? I felt like the voices and images were things that were actually happening somewhere and when I heard about the fire I really began to wonder.  Let me reiterate that I was NOT ASLEEP when these things were going on.

EDIT:  Got some answers on this, and I feel much better.  (Thanks LDguy and IZ!)

----------


## Howie

[PRIVATE JOURNAL ENTRY] -Ha that doesn't work. I have mastered dream sharing so I know what you had dreamt.   ::wink::   -

Obviously not pertaining to your private entry but the couple entries above are very detailed. You do have good dream recall. 
I wish my dreams had that much detail, or that I could racall forthat matter 
 :tongue2:

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD/vague details:  Boobies, planes, hotels and elevators

I don't remember very many details of last nights dream, except trying to get to the airport b/c I was going to miss my plane and I didn't know the way (then today found out someone had "missed" their plane today in real life....hmm).  I remember something about being at the airport too.

I was walking down the street with some girl with holes cut out of her shirt where her boobs are so that her boobs poked out (I think I kept trying to make her show them but she was trying to hide them...I think she was supposed to be my girlfriend).

I found out a girl I knew was actually a man (I think it was Chyna the wrestler....she is on Surreal Life and I watched that last night, would make sense b/c her being a man doesn't seem far off   ::banana::  

I was in some hotel with a bunch of elevators and each elevator went into a different time zone of the US...like if you lived in CST you used this one, EST you used that one, or something weird I don't know.  Hotel halls with elevators are a popular theme for me in dreams so I should have become lucid.

At some point I recall being worried about missing work and getting fired and I had to get home (maybe the part where I was worried about missing the plane).  All these details I remember seem to part of the same dream.  I think I know what most of the elements meant but I won't get into that 
 ::tongue:: 

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs: airport, being late, hotel/elevators

edit:  I just remembered that Marilyn Manson was in my dream.  I think he was my friend's father (maybe the girl with the boobs)  and I was saying goodbye and nice to meet to to him and called him "Mr. _____".  He had some other last name in the dream I don't remember.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Flying to buildings, Old friends in bed, and Dudes wanting me

I was showing the DV website to my cousin Kelly in my Grandma's music room.  Kelly was mad b/c I had read her journal but I told her it was b/c I wanted to help her.

Old friend Allen Had shown up, I was in bed and he was standing over me.  Talking about wanting to go out to this bar I used to always  go to and how he was going to get all dressed up for it.  A guy I used to go to HS with (MFlw) in bed beside me, I used to have a crush on this guy so I wanted to stay there and was pissed about the friend bothering me (he is irritating in real life).  He kept trying to kiss me.  I got up to find my sis, who is also friends with him, to rescue me.  she ws still awake and I wanted to go back to bed later happy b/c I would be beside the HS guy but bummed b/c the fat guy would be on the other side of me.

I was playing a mario type game and was in the game.  I grabbed some stretchy parachute like thing and someone in the game told me I could use it to float higher than ever.  I kept floatingup while holding the thing and knew that when I let go in the right place I could fly to secret area.  I let go and landed on a roof covered in pebbles. (it looked like a regular world now instead of a video game).  There was a baby panda up there sleeping that was little and looked like a kitten.  Then some of the cast from "Friends" walked up and sat down with me, all casual.  I was like, "guys have you ever made it to the top of this builiding before?"  They said yes and were not surprised that I had gotten up there as I had been.  We saw another big bldg nearby that was a cafeteria and I had tried to get up there before and was bummed that I hadn't been able to.  Suddenly I was on the ground talking to a guy who was dating one of my friends (both just DC's no one real).  There was some other girl blatantly flirting with him in front of his girl.  He said I love you to his girl as the other slut was walking by and the slut said "I love you too".  Then I was alone with the guy and started giving him all this advice that I thought was really good.  I was asking him how he felt about his g/f and how he felt about the other girl.  He was saying he loves his girl but may be interested in dating the new girl.  I told him he should let his girl he still wants to see her but see other people too.  He leaned over and said in my ear....."but I want to date you".  I didn't know how to respond but as he was pulling away, my earring somehow caught on him and I was trying to fix it and put it back in.  I remember talkig about the earring trying to avoid the topic of me goingout with him, because I thought he was hot but my friend's boyfriend.  He gave me a coupon for the school cafeteria to get pringles.  Apparently it was Pringles day in the cafeteria and this would get me free Pringles but he warned me the line would be very long.

At some time in dreamland a guy was trying to call me that I didn't want to talk to.  It was either someone from online, the guy from my past or my ex boyfriend.  I don't know.

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs:  someone from HS, playing a video game

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]semi-LD:  more "flying", nap later with ugly Libby dream

I had an "almost lucid" dream last night.  I don't remember much of it.  I was at high school again (like when I had my first LD).  I vaguely remember thinking I'm dreaming and was on a balcony which I wanted to jump off of to prove it. But I was scared and decided to "fly" down a staircase instead.  I remember seeing the stairs and going to dive headfirst to soar down them but don't really remember doing it.  Later I apeared in my Grandma's living room and there was something on top of a chandelier that no one could get down, and I thought, I'm dreaming and I can fly so I'll get it.  I couldn't though and tried to take a running start, and sort of "moon jumped" up there and got it (a pack of cigarettes of my gramma's even tho she does not really smoke).  No more lucidity and I don't remember much else.

I wonder why when I've been lucid the first thing I think of is flying?  I really want to do other things....don't know what really but at least change my locale....I gotta work on this...


I didn't get much sleep last night and took a nap this eve.  i was at grandma's againfor some reason (it drives me nuts be/c it is so INSIGNIFICANT in my life but keeps popping up in dreams).  I was in there with my best friend CP from 8th grade.  This part got fuzzy, another part I was in the kitchen and my cat libby was in there.  I was showing my family pics of her as a kitten in in the pics she looked all cross eyes and retarded.  I told my family we thought she was "special" when she was little but she's a lot cuter and smarter now.

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs:  grandparent's house, especially storage area in garage

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non LD:  Raw salmon sandwiches, waking in my own room, Feng Shui

In my grandparents kitchenand thinking, I'm always dreaming about being in here so maybe I should look around the room and figure out why.  I tried really hard to open my eyes to look around b/c I wasn't sure if I was in the bed or on the floor (where my sis and I used to sleep sometimes on Christmas Eve).  I finally was able to open my eyes and realized I was in my own room b/c I saw a poster I have.  Then I realized it was just a dream, I kind of felt like it was weird that I was in my own room and wondered how I got there.  I immediately fell back asleep and the next dream

Was something about being in a hotel room or apartment.  And I was alone but other people that lived/stayed there were gone for the moment.  I was watching a movie and decided to rearrange the furniture b/c it was hard to walk around and trying to make it better so that all sitting areas could see the TV.  There were 2 couches and a chair.  I kind of gave up and left all the furniture moved around in crappy positions and figured I would move them later.  A guy that lived there came home and I was going to explain the furniture situtation to him or something, I don't remember the rest.  I'm stuggling to remember details about the movie I was trying to watch, something seemed significant about that.....

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs:  grandparent's house, hotel room

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: gym, finding money with a girl, big dollar coins, claw machine

I kept waking up and rememering dreams, then falling back asleep and forgetting them (note to self....get a mini tape recorder!!!)  Last one I remember I was in a gym or something, but the stair climber was an esclator  As I bent down to pick it up, I saw another and another and realized there was a trail of them leading toward a game, I think it was a claw machine which I also usually see in these dreams.  I started finding dollar coins, which were about the size of coasters too, and then this black girl came up and started picking up the coins too.  We were both like "wow!" and I think she was a friend of mine but no one I know IRL.  I wanted to beat her to getting all the money and was trying to pick it up really fast.  One of the big dollar coins had a post it note on it, I don't remember what it said but I realized it meant that it was some sort of trap and I backed up.  I was watching the girl continue to pick up money and she opened some drawer that had this plaque in it, this is real fuzzy but I think it had both our names engraved on it and said something about us finding the money.  I was asking her if we should use the quarters in the claw machine (I always win a ton of stuffed animals in my dreams from these things.  I'm pretty sure it's b/c when I was a kid I stayed in this hotel and the claw machine in the arcade had all these really small crappy toys that were easy to get, and my sis and I would always win a whole bunch of them).  Then I decided to keep the money.  I remember trying to fit one of the big coins in my back pocket and it wouldn't fit.

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs: escalator, arcade, claw machine, finding money

edit 1/25/05:  last night at a bar (with several arcade games in it)  I was hanging out with some of my b/f's work friends.  Everyone was chipping in on the tab (except me, my b/f had me covered for the night) and one of his friends had like 10 or 15 quarters left that he ws using for us to play darts. The bar was closing and for some reason he just handed them to me and said, "here you take these".  I think it's just a coincidence but I immediately thought of the dream....

----------


## laracroft21

LD: Long Hair, Disney World on Crutches, Weird Girl and FLYING TO A THEME SONG!!!!!
</span>
OK.  WHOA.  I am so excited to tell about the best lucid experience I\'ve had so far.  But I have to go in order here and tell about my previous dreams since I remember them very well.

1.  Earliest thing I can remember was having really long, curly brown hair.  Like down to my butt.  I remember how good it felt on my arms when I leaned forward and how pretty it was.  I have a lot of dreams about my hair being really long (I usually keep it somewhat short).  I was telling my sister how short my hair was last month and she didn\'t beleive it was real.  I told her to tug on it and she was like, wow!  We were standing by the trunk of a car at that time that\'s all I remember...

 ::dreaming::  Commom Dream Signs:  long hair

2.  I was at Disney World , say hi!).  My friend didn\'t want to get a wheelchair b/c she didn\'t want people to think she was crippled, and i said "your armpits will hurt really bad if you use the crutches all day."  So we went to get one....rest of the DW dream is fuzzy, I remember riding Splash Mountain and going down the drop backwards.  It dropped a couple times and the first time I was terrified but then it wasn\'t so bad.

 ::dreaming::   Common dream signs:  Disney World

3.  This is a long dream that led to becoming lucid.  A lot of it is fuzzy and a lot I remember in detail.  I was with a guy and girl I think (not the same as earlier dream, these were just DC\'s as far as I know).  I think I didn\'t like the girl at first b/c I was interested in the guy and she was his girlfriend.  We were going to a bunch of places, one of them being a water park I think but I remember driving around in the car a lot (but not actually being IN the car...weird).  I started to like her b/c she was very friendly and we got along.  At one point I was buying cigarettes and didn\'t think I had any money, but realized I had a 5 dollar bill in my back pocket (last night IRL my sis gave me a five which I put in my back jeans pocket).  This girl asked me to lend her thirty dollars and said she swears she pay me tomorrow.  She was all smiley and seemed sincere but I felt weird about it for some reason.  But I told her I would, we just needed to go to an ATM and I told her she HAD to pay me tommorrow.  Later she was buying pizza or something and I saw all this cash she had.  I realized she lied to me about not having any money and said something about it.  She was like, "yeah I do have money" or something and we didn\'t say anything else but it was an awkward moment.  At some point in the dream I remember they kept driving away before I could get in the car and I was having to run beside the car and try to open the passenger door and jump in at the same time while it was driving.  I was saying, "this is really hard to do you guys just stop the car."  They finally stopped as I was already jumping in and I said "nevermind, I\'m already in now".

Now this is where it gets cool.  8)  I was sitting in some cafe with the girl in a booth.  She was sitting on the outside of the booth seat and I on the inside to her right, and we were alone at the table.  She was telling me about something, I don\'t remember what, and I recalled my dream about the long hair from earlier.  I was thinking how I should have recognized the dream sign and become lucid.  Suddenly I wondering if I was dreaming then, at first I thought no this has to be real.  But then I interrupted her in whatever she was saying and asked "where are we?  What city?"  I wasn\'t sure what city I lived in but somehow I knew no matter what she said it would confirm I was dreaming.  She kind of hesitated and during this time I COULD FEEL MY BODY LYING IN BED!  I could feel my legs together and realized I was naked (I was sleeping naked).  I hoped I wouldn\'t wake up.  The girl answered we were somewhere in Michigan.  I kissed her  on the cheek and said thanks!  I got up and we were both naked.  She was shocked she was suddenly naked but I knew it was b/c I was dreaming.  I said something like "I\'ll get your number from ____ and call you later!"  I ran down this hall to an open window and shouted "YES!!!  I\'M DREAMING!!!!" and leapt out the window.  I\'ve had trouble flying before and just sort of floated but this time I SOARED up really REALLY high and was doing all these rolls and flying upside down like an airplane (at the least the airplane my friends fly in GTA San Andreas).  I was way above the clouds and looked down and felt sort of scared but not really.  I was going to try and fly down and do something else but my boyfriend moved beside me in bed and the dream faded as I woke up.  I was very close to waking up any way.  The funny thing is, as I woke up I had the remains of this song in my head, it was no song I\'d ever heard but I realized it was some very gay sounding song about flying that was "playing" as I was flying!!!  God I wished I had stayed asleep longer....

<span style="color:red">edit:  I was reading my old dream book and something reminded me of part of last nights dream....something about being on an airplane with someone that had never flown before and she was scared.....at some point I was on the wing of the plane and was terrified but I knew that I would be back inside by the time the plane got too high in the air. This was before my lucid flying part   :Eek:

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Semi-LD:  Old dream from 2001

Wow, I never realized that I had a lucid dream a few years ago until I was reading my old dream journal.  It's funny to read it b/c I don't remember most of the dreams and they are really wild!  I actually wrote in one of my entries that I became lucid and this was way before I found this site or ever tried LDing (but obviously I knew what it was).  This is my entry verbatim from October 1, 2001:

(nap last night)  In a restaurant with Mom and there were 2 old men sitting across from us at a table.  One of them was drinking a beer and when Mom walked away, he came over and said something like, "I have a beer and you don't.  Want one?"  I thought he figured I was underage and was offering me his beer.  I said no.  He said, "Oh, I know what you young kids like.  You need these pills."  He held out 2 ecstacy's (they were called BMX and were white with "BMX" on one side and a picture of a bike on the other).  I said "yeah, I'll take them", but I was scared they weren't real and would hurt me.  I was trying to think of who to share them with, I was thinking of Emily and Nicki [my cousin and sister].  Then I remembered Rob [my boyfriend at the time], and I started to drift awake.  I became lucid and realized I was waking up and the pills would be gone, so I quickly swallowed them.  Then I fell back asleep and the old man was asking for a blow job in return for the pills.

Weird, not very LD-like compared to what I've had since reading this site, but I thought that was interesting!

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Mom moving to NC and making out with Michael Ian Black

Last nights dreams are kinda fuzzy and jumped around a lot...this is all I remember for now

1.  Driving around intrticate interstates kind of being lost, I knew I was in Tampa though and some woman was asking another person how to get to the airport.  I realized I didn't know even though I should b/c I was in my own city.  The person was asking her what airline she was on.  These people were not in the car, its very fuzzy and I don't have a clear recollection of any imagery in this part except the roads and the palms trees and blue sky.  At the same time it seems I was having a conversation with my mom and she was saying she was moving back to North Carolina (which is weird b/c that's where they already live, and they did move there from Tampa over a year ago)  and she wanted me and my sister to go move back with them. (IRL she is always trying to convince us to move back there with them...that's where we are all from).   she was saying she's moving to part near Tennessee and it will be nice with the mountains and stuff.  I was telling her "look around!  Look at the palm trees, the blue skies, and it's freaking warm in January!  I'm not leaving Florida!"  Then I said something about maybe moving to Southern California b/c it would be just as nice and she was like "ok, whatever"

2.  Near the end of my dream I was, I think, rehearsing for a show or something, this all takes place in a bathroom,  and I has to make out with someone, it started out as Cameron Diaz and then turned into Michael Ian Black (the comedian guy that's alway on I love the 90's...yes I watch too much TV).  We were making out all sloppy and fake, like super exaggerated [ I think b/c before bed I was watching girls gone wild and these two girls were kissing like that].  Then I had some weird leather patch with a zipper that was taped to my shoulder, supposed to be part of a costume I guess and that's when Michael turned into Cameron and she and I were looking in the mirror pulling the things off our shoulders.  Later I went somewhere, like my house and my sister was there eating.  She said she had the "empties", that's the word she used in the dream but I knew she meant the "munchies".  I had these strawberries that were sliced up and set them on the table.  She was already eating strawberrys and she was like "wow, some more" or something.  I was telling someone that my new boyfriend is Michael Ian Black, I said "you know, he's that guy from 'The State' [who remembers that show?!  I do!]


 ::dreaming::   Common dream signs:  Weird interstates and being lost (sort of)

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Weird red truck at Big E's, Play rehearsal with choking string at Ritz, Huxtables in the pool

1.  I was at my OTHER grandma's old house (this is not the one I usually dream bout but my other grandma's old house that she does not live in anymore.  I sometimes dream of this house and it's always creepy in my dreams.  Escpecially the yard b/c they always had a lot of junk in it and this shed they called the "barn" that was full of junk.  It is aluminum with an open but covered area, and several mystery doors which were not allowed to go into as kids b/c our parents always said there were snakes and stuff in there.)  ANY way back to the dream....theres a vague memory of being at the kitchen table and some woman was showing everyone a trick where you could put a rope around your neck and pull the end like you  were gonna hang yourself, but if you make a special loop it won't hurt and go "through" your neck (I think this is a real magic trick I read in a book).  Later I was outside with a boyfriend (don't know who but I"m pretty sure he ws supposed to be my bf) looking for my bike.  I told him not to go near the barn but then I saw that the "barn" was a brand new shed that looked like a little house.  Then we saw this bad ass red truck that didn't look like any truck I'd ever seen.  IN my dreams there are always a bunch of broke down cars in the yard too but there weren't IRL.  I thought it was just junked so I told him I'd ask if we could have it.  We went up to the house and I saw my mom and grandma.  I asked about the truck and they said it was "uncle ____'s" truck (just some DC, apparently an annoying relative that would never leave).  Then I asked about my bicycle and they said it was inside.

 ::dreaming::   Common Dream Signs:  grandma E's old house

2.  I was at my old job at a camera store and we were rehearsing for some play.  We were going to do a run-thru of the show so I was gathering my props like a pink hat and a rope and some other stuff.  I noticed how the store was rearanged and commented on that.  (I'm always dreaming of being back at that store, it's in a mall and I always have weird dreams about the mall too.  I should have picked up on these signs).  I had to set up the rope trick thing from the earlier dream for a girl that was going to do it as part of the show  It seems to me this was an asian girl.  I was trying to remember how to do it and worried I would do it wrong and she would hang herself.  My boss/theater director (who was my boss Guy from another job I used to have) said to take a 45 min break.  I figured I would eat lunch in the mall and look for my boyfriend (this is my ex Randy) who worked in the mall (he works in a mall IRL).  As we were leaving my boss and all the other people were talking about smoking and asking each other for lighters.  I had a bunch but I didn't want to share.  I offered to let them use  one if they gave it right back.  they said they were going home for lunch and would just buy some lighters on the way.  I felt bad at first that they had to  waste part of their break stopping at a store but I was like, "fuck it" and went to find my b/f.

I was worried he would get in trouble for me visiting him at work.  Now here is a common dream sign:  I'm walking thru a really long mall and not sure where the store I'm looking for it but I know it's far away and there are a couple forks where I could get lost.  I started going one way and ended up walking through a pool.  I kept going but knew I had to be in some hotel or something and went too far.  I was walking thru a giant jacuzzi and Bill Cosby was sitting in it!  I didn't seem surprised to see him and he was kind of looking at me, like, "what is she doing?"  I was wading behind him and I think telling him I was lost.  I could see the other mall entrace far away and started heading that way.  I would have to wade thru several pools.  Then some of the other people from the Cosby Show came up to us in the pool (Claire, Rudy, and Theo) and they all these weird tattoos, some on their faces.  I kind of wanted to stick around b/c I thought Theo looked hot.  The dream pretty much fades there.

 ::dreaming::  Common Dream Signs:  weird mall, being back at Camera Store

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Warning:  Disturbing and weird dream ahead

I had forgotten my dreams when I first woke up but something just reminded me of this disturbing dream.  IRL last night I was telling my boyfriend that I wish I could have a penis for one day, b/c it would be fun to pee anywhere, and just to play with you know (classic case of penis envy I guess).  Well in my dream, I grew one!  I was lying in the bed and pulled it out of my pants and was showing my boyfriend.  I was like, look my wish came true!   It was really big and really pink.  I was playing with it but when I stroked it I could feel the sensation in my _vagina_.  I looked under my balls and found that I still had one of those under the male parts.  I vaguely remember talking to my mom or something and telling her that I was a hermaphrodite and there were several others around that were shocked.  I think I showed them.  That's all I recall, thank god.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Thats Mental!!!!!!!!!! Imagine that a penis and a vagina! You have the greatest dreams ever!

----------


## laracroft21

I don't know about THAT one being the greatest dream ever....I guess it would have been better had it been lucid.....the things I could have done.....

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Recurring Dreams, part of it LD:  My big wedding to an online DC and FLAVA FLAV!!! (EW)

Ok last night I had this recurring dream about me getting married.  i woke up several times in the night and each time tried really hard to memorize the dream so i wouldn't forget it later (i didn't have a pen and paper handy and did not want to drag my sorry ass outta bed).  I guess it worked b/c each time i went to sleep the dream sort of continued, which rarely happens to me.

Anyway, it started off where it's my wedding day and everyone is getting ready for the wedding.  I'm in my dress and all but i'm wearing black shoes!  The guy I am going to marry is a guy i met on the internet and never in person, and rarely even talked to online (just a DC....none of you guys sorry  :smiley: ) and when I walk down the aisle will be the 1st time I see him.  I'm not even sure of his name and know that it might be one of two different guys.

Everone is waiting for me but i have to find white shoes be/c the black ones just aint working with white wedding gown (me wearing white.  HA!)  So I end up in a mall and I'm going to different shoe stores desperately trying to find white shoes, ANY white shoes but none of the store had them and no one seemed to think it was weird that i was in a wedding dress.  I kept worrying so much that I would miss my own wedding.  At some point i was walking through the mall and said to myself, I had this dream about getting married earlier and woke up....this has to be a dream.  I was like, ok....what did I learn about staying lucid?  I think I said "clarity" and focused on something which was like this green glow stick thing.  Then i tried to figure out where I wanted to be (not in a mall for sure....I hate the damn mall).  I looked down and tried spinning, which I've never done before, but I could only spin really slowly, like when you try to run in dreams.  I don't remember what happened I either woke up or the dream changed or I stopped being lucid....this was earlier and it gets real fuzzy.

Later I finally made it to the wedding, sans white shoes, i figured I would go barefoot and no one could tell with the long dress.  but my feet still stuck out and i thought it looked stupid.  i was sitting in the pews on the left side of the church and realized i had no idea what to do.  i figured i would just walk up there when everyone stood up and "here comes the bride" played.  Somewhere around that time I realized I was marrying FLAVA FLAV (for those that don't know, the guy from Public Enemy and he was on Surreal Life and this ridiculous show I can't seem to stop watching called Strange Love).  he gets on my nerves IRL and I remember vaguely wondering why i was marying him but at the same time felt like i should love him (maybe I channeled Brigitte Nillsons dream???).  I noticed that my side of the church was all white people and the right side was all black people and my family (although not my real family, just DC's) seemed disgusted, like they were racist or something.  

I was still trying to decide to go with the black shoes or barefoot and suddenly eveyone stood up so I knew I would have to go walk up there.  I became very nervous and ended up wearing these stupid socks that were white and pulled up real high, and peple could see them.  I almost ran up there to the altar and realized i didn't have a bouquet.  i put my hands behind my back and was thinking, "this is all wrong, this is my wedding day and i dont' know what to do or who i'm marrying and have no idea what's going on!".  when i got up there, in about 2 seconds i just stood across from Flava and didn't know what I was doing.  My sister, who was the maid of honor I guess, handed me a bouquet and said she forot to give it to me earlier or something.  it was flowers in a pot.  The minister started out as this weird Indian guy that looked like Will Farrell with lots of blue eyeshadow.  he was doing this cermony where we had to drink like wine coolers out of these small, shallow rectangular plastic things (almost like tupperware lids).  he asked if i was okay to drink it and I knew he meant was i pregnant or anything.  I told him I could and drank some blue stuff.  Then i kept almost falling down from being nervous and I felt the drink would help me relax.

Antoher minister came up at one point which was an Indian lady, and there was a picture of her on the wall behind her (a painting).  Flava Flav kept running around doing stupid shit instead of being involved in the ceremony, he like stole a table and took it outside or something and his friends on the right side of the church were acting stupid and I was geting upset.  I wondered why i was marrying him, I was thinking "he's like 44 he's way too old but he's rich at least".  I don't remember much after that, some weird mayhem with the buffet table.....

Some part of my dreams included being at grandma's AGAIN and people were exchanging gifts with each other for my wedding.  Everyone was really into the preperations and talking about how much they spent.  my other grandma was saying she spent $6,000 on a flower arrangment and the whole dream i felt like no one noticed me or cared about me, and they should b/c I was the "star" of the wedding!

one point earlier in the dream, when i was still about to marry the internet guy, my mom told me she met him and didn't like him.  I saw him but it was more like me watching my mom's memory or a video, not me actually being with him.  he was big and muscular and very ugly.  he was also a jerk and I thought "oh no what am i getting myself into".  One of the times I woke up before the wedding part I remember thinking IRL that I wished I had made it to the actual wedding to see what it would be like.  I should have become lucid in the last part.  D'oh!  I could have changed Flava into Ewan McGregor or something.   ::wink::   Shit.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Nice one for coming Lucid   ::D:  

Also is Flava his real name? as its some kind of Coffee over here!

"Do you want a Flava?"

Flava! Good call"

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Classes, Broken VCR, 16 year old internet guy in a grocery store and Urkel

First off, something really weird happened before I fell asleep.  I closed my eyes and saw a tunnel and tried to focus on the farthest point away to try and go into an LD.  i started getting like the hypnogogia image flashes in my head but instead of being random, they were flashes from dreams I've had in the past that I did not remember until I saw them, I'm talking like dreams from years past even.  I kind of woke up and wondered what was going on, and that maybe my subconcious had stored these images but I couldn't figure out why they were popping up now.  i closed my eyes again and they kept going, I was trying to concentrate on them and thought maybe i could "go into" an old dream, realize it was a dream and be lucid.  But I was very aware of my body and my arms kept itching and stuff so i would move and not sleep, finally i fell asleep but do not remember dreaming until later....

this one is sort of vague, I was passing thru a room and some people were siting at a table, I guy came in I think trying to either buy or sell prescription drugs and he had a sheet of paper with picturs of pills on it....then I was in some room drinking wine and i think I was in an empty classroom (that didn't look like one at all, no desks or anything, pretty empty) about to go to one of my classes and figuring I would get drunk first.  Then I was thinking "what am I doing?  I can't get drunk in class".  Then I remembered I never go to my last few classes which were art and math anyway, and that since I've already graduated college i don't even need to.  i decided I would just go to history and science (weird...this is such a common dream sign where I don't go to my last classes of the day b/c i know i've already graduated....really should have picked up on this one but the dream was real fuzzy and I didn't even remember it until after I typed in the dream below.....)

 ::dreaming::  Common Dream Sign: being in school and not going to last classes

I think I was in the same "classroom" watching a movie with some people, I think it was some sappy movie with Keanu Reeves but not any real movie I know of.  i was messing with the TV and the VCR fell off.  I saw it falling almost in slow motion and cringed when it hit the ground and broke in two.  I asked some guy if it was okay and he ws trying to play the tape, like the top of the VCR was off and I could see the inside and it was working, b/c all the wheels and belts and things (it didn't look anything like the real inside of a VCR) were moving and the movie was playing.

Flash to me talking to this guy that I was dating.  i don't know his name but I think i met him online (see last night's dream...maybe i AM spending too much time online!!!) All I know is he had brown hair.  he was telling me about how he got in trouble back in his hometown b/c he was driving a car with a bumper sticker that said "Underage Driver" or something and got pulled over by a cop at school.  he was laughing about it and saying he was too young to drive then and he thought it was funny that he put the sticker on there.  I thought it was stupid for him to have done that but he was acting like it was a big joke and I was wondering how he got the car in the first place.  I asked him how long ago that was, or how old he was then or something and he said, ''well I'm 15, 16 now so," and I think I said "so just last year?"  I wondered if he was 15 or 16 and decided to go with 16.  i was thinking "this boy is way too young for me, I'm 26 that's just plain wrong!"  but somehow I justified it and went with it.  

It's weird to explain where we were....we were like outside in a grocery store parking lot but we were at the same time right by the checkout....at some point I was telling him about how my aunt and uncle (I was thinking of my aunt that died of cancer years and years ago and my uncle that is still alive) wre in their car and got caught in a whirlpool in a cul-de-sac.  While I was telling him I was swirling my glass of orange soda to demonstrate the whirlpool and at the same time my dream turned into this image of a huge circular area (like a cul-de-sac I guess) with water swirling around and my aunt and uncles car going under.  But in the middle of the vortex there was no water and a chicken's head was bobbing out of a manhole.....after my story we flashed back to being in front of the checkout line, we were sitting on something with a blanket over us and I held his hand under the blanket.  I rememebr wondering if he was a virgin.

He let go of my hand and said "what is this we're drinking?" meaning the Orange Soda and that he didn't like it.  he got up to go to the grocery store and buy someting else.  i think he tried to steal something, it looked like this huge coin bank my old roommate had that looks like a giant glass coke bottle but is actually made of plastic.  He bounced it past the checkout and then I saw Steve Urkel, but he was 10 years old and looked like he did back on the show when he was Urkel except a lot younger.   He was trying to steal something big like a box of cat litter, or something i don't recall, and the alarm kept going off.  he was acting all comical about it and finally got in line to buy it.

Then the boy showed up from another checkout line with huge cardboard cartons of beer.  Not like cases of beer, but like when you buy a bunch of sodas and the cans are all in a carton standing up in individual little boxes with like plastic wrap on top.  But these were really big and there were a lot of them, and the beers looked like imported expensive beers from Germany or England or something.  I was like wow!  and woke up as i was wondering how he could afford all that.  when I woke up the first thing I thought was, I didn't even wonder how he bought beer being only 15 or 16!

----------


## laracroft21

Well Good God the site went down and I didn't know what to do with myself.  But I still kept my dream journal! BWAH HAHAHAHAHAHA!

1/31/05 Non LD: Funky House, Olive Garden bathrooms, and Old friends

First dream was a little more fuzzy and weird than the second.  I was in some house, a huge house with a lot of bathrooms and there was this woman that owned it with a lot of kids.  I remember walking thru one bathroom that connected two other rooms and it was huge, and the floor was covered with many different colored bath rugs.  I remember picking up a green one by the toilet and moving it to cover a spot that had gotten uncovered.  The lady told me her son likes it that way because he doesn't like his feet on a cold floor.  I agreed.  Some part of this I went out side to the front porch and a girl or a guy, I think they were Asian was over and I think they had a bunch of piercings and were like punked out.  Suddenly a bunch of other kids started coming up like they were coming for a party and I ws telling them they can't all be here b/c I knew the lady in the house would be upset.  I think they were supposed to be her daughter's friends (her daughter was my friend I guess and I was staying there).  She did get mad b/c they were out there being all loud and ran them off (or maybe the neighbors called the police or something...this is really hard to remember) and I didn't want her to think it was my fault.  She had these house rules written on a piece of paper that said something about what time people could come over until and how many people and she had marked them out and changed them.    One part of this dream someone was coming in the house and going toward the bathroom.  I said "no!" and ran in there b/c the bathroom connected to the ladie's bedroom and her door was open and she was in there.  I didn't want her to see the person so I ran in there and slammed her door before she could see me.  I tried to lock it but I knew she had a "no locked doors" rule and I was hoping she would think it was her daughter and not me.  In one part of this house I was looking for a room for a girl to give my sister a pedicure and found an empty room with a counter and yelled for them to stop what they were doing and do it in there (the pedicure).  Last dream, the most vivid and therefore, very long.  Sorry. Olive Garden, I was there with the girls from the previous dream (I think it was the daugther and a neighbor girl, seemed like she was blond and named Christy or something).  I kept feeling like I had to go to the bathroom (p.p.) this whole dream.  At first I was waiting on our food I guess and I ran round the restaurant seeing these guys I hate (CM and VL) that used to be my friends at the restaurant sort of turneed into the bar we used to hang out at.  I went around like, banging a quarter on everyone's head or something and getting it caught in their hair.  When I got to the major asshole (CM) he was drunk (he is underage but always got to drink at the bar) he said something like "now you're coming back here and we gotta see you ass here all the time now?" and I said "yes." then I said I was just here the one time for some special occasion and that I only came over to talk to this other guy (RB) [that was sort of in the circle of friends but never hung out that much toward the end b/c he got involved with a girl.]  I messed with his hair (which is usually dreadlocked but now was really tiny braids) and said I liked the braids.  Then I walked away to avoid CM and use the bathroom.  On the way these 2 girls were in the waiting area and I kind of bumped one and made her drop all her stuff (a purse, camera, and some stuff fell out of the purse).  I said "Oh my god, I'm so sorry" and as I said it she was looking down and didn't see my but I recognized them as 2 girls I went to high school with (Rachel G. and Julie H. (the uglier one) [BTW I'm being coy with names b/c I'm paranoid about any of these people knowing about my dream although I doubt any of them would ever come on here...but you never know]    I was bending down to help Rachel pick up her stuff and wondering if I should act like I recognized her or just keep going.  These are girls I just knew and was sort of friendly with as far as being in class and whatever but they weren't really friends of mine.  As Rachel and I both stood up I said "I think I know you" right as Julie was saying "don't we know her?"  I said yeah, told them my name and they were like saying they were in some club or something at school and I felt really awkward for some reason, while vaguely wondering what they were doing in Florida (I went to school in another state).  Then a bunch of other people from high school came in and I recognized some of them, but some I didn't (this is fuzzy...I think they were just DC's not actual people who's names I can think of) and I was just awkwardly like, "hey how are you guys.  So you still all hang out now, huh?" and felt stupid b/c I don't keep in touch with any of my HS friends.  They were all lined up against the wall and this one guy at the far right said, "aren't you going to say hi to me?" and he was HOT but I didn't recognized him so I said "no, I don't know you." He looked hurt and then I racked my brain trying to think who he was and decided it was Ryan S. [a guy I again, barely knew, did not ever have a crush on or anything...and he did not look anything like the guy really does...or used to...whatever]  I was like, "just kidding of course I remember you" and hugged him.  He was looking at me in a way I could tell that he liked me.  I went to the bathroom.  I kept feeling like I had a UTI or something and had to go like every 5 minutes, and it hurt, it was really bothering me b/c I kept going potty and wanting to be in the restaurant with my friends and check out the HS people to see what's up with them.  Some time around here I think, the asshole CM was over there saying something like, "you know them from HS huh?" and I knew he was just there to embarass me.  I told him to go away and then saw I think the manager talking to him and asking him something about if he was in high school and what school he goes to [he's really 19 not in HS).  I was thinking, "yes!  He's getting busted for underage drinking" and asked the hostess up front if that's what was going on.  She kind of nodded and I said "good".

First bathroom I went in was the employee restroom which I didn't know, but wondered why it was only one small room, like a gas station bathroom instead of one with stalls.  Then this guy sort of opened the door and asked who was in there.  He walked away but I could see he was butt naked and holding his Olive Garden uniform on a hanger [BG info: I used to work at OG but this was not the one I worked at].  I was looking in the mirror and trying to be all pretty for the guy Ryan and I thought my makeup looked bad but at least I was wearing a shirt that showed off my big boobs [I told my sister the other day IRL that if I ever went to a HS reunion they would think I had implants b/c I was flat in HS and "blossomed" in
college, I have D cups now...NOT IMPLANTS!]

I walked out of the bathroom and realized it was attached to the kitchen and felt stupid for going in the employee bathroom.  I tried to act nonchalant and went into another area that was an arcade.  It was empty except one employee and an old lady playing some game where you throw a basketball down a lane of water, like a little canal, and try to have them land in these innertubes or something, I was  trying to decide what to play b/c I had one quarter and was going to play the one the old lady was on but she kept losing and the basketballs kept turning into desserts and making a huge mess.  A girl in a bikini was there to go in the "pool" and clean it up.  I told the lady it looks hard so I won't play that.  Before I saw the old lady I was going to play something like video poker  only really different.  Also I considered ski-ball but  the balls were rubber footballs. There was a game called Shoot your Mother where the machine takes a pic of your mom and you try to shoot it with a gun.  The game says if you win your mom gets 6 quarters and one of her "allys" gets 11.  I wanted to play but it cost 50 cents and my mom wasn't around for me to let it take her photo.  I left and went back to my table.  My friends had moved to a huge round table and I wanted to tell them we had to go b/c I had a UTI and it hurt and I couldn't stay in the bathroom the whole time.  I saw my HS "friends" getting seated and some of them had wine. I remembered I couldn't drink b/c I was pregnant [not IRL, but I recently had a scare]  I thought, damn I have to quit smoking now too. Then someone from the restaurant said something like "its a special day for someone!" and they started singing Happy Birthday.  Only the song sounded totally differnt. I was trying to tell them it wasn't my birthday and my friends were like no,play along.  This big TV screen came down in front of me and there was a black lady on it singing. I thought, "wow this is really different than birthday's at my old Olive Garden." This part was really weird, my friends were like passing the mike to each other to sing but they were more like moaning and speaking in tongues into the microphone.  I kept sneaking glances at the table with my HS people and trying to look at Ryan to see if he was checking me out.  I realized I had my green bath towel around my head like a turban like after I shower and was embarassed.  I pulled it off and my hair was wet and I was wanting to ask someone to borrow a brush but they were all still singing or something.  

At some point I went to the correct bathroom.  The women's was on the left and as you walk to the door the ceiling panels around this circluar entrance corridor like, lifted up and were lit up orange and red, like a passage was opening to let you in.  I looked over at the mens on the right side of the hall and saw they had the same thing only the lights were blue and it looked cooler.
 I had to kind of crawl in there and wondered when the "panels" (I don't really know how to describe this, it was so odd) went back down when someone else came into the bathroom, would I be crushed if I was still under there?

Somehow the next thing I remember was being outside in the parking lot with Ryan and he was asking me all these weird questions about myself and what I like to do.  He made me write my hobbies on a sheet of paper and I realized he had made up this checklist for potential girls to date and I was kind of laughing at him because it was so corny.  He had like pro and con columns that he had already written stuff in about me, and it seems like another girl too. I started writing stuff I like. I wrote "drinking" but the handwriting was really bad so I decided to draw a mug of beer, which looked awful like I suddenly forgot how to write AND draw.  I wrote karaoke, origami, and all things Japanese.  I had to show him what I wrote and tell him each thing, b/c the handwriting was awful.  I decided not to tell him I was pregnant.  I kind of had the idea that I had a boyfriend and that this was wrong, but the guy that popped in my head was actually my ex (WG).  I looked at Ryan and he had turned into looking totally different, like he put on some weight, although not exactly 'fat'.  I woke up and had to pee really bad  :Sad:

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]While dreamviews was down I emailed my dreams to myself.  Sorry about the shitty formatting.

----------


## laracroft21

1/31/05

[size=24]Non-LD: radio contest

This dream is really vague I don't remember much as I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night. I was checking the mail and I kept getting these greeting cards, only they weren't cards sent from people, but rather the cards and envelopes sent from the company and I knew that if I used them to send to people, I would be charged by the company somehow.  This was like the third time I had gotten them and was just going to throw them away but I looked in one of the envelopes and found these 3 little slips of paper, like fortune cookie fortunes only a little bigger and longer that I think had numbers on them but I don't recall a visual of what was actually on them. I turned on the radio and immediately heard them talking about a contest where they say if you have the right number(s) you win a "Non-smoking party".  I saw a flyer in the mail about it, it was like the parties Camel Cigarettes throws and even had a picture of cigarettes and I wondered why it was called a NON smoking party.  I think there were other prizes too.  The DJ was saying to look at all your slips and I was wishing I hadn't thrown away the other 2 sets of cards I got earlier b/c I would have 9 slips instead of 3.  My sister showed up and I told her how weird it was that I turned on the radio and found out about the contest before I threw them away.  She knew all about it and had 9 slips of paper with her b/c she knew to save them.  I think I was mad at her for not telling me earlier.  We were listening for the numbers and the radio would say something like, "if you have numbers greater than 500 you are the winner" and you had to add up all the numbers.  I was pissed b/c I knew I didn't have enough numbers to win.  The rest gets hazy and I think my sister might have won but I remember the radio would play a song between every set of numbers they gave and we would have to listen all day to see if we won anything.  I think I wasn't going to bother b/c I didn't have time but I remembered I didn't have a job....that's all I remember.

1/31/05

The same day during a nap I had a strange experience.  I was trying hypnogogia and my roommate was napping too. I decided that if I became lucid I would try to find him and we would share a dream.  I decided we would ride a rollercoaster together.  As I started seeing images, I could see through like this peephole and I was walking out of my room and into the living room where Steve was on the couch.  I knew I was still lying in bed but saw myself walking thru this "peephole".  I walked over to the couch and he woke up and I told him "no, DONT wake up we are going to ride a roller coaster together". I  sawmyself floating backwards to my bed very quickly and became concious. Steve immediately came in IRL and opened my door. I asked why he woke up and why he came in my room (he had been sleeping about 2 hours and I had just laid down before this happened). he said he didn't know but he was having a LD and wanted to wake himself up b/c it was stupid.  Very strange. I told him what had happened.

2/1/05

[size=24]Non-LD: Dying man, Tommy Lee, and Origami

I went to bed doing a mantra in my head that I will
dream and know that I 'm dreaming. Earliest thing I
remember is because I woke up and recall vaguely
becomeing lucid, I guess.  It was really low level and
I barely remember it.  I know I was in gym in school
(another sign for me that I had forgotten about) and I
told everyone we were dreaming so we should get naked.
 I think we did but I don't really remember and there
were a couple people from HS that I remembered who
they were for a minute upon waking but then forgot.

Later: I was at my ex-boyfriend Casey's show (IRL he
is a singer/songwriter/guitar player who does solo
shows) at some huge ampitheatere and I was near the
stage.  He got off the stage and there was suddenly
this weird play going on that he was still supposed to
be in charge of and was still playing guitar
somewhere.  These girls wre acting out some odd
scenes, like one was just this girl walking across the
stage with a bookbag on.  After the show everyone was
congratulating him and people in the show, including
some black guy in an animal costume who had taken off
the head of the costume.  The rest of the dream gets
confusing as to the sequence but I'll try to do my
best.

I was walking around at the top of the ampitheather,
like far from the stage up high in the lawn area.  It
was muddy and I was looking for something.  I saw this
coat or something that was on the ground and seemed to
move or talk but I ignored it b/c I was frantic in my
search for whatever (I think maybe a tote bag or
bookbag).  I realized under the coat was this black
man begging for help.  He was a security guard than
had been attacked and beated up around the chest with
his own gun.  I freaked out and was trying to call
911.  It's weird b/c I had 2 distinct emotions at the
exact same time while doing this: one, extreme worry
for the man, I was crying and everything, panicking
that I wouldn't reach them in time, and two, irritated
that I was interrupted from whatever I was doing.

This should have been a LD trigger b/c I had trouble
dialing 911 which happens a lot, I always dial the
wrong numbers. I even got a woman answering and I
couldn't hear what she was saying but I was screaming
"is this 911!?  We need help!" and she kept either
saying "hello?" or "what?" [I even remember thinking,
"I ususally only have trouble dialing numbers in my
dreams." DUH!  HELLO SELENA! Geez.] Anyway, I hung up
and finally got through.  I said "I need help I'm at
the Walmart [suddenly we were at Walmart I guess}
on...(ohh God where are we) over by the
University....a security guard is badly hurt..." the
woman said she didn't know where it was and I handed
the phone to the man and said "here tell them where we
are."  

Then we were at the back of some building so I ran
around front to greet them and show them where the man
was.  This part gets so strange.  I was running
through this house type thing, down a long hall and
there was this loud banging from above, which made the
whole foundation shake.  At first I thought someone ws
knocking on a door and maybe it was the paramedics.  I
tried to open this metal door to my right and it came
off.  I realized it must be construction workers
upstairs demolishing the building! I ran down the hall
and there were just these constant "booms"! and
everything would shake and pieces of the ceiling and
dust were fallling.  I made it out and was almost like
under a car port or something but the corrugated metal
ceiling kept falling right before I'd go under it.  AT
one point I think I was trapped and very scared b/c
I'm claustrophobic.  I finally found a way out, let
the pieces fall in front of me and just step over
them.  It seems like some voice was talking to me at
this time too, out of thin air, the voice of whoever
was controlling the destruction.  As I got out I saw
the paramedics and ran towards them but they were mad
at me b/c they said they wre listening in to my cell
phone call (as I was escaping the car port thing
falling) and the "voice" was talking about raping me
and I said it was okay.  They didn't say this, and it
didn't happen, that's just what I knew they were
disgusted with me about.  I was running after them (it
was a white woman and a black man) trying to explain
myself, I got around the corner of the building and
stopped.....

dont' know when the changover of events happened but I
know I no longer knew/cared about the man dying but I
do remember being on the side of that building, near
where he was [I'm going to draw a map of this area I
just decided] and something going on with a gathering
of people I knew, like people from the "play" or
something (I was involved in a play a while back).  It
gets fuzzy but it seemed like was showing someone pics
of those people in than spot but I was somewhere else.
 One was the guy I don't like from last night's dream,
CM, and one was a mysterious red haired girl that was
really pretty.  I was about tell the person that she
was my best friend but I realized I barely knew her.  

I think the person I was showing them to was Tommy
Lee, (as in Motley Crue/porn video star Tommmy Lee!?)
because he was my boyfriend.  He was saying how he was
gonna show me his dick and play with it for me.  I
said "are you going to...", and I couldn't stop
giggling enought to get out the words, but finally
said "are you going to let me video tape it?"  and I
was thinking how much money I could make selling the
tape to the press.  He told me no, and I said "you've
learned your lesson, huh." [I have no idea why I
dreamed this I haven't see him on TV or that tape or
anything recently. And I think he is disgusting IRL]. 
Anyway at some point I had walked away and was looking
in the mirror thinking, "OMG Tommy Lee is my boyfriend
I can't beleive it!" and in the mirror I had long
brown hair and long eyelashes and looked nothing like
me.  I thought I was pretty but  still wondered why a
famous guy would want a boring non-celebrity like me. 
I went back into where he was and had some forms for
him to sign (?).  They were in the book bag I was
looking for way back when I found the dying man.

This happened earlier but I'm not sure where it came
in, I just know it came somewhere between the "LD" in
the gym and Tommy Lee.

Something about me making origami sculptures for my
family and co-workers in some dream office that I
don't actually work for [IRL I do make these geometric
origami sculptures and ornamnents and usually give
them to people as gifts].  I was mad b/c I gave this
really big one to a lady who was a cross between my
aunt Ruthie and some random co-worker and I was very
proud of it and worked hard.  She said something like,
"oh thats nice. I saw these at the dollar store." and
I was pissed.  Then someone bought me some origami
paper but it was crappy and had ugly patterns, some
had words on them and the paper was too thick.  I
thanked them but said to myself I would just use it to
practice not actually make anything that I would sell
(aparently in the dream I decided I would sell my
origami either at a stand in Mexico or on Ebay).  I
had a bunch of delicate origami items in a tote bag
(the bag from other parts of the dreams) and was
afraid they would get smooshed.  Also one part of this
I was mad at my cousin Kelly for writing her name all
over the ornament I made for her mom (aunt Ruthie).  I
just remembered what the ornament  looked like, it was
bigger than a beach ball and looked like these candle
holders I have that are like really thick red paper
like material but the sides were stiched together with
embroidery floss [like a throw pillow that I made a
long time ago, and I was looking at the stichting on
that pillow IRL last night b/c some of it was coming
apart....]  I was looking thru some of the origami as
I was taking it out of my bag and I didn't remember
making a lot of it.  I was trying to impress my cousin
with a gift box I had made.

I THINK this dream was before the stage stuff with my
ex happened, now that I think about it.

*I decided that the bookbag in my dream was actually
this huge shoulder bag I use in real life as a purse
sometimes b/c it has room for my sketch pad and
writing pad and whatnot.

----------


## laracroft21

2/3/05

[size=24]Non-LD:  Theater, sparkly lights, bus and being pregnant.

I was in this theatre thing where a production was
getting set up and a bunch of people were in the
backstage area, which was more like on the side of the
audience area. I went downstairs to look at the set
design on the stage b/c it had just been set up for
some particular scene and I hadn't seen it yet.  It
was set up for like a ballroom scene or something and
there wre all these pretty little lights everywhere,
different colors, like little fiber optic lights.  I
went closer to one that was hanging to see what it was
and it was this little jewel (plastic) that glowed in
a blacklight.  I wanted some for my room so I asked
the director who the set designer was.  Some girl told
me that I could get them at a couple different stores
and gave me the names of them which I wrote down on a
white lable.  Then I went down these stair to ask the
set designer where she got them.  She was in a
conversation with another girl in this doorway and I
interrupted them to ask her.  I think her name was
Julie.  She said the name of the place really fast and
it was just initials, but like a bunch of them,
somethign like "SNDFBRNO" and I had to ask her twice. 
I still couldn't understand but she seemed irritated
so I said okay thanks.  She told me to be careful b/c
it's in a bad section of town.  

Later I was in a car with her and a guy (she reminded
me of this girl I saw on TV last night, short black
hair, tattoos, kind of tough).  We stopped at this
store that was like an underwear stand for fetish type
stuff and she walked up to the window and asked for a
certain style number and size of underwear.  I thought
maybe it was the place to get the sparkly things and I
kind of peeked in but didn't go in.

We got back in the car and she handed me a cardboard
thing that had about 6 pink heart shaped plastic
jewels and said "here, these are the things but 2 of
them are for me".  


Later I was running after a bus trying to get it to
stop b/c my friends were on it.  We rode the bus
somewhere and there was another girl DC who was a
friend of mine and I think my roommate but this part
is fuzzy.  It seems like my roommate or maybe the girl
left important things on bus.  One was an umbrella but
I can't remember the rest and I was telling him/her to
call the bus station and tell them to check the lost
and found.  At this time is definitely was my roommate
b/c he was like "no, nevermind someone has found them
and kept them."  I was mad.

The last dream I remember, and the most vivid, was
that I was pregnant (2nd time this week I've dreamed
this).  In this one I was at the doctor with my
boyfriend and there was another couple that was
pregnant. She was much farther along than me (I was
like 6 weeks). I could see the baby through her
stomach and that it was wearing diamond watches and
other jewelry.  I was jealous that they were so rich
they had already bought expensive jewelry for their
baby before it was born!  I was thinking that I should
quit smoking now and remembered I hadn't had a
cigarette ina long time anyway.  I even thought of a
name for the baby, Harmony Lane Bell (my boyfriend's
last name) and was deciding that we should get married
soon.  Later I was getting dressed for work and
worried b/c none of my clothes fit bc my stomach was
getting big.  Someone told me that a woman had left a
dress there and I put it on, it was this black dress
and it fit me but I was upset b/c it had a belt that
covered my stomach and I wanted to show off that I was
pregnant.

One part of the dreams I was in a store reading these
children's books that were in the card rack and one
was in this weird language and the pages were stuck together.

----------


## laracroft21

2/4/05

[size=24]Non-LD:Exploding Toilets and Group Therapy

I'm working backwards on this one.  I think it's
easier. I need to try to make my dreams shorter.  I
can't help that I remember so much detail! 

Last thing I rememember is being in a bathroom.  I
don't recall actually feeling the need to go pee like
in Olive Garden the other night, just needing to find
a toilet.  The bathroom was nasty and only one stall
had a door.  Common theme, bathrooms without doors. 
The one stall had water in the bowl filled almost to
the top and I was about to pee but didn't want it to
flow over, so I flushed.  Big mistake!  The toilet
exploded disgusting water and purple goo all over me!
I was trying to use the spraying water to wash the goo
off my legs as a man was in the stall next to me
calling someone to complain.  Man was DC, seemed like
he was my dad or something in the dream though.  He
called and asked to he was speaking to and was told
"the restaurant kitchen manager." The man chewed out
the guy for the toilet.  I woke up.

How did I get to the bathroom you say?  Well, I'll
tell ya.  I was wandering thru the mall, looking for a
class/group/meeting of some sort that I was supposed
to attend.  I didn't want to go and instead decided to
go into another group in a small conference room, that
looked like a conf. room at my old job, Hilton, where
I had my interviews.  There were about 4 or 5 people. 
All I can remember is a white girl with curly red hair
and a black girl, I think anyway, the people were very
fuzzy it's my feelings I remember most about this
scene.  I heard everyone talking about how they are
having problems with different things. I can't
remember ANY of them, but they wre like fears and
addictions.  I was very nervous to be there but just
wanted to hear about what was bothering other people. 
I listened to them and then they looked at me
expectantly.  I felt very nervous and told them I had
only come to listen but I guess I was obligated to
speak.  I told them I feel nervous about public
speaking and to forgive me (this is a fear of mine
IRL). "I said my name is Selena and I am addicted to
painkillers."  I felt worried that my problem was too
big for whatever their group was about and that maybe
I should go to narcotics anonymous or something.  I
got a dollar fifty, I think I borrowed it from
someone, maybe the black girl who was sitting to my
left, but it was one bill worth $1.50.  I went outside
to get a drink out of the machine and that's when I
went to find the bathroom.

What was I doing in the mall in the first place?  Well
I was there to buy tiny batteries.  IRL I know I keep
forgetting to get batteries for my watch but in
dreamland it was for a calculator.  The store was
closing so I was outside of it, with the store's gate
half way shut and I saw all the other stores' gates
were already closed.  The girl in the store was
handing me differnt batteries to try in the calculator
and I immmediately found one that worked.  I went
inside to give her the bad batteries and there were a
lot of small batteries on the floor and I didn't know
which one's were the bad ones and which were good.  I
left then and found myself in some group therapy?

How did I get to the mall?  I dont' know.  I just know
that I was in a locker room or something earlier and
taking a shower, my sister was upset b/c she either
wanted to take one or I was using her shampoo (this is
not an unrealistic dream  :tongue2:  ) I was in a store, like
Big Lots or something at one point, the earlier dreams
are very fuzzy.

----------


## laracroft21

2/5/05

[size=24]Non-LD: Grandma's yard, people trying to get me to kill a dog

Weird one, I was at my grandmas in the front yard and
there were these people after me and at first I didn't
know why but I was trying to get away and hide from
them.  They caught up to me and I thought (but don't
know where I got the idea) they were going to use me
to frame me by having me run over someone's dog.  I
thought their plan was to have me get in this big
white SUV, like an Escalade or something, and hit the
dog which was in the ditch seperating the front yard
and the street.  I planned to miss the dog and take
the car to drive away as fast as I could.  Not IRL but
in my "dream grandma's neighborhood" which always is
about the same, there was a police station down the
street and I figured I would head there.  I knew they
would chase me in this other red SUV they had in the
yard.  This dream is very weird and disjointed.  at
one point they had shot me in the chest but it didn't
hurt and I was lying on the ground.  They put the gun
to my chest again and were talking about killing me
and I was terrified b/c I knew this time it would
hurt.  They didn't shoot though and suddenly there
were a bunch more cars parked near the ditch side by
side.  I was on the ground and they made me pick up a
tuft of dog hair off the ground and go show it to a
lady sitting in a car and tell her that I had hit the
dog.  I went over to her window and tried to briefly
explain what was going on, that these people were
tyring to make her think I killed the dog but I really
didn't and just to play along.  I walked away and was
still wondering when they would make me drive the
white SUV so I could make my getaway.  I couldn't find
them (the bad people) and I was looking for them.  I
went inside the house.  Some scenes I remember that I
dont' know happened before or after the outside scene
were:

1.  My sister going to get a pill to take and I
realize I had forgotten to take my pill too.
2.  Trying to hide from the people in a closet in the
red guest room or green bathroom, don't know which but
it looked kind of like both. but when I opened the
closet, which was beside the bedroom/bathroom door
that I had locked, there was just a blank wall.  I
think it was another door and a secret passage and was
going to try and go in there but I think the people
were coming and I didn't get to check it out.
3.  There was a black suit jacket with white stripes
that appeared throughout the dream, before the outside
business I was inside in the back hallway and took it
off, then someone from the gang (who resembled a human
like bulldog, like a bulldog that was actually a
person and walked on its hind legs like in a cartoon
or somethign) picked it up and put it on.  I think
this was before I tried to hide in the closet.  Later
outside either I was wearing it or a woman in the gang
was.
4.  I woke up thinking that there actually was a
secret passage in my grandma's house that led from
either the guest room desk or my grandma's bathroom to
where the washer/dryer is in the kitchen.  I have a
lot of dreams about this passage.  [IRL stuff: I think
one reason I dream it is b/c as a child I was told
there is a trapdoor under my grandparents' bed that
leads under the house as a fire escape.  It was
covered with the carpet way before I was born (it's an
old house) and as a kid I always wanted to go in it. 
ANother reason is b/c in my aunt's house (a block away
from my grandparents') when we were kids we found that
if you go into the crawl space in one of the upstairs
bedroom closets, you can walk behind the walls and
crawl into this tiny space and come out in another
bedroom closet.]

5.  I think there was something going on like my
cousin was supposed to get married that day and the
wedding was postponed.  IRL my cousin (from my Dad's
side of the family...this dream takes place at my
Mom's parents house tho) did get married last April.

The clearest parts of this dream I remember is looking
at the yard and planning what I would do once they put
me in the SUV to hit the dog.  There was a little
wooden bridge over the front yard ditch (IRL no ditch
or bridge is there) and I figured I could drive over
that and fly away, ignoring stop signs and whatever
b/c if I got pulled over I would get the cops to help
me).  also the picking up of the tuft of dog hair is
very clear, it was brown and almost like rabbit fur. 
a piece of it came off as I picked it up.
I also clearly remember my feelings when I realized I
had been shot in the chest.  I felt very scared but
also peaceful at the same time and vaguely wondered
why it didn't hurt.  I figured it was probably b/c
they missed my heart.  Then I felt pure terror when
they held the gun up again (I don't remember actually
being shot the first time, just knowing that I had
been).

This whole dream really disturbs me and I don't know why.

----------


## laracroft21

2/6/05
[size=24]
Non-LD: unprepared for final exam

I didn't remember any dreams upon waking but I did
remember one later on in the day (just now).

I was in some auditorium taking a test (final exam)
for a class I had never attended and therefore had no
idea waht to do.  Started out as a math test with
problems that were completely foreign to me.  I was
the last one left in the room except the teacher, a
bald, older black man who knew that I had never
attended class and I did't want to give him the
satisfaction of me failing so I tried to answer them. 
Then the test turned into some geography test where I
had to label these differnt geographic areas on a map.
 I realized I had a cheat sheet and that the areas
were from a land in some sort of RPG video game.  I
was surprised that there was a whole class on this
video game and that knowing the regions was the final
exam.  I was trying to cheat but the whole time i was
taking the test I was thinking, this doesn't matter
I'm just going to fail the class.  I already have my
degree and I'm just taking these classes for fun.  I
also was slightly worried that my parents had paid for
the classes and they weren't going to do me any good. 
I wanted to hand the test into the teacher but I
wanted to make sure I was out of there before he
realized that I hadn't written anything.  I was making
a list of numbers on a piece of notebook paper and
writing the name of each "country" or whatever
corresponding to the color coded map.  The "cheat
sheet" was a map someone had given me from the game
that already had all the countries listed on it.

This is such a common recurring theme.  I have to find
out what it means.  I should become lucid when I
realized I've already graduated like I did in my first LD.

----------


## laracroft21

2/8/05

[size=24]Non-LD:Spiders, painting Johnny Depp, and Jennifer Scates

This was a weird night, went to bed early (midnight)
and set the alarm to try and wake up 5 hours later.  I
wanted to try the thing where you get up for 30 mins
or so and read about LDing, and try to go back to bed
and do a MILD.  I need something new b/c I haven't
been having any luck with LD's lately.  I ended up in
bed until 11:30 the next morning b/c I woke up several
times.  I recorded my dreams each time on paper so I
wouldn't forget.

First laid down, trying hypnagogic imagery for WILD, I
actually had this really clear image while being fully
concisous, it was cool.  I was travelling at a fast
speed, I could see the scenery rushing by and it
looked like I was in Ireland or some really pretty
green place.  I felt like I was being taken somewhere
important.  I stopped at a gray bench and saw a man
sit down.  I was trying to focus on his face and I got
distracted and lost the image.  My thoughts wandered
as I fell asleep and the first dream I had was a short
nightmare that woke me up at 
1:16 a.m.:  I was in my bedroom, moving stuff in a
box, I found dead ladybugs and talking to my Mom who
was in the room.  A daddylonglegs fell out which I
thought ws dead but it ran up the dresser.  It was
huge, about as big as a dinner plate and I freaked out
(I'm terrified of spiders).   I was saying
"mom....MOM!" to tell her to get it but she just said
"I know, I know" like she didn't care b/c she was busy
with something.I was on the bed petrified with fear as
the spider leapt off of the dresser and was flying
towards my head.  I tried to pull the covers over my
head, I saw the spider dropping towards my face in
slo-mo and I kind of realized it was a dream and
forced myself to wake up.  It was very hard to wake
up, I was slow to come to awareness and kind of
paralysized.
woke up 2:56 a.m.: at some cafe, I kept splatting a
paintbrush on a wall and images of faces and people I
knew would appear under where I plopped the brush. 
Johnny Depp was one of them (he was there with me too
and his name was Jack) as was Fairuza Balk who was not
there but supposed to be my friend or something.  I
was getting excited and trying to find pics of these
people that I had, to show people and prove my cool
painting skills.  There was a ball pit in this dream,
like kids play in, with just a few balls in it.  My
friend Dustin was there and he had a little boy, his
son (he has no son IRL) and a man that was his dad I
guess.  Earlier in the dream I was talking to my
friend Jennifer Scates from High School on the phone. 
She called me crying and upset but I couldn't
understand her.  I was trying to cook brownies and
told her I'd call back when I was done and everyone
(my family I think) left the house.  I was in my
grandma's kitchen at this point.  I was asking my mom
how to mix the brownies in the pan (all the
ingredients were just in the baking pan instead of
mixed earlier in the bowl).  I forgot to call Jennifer
back and when I did we had to keep putting each other
on hold.  I was talking to her when I discovered the
paint brush thing.  I never found out what she was
upset about but the first thing she said to me was
something like "I don't want you to take this the
wrong  way but..." and I thought it had something to
do with my boyfriend, that she didn't approve of him
or something.  I kept getting interrupted on the
phone, like I had to let my old dog Baby out to pee
and at that point I was at my old house in NC.

I decided to get up at this point and look at a LD
site (DV was down so I went to LD4all).  I was up
about 30 mins and tried MILD to go into LD and it
didn't work. I had a weird dream that I remembered
when I woke up but I was in a hurry b/c I overslept
and forgot to record it so I forgot it.

I was reading over this and remembered bits and pieces
of my later dreams:  I found this guy on Friendster
and I didn't recognize the name but realized he was
this boy my sister and I knew from my grandma's
neighborhood when we were kids (no one we knew IRL,
but I think his name was Corey or something) He had a
video clip on his profile and it was of a home video
we had made with him in the living room of our old
house (FV, NC)  when we were kids.  There was
something about my cousin Courtney's baby in the video
and also the men from the show Full House were in it
along with some other members of my family, like my
Uncle Chris.  My sister and I were really excited b/c
we had never seen the video and now we had it on our
computer.  Also I somehow realized that this boy was
now a famous rock star and was going by a different
name and that's why we didn't recognize it.  One of
his songs was a song that was currently popular (I
think it was that song "I don't wanna be", I don't
know the artist, but that song was in my head when I
woke up) and my sis and I were listening to the song
in her old bedroom in that house in NC and I was like,
I can't believe we used to know him he's famous now! 
And we have a video to prove it!  I guess I remembered
more of that dream than I thought I did as I was
typing it. 

Also there was something to do with getting phone
messages from someone online, maybe that guy or
someone else, I don't know, and I was supposed to call
them back but I think I had several msgs or pages and
didn't know who they belonged to. I had several names
and online pics in my head, I think one was named
Billy or Bobby.

----------


## laracroft21

Non LD:  ant house, David Spade, weird guy overflowing toilets

</span>
<span style="color:green">Today, 2/9/05

Well I remembered this dream when I woke up but I went back to sleep a couple of time and had other (stupid) dreams, but I made sure not to forget this one b/c it was so long and so vivid.  It had both good and nightmare parts.  I'm going to try to remember all the details since I didn't make notes when I woke up but I know some of the transitions are fuzzy:

I was in this huge house I lived in with my roommate.  We were sharing a room b/c his room was too messy for him to stay in.  We were in there in our seperate beds and I think my sister was there too, and my old friend Andrew B. from NC walked in the door.  I kind of made a crack about how he always comes over without calling (which he used to IRL) but I didn't care b/c I was so glad to see him and I gave him a big hug.  I saw that my roommates bed was gone and went next door to look in his room.  He had it all cleaned with a bunch of furniture and a bed and it was all set up.  I could see that the room was bigger and had built in shelves and stuff that mine didn't have.   There was also this ledge that sort of dropped down and below was this windowed area where a bunch of old furnitures and stuff was stored.  Some time in this room I was lying on the bed with my roomie in his room and Andrew walked in.   I jumped up but it was to talk to Andrew and he was like "I'm sorry, I'm sorry."  He thought he had "interuppted something" I told him no, it's not like that we were just laying together.  

Steve and Andrew pretty much disappear from the dream after that but I'm still in the house.  First let me describe it.  When you go outside our rooms, you are on a balcony and can see downstairs over a railing.  There are also stairs that go down.  There are dartboards set up against the far wall of the house and when I went downstairs I could see that there were these special tubes or buckets that caught the darts as they fell downstairs (i guess instead of sticking to the board they went down there) at one point in the dream I was thinking of rigging up a sort of pulley system to allow us to get the darts without going downstairs every time.  I was going to use helium I think, I know one part of the dream involved playing with helium balloons and a helium tank.

I was in that little alcove in Steve's room where stuff was stored, there were pieces of old sofas and I wanted to see if there was one I could put in my room.  As I went to pick one up, I saw about a bajillion little red ants all over it and everywhere.  I freaked out and ran and told my mom and she said just to put something over the vent in the room.  I was hoping they wouldn't come to my room since it's next door and I noticed the gap under my door was really wide.

Walking over the whole house I realized that there were ants EVERYWHERE.  On every piece of floor and this is the strange part, they were big and small, but they were three different colors, red, blue, and purple.  The bigs ones looked like fake plastic bugs. 

go here to see what the ants looked like: http://img194.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img194&ima...reamants0lo.png

I was so scared and saying how we had to call the exterminators.  I walked with my mom outside and she was showing me this pesticide in a garage that was connected to the house via a sidewalk.   I was telling her we need to get professionals and then 4 exterminators showed up.  They were really gay and kind of put on a show for us as they got rid of the bugs, like singing and acting out skits and dancing like it was some kind of bug zap theatre.  They are telling us we need to leave the house for a couple hours but everyone is still running around doing stuff while they exterminate:

The next few scenes I remember I don't what order they come in but it's while the men are killling the bugs.  David Spade from SNL was there.  He was acting all gay like he liked one of the men.  There was this cardboard cut out of a girl in the upstairs area of the house and someone (my mom maybe) was going to throw it out.  I said no, I wanted to keep it and then I realized it was a cutout of David Spade in drag.  I asked him about it or something and we were flirting.  I told him I've been having memory loss problems and was he my boyfriend?  I also asked if we had had sex.  I think he said "not yet" or something.  I was in my underwear and trying to tell one of the exterminators (they were upstairs) to throw me some jeans from my room.  He threw a gray sweatshirt and I was like, what's with this moron?  I went up the stairs and called to a girl (who was one of the exterminators, suddenly a girl and reminded me of Milla Jovovich) in my room to throw out the jeans.  She did and I put them on.  At some point I was outside waiting for them to finish and I saw my two kittens had gotten out and were running around.  I tried to catch them but they were acting feral and fighting each other over a rat they had killed.  I was scared and grossed out and decided maybe I should just leave them out if they want to be wild animals.  [I probably dreamed this b/c I found my little girl kitten the other day in the kitchen with a lizard she had almost killed and was torturing.  I was very grossed out then.  This is also the second dream I've had about rats, I rememered that was part of my dream from the other night, I was in a bathroom and something about dead bloody rats.]

I just remembered one of my last dreams too.  I was getting ready to go to the beach with some guy for the day, he had a boat and I was telling someone else to come on and grab the surfboard and boogie board.  I was looking at the clouds thinking it may be raiining later but the guy said it wouldn't.  Then I was in a house trying to find a swimsuit, all I could find was a ugly one piece black one.  I got in the shower b/c I had to shave and an older man came in the bathroom.  I don't know who he was but I knew he liked me and I was telling him to shut the door, that I would be done soon.  He was already mid stream in peeing and I told him to get out when he's done.  The toilet wouldn't flush b/c it had just been flushed and he asked me how to do it.  I said he had to wait until the tank filled and I would just do it later.  I could see that the water in the bowl was overflowing and told him his pee is dripping on the floor.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non LD: Festival of the Bands, Waiting for the End of the World with a Crack Pipe in my hand

Earlier dreams were about Miss Hobbs dressing up in a tiger costume like Hobbes from the cartoon.  Also I was in a library with my mom on the way somewhere, and I stopped to see if they had any Chuck Palahniuk books.  They only had one, which I had already started reading and it looked brand new.  There was also an audio tape with it and I thought my mom and I could listen to it in the car.  Then I looked for a Dean Koontz book and found one and when I went to the checkout I didn't have my library card (this happened IRL last week).  I asked the lady if I could use my mom's and I would go ask her (she was in the car).  She said don't worry about it just fill out some piece of paper b/c she trusted me.  I was writing down my address and phone number and these 2 thug guys came in bothering the old librarian.  Then they started messing with me, I was wearing overalls and they were messing with my straps.  I stood up to them and told them to leave me alone and I left the library.

I was at high school watching the Festival of the Bands (I used to be in marching band and it's the annual competition my high school hosted.  Yes, I went to band camp.  I was sitting in the bleachers behind my sister and asked to see her program so I would know what songs they were playing.  After she handed it to me the girl beside me pointed out that I already had one in my hand.  I tried to throw Nicki's back to her and it sailed off around the bleachers.  She didn't see and I just figured I would give her mine.  She knew it wasn't hers somehow and asked where hers was.  I told her what happened and just to take mine.  Also, the announcer, who was a black lady that was supposed to be the principal (although not my real principal back in HS) was saying that we had a special guest to watch the show, Paula Abdul.  She was sitting at the top of the bleachers behind me.  The announcer sounded nervous and pronounced our town name wrong but didn't seem to notice.  I was watching the show and they did this one song where they were acting like football players, even wearing the uniforms and the girls had footballs.  The color guard (which my sister and I were both in, in HS) sucked really bad.  I also noticed that these two guys that were freshmen when I was a senior were still in band and I thought it was weird b/c they should have graduated years ago.  I thought they were either really stupid or really liked band and stayed back on purpose.  They came towards the bleachers and I met eyes with one of them (Jesse) and was trying to signal that he had a bee on his face but he didn't seem to know what I was talking about.  One part of the show a bunch of guys were talking and flirting with Paula Abdul and being really loud instead of watching the band and the band was just looking at them like "shut up!"  they got quiet.  My sister disappeared at one point, I think to go perform like she was back in the band too, and came back wearing a different T shirt and these weird sunglasses.  I folllowed her back to inside the building after the show and we had to clean out our lockers b/c it was the last day of school.  she showed me where her locker was and I said "hey mine's in the same hall!"  She had to knock on hers 3 times to open it and mine didn't have a lock at all.  I was cleaning out old notes and stuff and keeping everything and I found a note from my old HS best friend, CC.  I was asking my sister if she thought I should keep it, then I said nah and something about how I didn't like her anyway.  I turned around and she was behind me, and it was as if I hadn't seen her in years (like IRL) but she didn't see me turn around so I pretended like I didn't see her and she went away.  I went outside where my mom was waiting in the van she used to pick me up in when I was in HS and there was this combination lock on the door that looked like the blue one I used to have on my locker, only it was orange my school color.  I think you were supposed to wait for a janitor to open it but I just set the numbers to zeros and opened the door.  An alarm went off but I didn't care.  I got in the van but Nicki was still inside waiting for the janitor.

This was a really creepy dream.  It was the end of the world and I was somewhere in Baghdad.  I think it was a nuclear holocaust and everyone was waiting to die.  I was in this area outside of a big city that was like a little pool of water with a wall closing it in and no where to go.  A few people were with me waiting to die.  I saw bombs going off in the city and a lake of fire coming towards me and this guy.  I decided to let the fire wash over me and kill me and get it over with, but it wasn't very hot and it didn't work.  I kept seeing these huge buildings in the city collapse one by one.  A bus came and let more people into our little area with the water.  Someone was saying, "okay you crackheads can stay here but you'd better behave and stop smoking the crack this time."  A bunch of white guys with crack pipes came down this tube off the bus and went into some back area to smoke crack.  I decided that since I was going to die anyway I wanted to see what crack was like.  I could smell the smoke and it smelled like cotton candy (I think I once heard somewhere that crack smoke smelled like that...I wouldn't really know...anyway).  I went to the back and asked the guy (who looked familiar, I think I knew him from somewhere and was surprised he was a crackhead) if I could smoke some.  He gave me the pipe, it was like this metal can with a crack rock in it and a red tube and I didn't know how to smoke it.  I tried but didn't feel anything so I found the guy and asked him how.  He showed me and I got really high.  He told me he hid a crack rock in my purse which was out in the "pool" area and for me to get it.  I started pulling stuff out of my purse to look for it.  There was like 4 pool table balls I had stolen from Planet 9 Ball in my purse.  I threw them on a pool table and they were multicolored.  The guy had lost two Vicodins and I picked them up off the floor and kept them.  I went back out to the area to die and was wondering when it was gonna happen.  I don't remember how this ended but it was so creepy watching the city fall from afar and calmly waiting to die with those strange people.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]No specific dreams to speak of


I had a weird night, tossing and turning and not sleeping well.  I was nervous about a job interview I had today (which I got by the way...go me!) so my dreams were really brief and weird, hard to describe.

Something about being in the living room of my old house.  I was flicking light switches trying to find the right one to turn on these spotlights in the celing.  There was a framed painting of my ex Randy over the fireplace and he was showing how he had these different blue and purple lights that he could turn on to shine on the picture.  I don't remember what the picture was of.

There was something about being in a room (I think my old bedroom in the same house) with these black girls who were doing my hair and I was doing theirs, at one point I was in a bed with one of them and it was cold, I was trying to untangle my covers and get warm.

I was driving a boat through this bay-like area that also reminded me of my grandparents yard, but with water, and I was trying to make waves to splash up on this restaurant on a dock.

Lot's of other weird feelings and images in the dreams I can't describe.  Almost the whole time I was aware of being awake and moving around in my bed uncomfortably but I didn't become lucid.  This is usually what happens when I'm anxious about something and it affects my sleep.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Another night of weird disjointed dreams:

Wow I slept for almost 12 hours last night.  I can't remember everything but here are the bits and pieces I do recall:

Last dream I was playing with a barbie dream house made of cardboard with weird quarter circular rooms that rotated and became different rooms.  There was no furniture in there though.  The doors were too short for the barbie dolls and one of them was the exact size as a Ken doll which was stuck in the door and I couldn't get him out.  Someone had stolen the roof of the house which was circular and made of little origami pieces that fit together and these tabs folded and connected the roof onto the house.  there were a bunch of people and we were on the run for something, either chasing someone or being chased and all these police were blocking the roads.  We were having trouble getting through and kept yelling "this is police business too!"  The peple were like characters in some disney movie and one of the girls had the same voice as some character in another movie that was from New Zealand.

One part someone was taking me and some peple to Disney MGM studios against our will, we kept saying we didn't have enough money and would only be able to afford the ticket price but no food or anything.  I asked her if she was going to buy us food and she said yes but I wasn't convinced.  I think we were supposed to be going to another cheaper amusement park instead.  She said we would visit some country music museum that was there to make my Dad happy.  We were in the museum and there was this long metal ladder-like thing that was horizontal and rotated.  People were supposed to grab onto it as it came by like some country music star does on stage.

I told you these are weird dreams.

There was something about a roller coaster that I can barely remember and something about being on the road going to the park and I was thinking it was going to take a very long time to get there b/c we kept passing signs with numbers on them, starting with One, and I knew the park was at like number 50 or something.

One piece of a dream I remember was getting into a car with these girls who were supposed to be my friends but we were mad at each other.  The car was in my grandparent's garage and the door on the back passenger side got stuck open on something.  As we were backing out I knew the door was gonnna tear off and tried to warn them but they didn't listen.  This may have been the part after the Barbie house before runnign thru all the police.  Something about dusty sheets on a bed and an argument in the back seat about who stole the barbie house roof and them being left in charge of all the kids.

----------


## laracroft21

I haven't written lately b/c I've been sick with the flu.  I haven't had a fever in a long time but apparently it really screws up your dreams!  I can't even really explain the dream I had yesterday when I had 101 degree temperature.  It had something to do with these men in my training class at work and people choosing each other for some contest but there were no images in my dream, only like, TEXT.  So weird I don't even know how to say it so I'm gonna stop.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Pink Floyd and the Marching Band, Baby Food in the Toilet, and Private Planes

Okay so last night was my first non-feverish night in 4 days so I actually had a "normal" dream.  I think the last one of the night/morning started where I was in a car with my sister Nicki and my cousin Emily and someone, maybe Emily's Mom (my aunt Cindy) was driving.  There was a Pink Floyd concert live on the radio and I really wanted to listen to it but my family didn't. (Which is weird b/c my family are the ones who got me into PF IRL!)  I got my aunt to put it on and decided if she turned the station I would find my walkman in the car and listen to it on that. (old school....I don't even _have_ a walkman anymore!)  

Suddenly, we were _at_ the show only it was at my old High School on the football field and the marching band, only it was all baton twirlers and color guard, were performing along with the music.  I could hear the music only it didn't sound like any PF songs I know IRL and I couldn't see the band.  We were sitting on the far left side of the bleachers, really far away from the audience and could only really see the show from the side.  I was really excited b/c I had wanted to come and forgotten it was this night, and bummed be/c we were late and couldn't sit in front.  There were these huge inflated animals at the back of the "stage" and everytime a song ended, there was this huge drum "thump!" that in my dream, all their songs ended with.  The elephant inflatable would bow it's head and its trunk thunked the ground right at the same time as the drum beat.  I thought that was so awesome and everyone would applaud, but I couldn't hear them b/c we were too far away and I didn't want to clap b/c it sounded like we were the only ones and again I felt bummed.  I recall that there were 3 animals and they were all white but the only one I remember actually "seeing" was the elephant.  I was really jealous that my old band got to perform with Pink Floyd and I missed out b/c I wasn't in school anymore.  

For some reason my sister and cousin wanted to go inside the school, maybe it was an intermission or something and they had to pee.  It got really weird inside the school.  It was hard to get in the bathroom b/c there were lots of doors and people, and all of the doors were "one way" so the door into the bathroom was not the same door you got out of.  I was in a stall finishing up and an old lady tried to come in and I shut the door in her face.   The next part is fuzzy but there were these 2 women in the stall with me and they wanted me to make out with them.  Sounds like it would be good, but I *really* wanted to get back to the show!  I kissed them and then told them to kiss each other b/c I had to get going.  I lost my sis and cousin and this point and thought "fuck it, I'm going back" I wanted to get a drink first but the drink machines only had 2 liters that were like 3 dollars or huge cans of DR. Pepper for 5 dollars, and I only had a dollar.   I turned around and saw a machine with regular 16 oz. bottles for a dollar, but it was hard to figure out which number to push for which drink.  I finally figured it out and got a cherry coke, I was pissed b/c it was warm but said "whatever" and went back outside.  

The band was lined up on the curb like they had just marched off the field and were about to go inside.  I knew the show was over and was like, "piss!"  I started walking behind the lineup and the band director, who was standing in front of the line talking to the kids recognized me and said "Hey, Selena!" I said hi and waved, and everyone turned around to look at me, I guess it was all people I went to high school with but none of them were actually in band.  I waved shyly and said hi to everyone, and told them they did a great job.  They went in and I was outside waiting for my sis and cousin and I remember clearly I was wearing this hot pink hat that I thought was really cute, with a matching sweater and scarf, and a white-ish fur coat.  This girl I knew from HS who was not in band IRL (S.D.) who I was friends with in 5th grade only, started talking to me, she was saying how the color guard instructor was going to send me some pics with me in them and also they would be in the yearbook.  I was happy.  I started getting really warm in the coat and took it off and someone came outside, maybe my sis and cousin and I think the dream ended there.  I woke up.

Earlier, I think there was some other stuff going on in the car before the whole radio thing, like something about spilled ice cream and my cousin trying to sneak some ice cream, I dunno. 

I recall something about working in a one hour photo lab again (I worked in 4 different ones for a period of about 5 years, they were my first jobs, so I dream about this a lot)  It's really fuzzy but I think I didn't really work there, but I was in the lab, it was Eckerd's (my second job, where I worked in college) and I was impressed by their machine upgrades and that everything had gone digital, like they were in my later jobs at Walmart and Ritz Camera.  I remember vaguely thinking that the lab techs didn't know what they were doing.  (BTW, if anyone is reading this who gets one hour photo done, make sure they have digital equipment.  If they don't your pictures will look like crap.  I suggest Walmart b/c it's probably the cheapest and most of them are digital) ANYWAY.

One part of a dream I was in a big house and was trying to walk around and turn all the lights off but I was getting lost and kind of scared, also I couldn't find all the light switches.  I was in a bathroom where there was a regular toilet and right beside it a kiddie toilet, like a training potty but I knew they didn't have kids so it couldn't have been used recently.  I opened it and the family was using the space to store stuff but there was water in it (?).  There was like a tray you could swing out that had little dishes built in, kid size, so the kids could eat while they are on the pot I guess.   There was some soupy looking stuff in the biggest bowl and I was grossed out b/c I knew it had to have been in there for years.  I pushed the stuff back in (they swung into a cabinet and out of sight) and thought, "these people really need to clean their house, it's so big and nice but ew!"

Earlier in the night I had this dream and woke up to use the bathroom.  I thought I would forget it but I remember some of it:  My next door neighbor (in dreamland, in some imaginary place) had a private plane and was going to fly me and some people somewhere.  I think to my boyfriend's plane that had run out of gas and landed in the water near some island (very near to our houses).  I probably dreamed this b/c I watched Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom yesterday.  At one point I was actualy in the plane floating near this island, and my aunt and uncle (Emily's parents) were having a party on the island and were all drunk and telling us to come party with them.  (For them, this is not an unrealistic dream  :smiley:  )  I was back at the house or whatever and waiting to take off with my neighbor in his plane but this man from the government or something was coming around asking people for their financial statements from a year ago (I have/had no idea what he was talking about).  He asked the guy on my right and then said to me something like, "I bet you don't even have yours from a _week_ ago.)  I said no, b/c I've been out of work with the flu for a week so I don't have any.  He looked at me really sternly and said "have them tomorrow" or something.  I was afraid b/c he seemed very official and I knew I didn't have them.  My neighbor on the left (the one with the plane) said he worked in finances so he for sure had his, and went to get them.

Then they started calling people's names to board the plane, just like they would call to board rows at an airport.  I thought this was weird b/c there were only about 5 people in a little private plane.  The last name called was the pilot!  And everyone cheered.  This dream ended here, I was really excited about flying in the private plane (I've been in one and had a blast) but didn't get to  :Sad: 

That's all I can remember for now.  I'm just glad to have my normal dreams back!

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Thats one wicked dream!!!! Can i ask you, whats your secret for having such long dreams. All i seem to have is one or two little snapshots.

Charles

----------


## laracroft21

I wish I knew, I just always have.  Sometimes I have snapshots that keep changing but most of the time they are epics!  The problem is, though, that often after having such long dreams, even if they are not nightmares I will wake up sweaty and headachy and TIRED like I actually lived it.  I'm still getting up the energy to put in my dream from my nap today!

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD (sigh): Weird Long Nap Dream

I had a nap this evening and had a really long and weird dream that I remember certain parts of.  The whole thing seemed to be about people getting ready to get married and in the end I think there were supposed to be 3 weddings: my cousin, my sister, and me.  I don't know who we were marrying.  It also mostly took place on a cruise ship.  I had this anxious feeling the whole dream like I needed to be somewhere that I wasn't or was late for something.  Here are the scenes I remember, in no particular order (except the order I remember them in):

1.  Before I was in a wedding dress I was whining to someone about how I didn't have a date for valentine's.  I was in some sort of vestibule and I was the only one that didn't have a date.  A guy came out of a door (I think it was a restaurant and he worked there) and it was this old friend of mine that I used to have a huge crush on in college (F.W.)  I looked at his face and said "oh my God!  Do you remember me?" and he said "yes" and we hugged.  This part got very sexual and we were groping each other and breathing all heavy like we couldn't wait to rip each other's clothes off and go at it.  I could feel that he was excited  :smiley:   The scene kind of ended (DAMN IT!) but I knew we would go out for Valentines and probalbly do more than that and I left all horny.

2.  There were a bunch of different rooms on this cruise ship/house/whatever and different friends of mine were in different rooms doing different things (real specific huh?) and I kept running around trying to find somewhere cool to hang out but I ended up alone.  at one point i realized I was on a reality TV show and figured the cameras must be on me sometime and I looked up and saw one.  I waved at it and then I was worried I had scratched my ass or picked my nose or something and didn't know it.

3.  I found these old coins with really old dates, like the 1400's and was excited to go to a library and find out how much they were worth b/c I needed money for my marriage.  

4.  Near the end i was in my wedding dress and someone (I think Ross from "Friends") spilled this red paint on it and i was trying to cover up the spots with white paint.  I had several pots of paint with different shades of white trying to find the right one.  I meticulously painted each spot and when I looked in the mirror the spots stood out like the size/shape of ladybugs and were a different color than the dress.  In fact the dress was no longer white but green and the spots were reddish again, and looked very cool and hippie like, but no wedding dress!  Still, I liked it and decided to go with it, even got a matching scarf. whatever.

5.  (common dream sign alert):  My hair was really long and beautiful and I was combing it and trying to fix it and my makeup for the wedding.  Also I was aware my sister was about to get married and was rushing so I would make it to both our weddings.

6.  I was sitting outside a restuarant on the cruise ship where a bunch of people were waiting for a table and they all had 3 dollar off coupons for the restaurant.  i think they were irritated b/c they had to wait so long and there was a man giving out coupons.  I think my parents were waiting to eat and I was just waiting with them.

7.  When I was running around looking for my friends in different rooms, I decided to work on some skateboards by painting them and putting decals on them.  I gathered my stuff to do this and was going to find a place with people around to settle down and do this.  One of the "skateboards" looked like a bike tire.  I dunno.

8.  My grandma gave me my wedding present which was an envelope with these stock coupons in it worth over $6,000 and I was so excited I cried and didn't want my sister to know in case she didn't get the same thing for her wedding.

9.  Somethign about me about to go somewhere on a long trip with some people, I think to go back home from wherever i was.  I was trying to make sure I had everything packed like my makeup and CD's (the last things i would worry about IRL!) And I was wondering if we would make it there in 9 hours.  Or I think someone said it would take 9 hours and I thought it would take longer, or something.  hmmm.  now that I think about it I think it was traveling from Florida (where I live) to North Carolina (my home state).

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]My Mom's Dream

I'm not really one to post other's dreams but my mom called me the other day b/c she knows I study dreams, to tell me about this weird experience she had.

She woke up in terror that morning from a nightmare she had about my sister (who is 22 but in the dream she was a little child again).  Mom dreamed my sister was paralyzed and she kept saying her name and trying to talk to her but she couldn't move or speak.  This really chilled her for some reason and she couldn't go back to sleep.  She called my sister around 9:30 to tell her about the dream and my sister was like, "oh my god that is so freaky".  Because my sister had just come from the doctor for her back problems who told her she would need 2 epidural shots (which if you don't know, are spinal shots that could cause paralysis if done incorrectly).  After hanging up with her my mom went to the bathroom and threw up.  she called me b/c she is very worried the dream could be an omen that my sis shouldn't have the shots done.

I just wanted to add that to my journal b/c I think it's weird too.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  My New Stepdaddy The Rock, and the End of the World (again).

I only remember the last dream.  I was on a beach with my family (parents and sister) and The Rock was there.  My mom had left my dad for the Rock and my sister and I were checking out his body.  I was about to say "looks like Mom upgraded" (terrible, I know.  I don't even like the Rock. I can't stand him IRL).  But instead I said "looks like mom downgraded in intelligence" (my Dad is very smart).  There was this uppity dog grooming salon on the beach called "Presidential Grooming" or something like that and it was for Presidents' dogs only.  This lady was taking these two freshly cut dogs out on a leash, and one of them was George Bush Senior's dog (Millie? I think that's her name).  I was impressed with their haircuts and wished the salon wasn't so exclusive.  I don't even have a dog.   Whatever.  Anyway, the scary part was, I was in the water and somehow got up real high, above everyone else.  I'm not sure how, it was like I jumped or rode a wave up or something but I could see farther over the horizon for a second and saw a lot of black smoke and gunfire going on really far away, and I knew it was in another country somewhere, a war going on.  Right when I saw it I guess people behind me did too and were talking about how it was World War 3.  I made some joke about how someone must have farted pretty bad over there and someone said "that's not funny this is serious."  Then I saw this huge bomb come up towards us and high above the beach.  I knew it was about to come down, and that the other country had bombed the USA and we were going to die.  

I don't have a LOT of dreams like this, but occasionally I do dream about the "end of the world" and being about to die.  I'm usually in water and try to go underwater until I die, and peacefully accept death.  I'm always terrified but calm at the same time.  It's a creepy feeling and always makes me feel weird when I wake up.  I can't explain it.  But death never comes in these dreams.

So I felt like this and went under the water.  I was expecting just to die from the bomb before I drowned and was kind of scared of what it would be like, but like I said, calm.  I don't really remember what happened, just that I kept coming up from the water b/c I was running out of air and the bomb had not hit yet but everything was yellow and red.  I think the dream ended there.   Unless the dog part was after it, I dont' really remember the order.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Now those are some dreams!!!!!!
Have you always dreamt like that?

Speaking of crazy dreams you have to ask youself why they are crazy?

Could be that dreams are very very advanced and even we in this modern world are very primative and will need to advance and evolve for many for centuries to harness the power of dreams.

When one day that happens dreams will stop being crazy and will probably be exactly like the real world and people will struggle to tell which one they are in. Could be cool but also confusing what if murdered someone? do you go to real police or dream police but how will you know which is which?

Sorry to ramble but makes your think.

Charles

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Pregnancy and Halloween

I know I had a lot of dreams but I'm having trouble remembering them.  It's an irritating feeling!  Especially since I slept in like a lazy ass until about 12:30 today (almost 12 hours of sleep....holy crap).

I know I dreamed I was pregnant again.  All these marriage/baby dreams are driving me nuts I guess my biological clock is talking to me.  Someone else was pregnant at the same time as me.  Oh yeah it was my sister.  I was excited that our kids would be the same age and could grow up together.  She took a picture of her positive pregnancy test and I asked her if she had an extra test I could borrow (IRL she borrowed one from me a week ago).  I took it and it was positive, and I knew it would be.  I took a picture of mine too.  Then there was some weird part with monkeys swinging from these fake vines in a cage/jungle like thing.  ONly the monkey was really some famous woman, I forgot who.  I was telling her she wouldn't be able to escape on the fake ones.

My sister was pregnant with two babies (I dreamed this b/c she told me last night that my ex boyfriend's current girlfriend is pregnant with twins).  Only in the dream she didn't have twins, but like she got pregnant with one baby and later got pregnant "again" before the first was born.  I was really excited about being pregnant like I always am in my dreams (IRL I would FREAK OUT).  

The last part I was in this weird house and it was Halloween.  Kids were coming over to trick or treat and I was making this stupid haunted house that was just in the living room.  The living room was big and empty and I set up these sheets and stuff that kids could walk thru with scary stuff in there.  I was wondering if I should make a "haunted house" sign for the front of the house.  These 2 kids came trick or treating and I asked them what kind of candy they wanted.  It was a fat little white boy and a black boy.  The black boy picked the candy he wanted and walked out and the white boy said he wanted this peanut bar thing.  Then I heard him telling the black boy that it was really expensive candy.  I was thinking "it only costs 50 cents!"

No the last part really, I just remembered this.  I was looking at these books on a spinning rack in some store and trying to find a book about women in the 40's b/c for some reason I had a weird obsession with 1940's fashion or something.  I found a Calvin and Hobbes comic about the 40's and was reading it.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]non-LD:  La Brea Tar Pits, Hotel Fun, and School

The first part is fuzzy, it had something to do with a beach and digging for rare shells, and there was some sort of cookout.  I was travelling through and crossing these railroad tracks.  I was trying to get across before the train came.

I was on some kind of railroad track that turned into like a moving platform that you stand on, kind of like an escalator only flat.  Like the things they have in big airports to walk faster.  It stopped at some buffet and i wasn't hungry but I ordered a medium french fries, they were mcdonald's fries and they cost 9 dollars or 2 dollars, I don't remember which.  I forgot my change on the bar and had to walk back to get it.  Then the platform entered some little tunnel type thing and to go to the right would take you to the La Brea Tar Pits.  Let me just stop right here and say that this dream really confused me b/c I can usually figure out why I dreamed about a certain thing.  But as far as the tar pits, I know what they are and I didn't know where they were located (in Texas in my dream) or much about them.  I had not heard of them on Tv or anything so I have no idea why i would dream about them.  Anyway, this platform snaked around high above the tar pits and you looked down at them while riding by above.  There were these brochures that told you info about what you were seeing.  They were actual pits full of tar and most of them had like cattle bones and stuff like in real life, but some had these attractions that were closed down.  One was a little kids ride that looked like cows and had an ice cream stand.  One was a short roller coaster that went really fast and took a "surprise loop".  I was wondering why it was a surprise since you could totally see it.  Apparently (according to the brochure I guess) the ride had broken down and people were thrown off the track.  When I got to the end i felt very unimpressed and got on some elevator.  I found out there was a sort of locker room that i could have left my bags in so they wouldn't get in the way when I was trying to look down at the tar pits.  There was a man somehow involved in this, I think he was ditching his family to go to the Tar pits or something, I saw him in the tunnel after mcDonalds.

The last dream was something about a boat and someone on the boat was going to sabatoge the boat to find a hidden treasure, like a diamond.  I was on the boat at first and then later I was at this hotel trying to find the person who did the sabatoging.  I was going from room to room pretending like I knew the people in there trying to find clues.  I walked in on this Asian family who were preparing for a wedding.  I gave them a gift which was like a box of girl scout cookies, only inside were peanut butter rice krispie treats.  Then I stole some play money from them and left.  Then someone, my sister I think, said she knew who the culprit was and I was asking her to tell me.  I saw this young Indian man in a room and she made a gesture telling me that was him.

I dont' remember when this dream happened but I was going to a Social Studies class and taking my sister and cousin Kelly with me.  It was a college class but the teacher was my 8th grade SS teacher.  I wasn't sure which room it was and we were walking towards a room, I was telling them just to sit near wherever i sat.  I saw the teacher's name on the door and we went in.  We sat in the back of the class but the seats were turned backwards so it was like the front.  The teacher, who had turned into a man, started talking about porn and I was trying to do my homework in the book b/c I had not done it.  Some part of this dream was me taking my sis and cousin into the school and showing them around.  it was my old HS and I was showing them the principals office and saying how we had to get them their schedules.  The office people said we didn't need a schedule yet or something.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]non-LD: Weird "video game" and work

the last dream was really weird.  I was like in a video game and I got this plane or something, it was very cartoony and had something to do with a bunny.  you had to find your way around this area and I saw this wall closing up from the ground up.  Someone said, wow you already found the wall!  It's closing hurry!  And I knew that was the place i needed to go to beat the level.  I tried to fly thru and missed.  I came back and went thru it this time.  then it was like real life and i was trying to hide from these bad guys.  The area i was walking around was like this old house and every room was a kitchen.  I kept peeking into rooms and seeing these guys and trying to hide from them.  One of them heard me so I hid under this chef's apron in a corner.  there was a big fat black dude and a skinny cracked out looking white dude.  The white dude was looking for me and at first he looked at the apron and didn't seem to notice me but he eventually did and pulled the apron off.  he was stabbing me or something and I was somehow stopping him while stalling and trying to figure a way out.  I pretended like I liked him to get away and I think I asked him to marry me.  We started making out and left the scene.

Some part of my dreams occured after my roommate called and woke me up, asking me to bring his prescription to work b/c he forgot it.  It's his first day of work at a place I used to work at, and I'm currently trying to get another job there.  I went back to sleep after he called and dreamed I was taking his meds to him.  I was supposed to go into work that day, but in my old department not the new department Im trying to get the job in IRL.  It was late, like after 10:00 and I was worried I would get in trouble.  I didn't know what to do and was thinking about just going in to the old department and telling my old boss some story about why I was late.  I wasn't sure what to do when I got there.  The workplace looked really different from how it really does.  That's all I rememeber for now.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  last night and earlier my nap, short weird stuff

Last night:  as I was waking up I had this weird recurring dream (continued every time I hit the snooze button) about this boxer or something with a face that melted off.  One part earlier I was a boy and hiding in this tunnel, like a sewage tube or something.  This other boy was trying to kill me and grabbing at my feet from outside the pipe.  He went around to the other end and there was another boy in there close to the end that he killed.  I was very scared but dont' remember much of this, something about me or another boy falling off a cliff.

One dream I got this job in a bank or something and I had this desk but I didn't know what my job was.  It was obviously something very important though.  I got introduced by the boss woman to this other lady and I remember shaking her hand while at my desk.  I was looking at papers and trying to make some desicion about the company.  Also there were a lot of people there filling out applications.

today I took a nap and had a very disturbing dream.  I decided to go into my bathtub to ahem...pleasure myself....and I was getting prepared.  There was this radio in my room mounted into the wall above my bed that picked up radio stations that played music from all over the world.  and played it in the bathroom (the fan was a speaker).  I found a radio station that played Irish music, only it was some country song about ireland.  I went into the bathroom and my little monkey lamp was in there (IRL it's on my computer desk).  I turned off the bathroom light and turned on the monkey light.  I locked the door so no one would come in and I was filling the tub up with water.  when I was doing my thing my Mom picked the lock and came in and caught me.  I was embarassed and mad and the rest of the dream was me being pissed off at my mom.  I was banging my head against the wall and yelling and cursing at her.  She didn't know what I was doing in there and why I was mad but my sister told her and then I was really embarassed.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  cute Soccer players, cute tank tops, cute forest with a comet ending the world.

Earliest dream I remember was about my best friend from HS telling me about this really hot soccer player from England that she had a crush on.  IRL, back in HS, this friend (who I haven't spoken to in years IRL) used to always get crushes on random sports players and told me about them.  This guy had some Middle Eastern name even though he was English, his first name started with"JON" and had about 20 more letters in it, so the papers called him "jon".  His last name was like "rammouleh" or "hammouleh" or something.  She was telling me about him and then I saw who he was by looking him up on the internet, and there was an article about him.  I said, "oh yeah he is cute".  He had like shoulder length brown wavy hair and dark circles around his eyes, like he was wearing eye makeup, rock star style (which I like on some guys.)  Then this got weird but there was a soccer tournament in England and he was playing.  tHe American team was actually the American women's Volleyball team, which I was on and I think I was really tall with long white blond hair.  We were walking into this gym where the tournament was and people were waving flags for America and Canada (?).  I walked past the hot guy and it seemed like we were in the deli section of a grocery store at this point.  I pointed him out to my sister and she started following him.  I was embarassed and told her to stop it.  Something in this dream regared the end of the dream I had before it, which I just remembered some of, and had something to do with a beautiful woman that was dressing up like a boy for some reason (I think it was a famous actress, Charlize Theron comes to mind).  She was caught in a rainstorm and it had been raining for a long time.

The dream before it was fuzzy, but I was with some people on some holiday, I think Halloween but no one was dressed in costume.  Because of the special day everyone was out in town very late at night.  I was walking around town with some girls looking for stores to shop in.  We found this trendy clothes store and I found this cute tanktop that was red with some black pattern on it.  It looked like a shirt this girl with my same name on American Idol was wearing last night on the show IRL.  I had said I liked the shirt so that's why I dreamed it.  I bought it b/c it was on clearance and really cheap, and was decideing whether to buy matching pajama shorts (b/c they were more expensive).  It turned into a Strongbad shirt (this character from Homestar Runner).  I was also looking at other clothes.  I know there is more to this dream that I can't recall right now, and I'm pretty sure one of the girls with me was the girl dressing as a boy that filtered into the next dream about the soccer player.

I had this dream that was similar to dreams I've had in the past where there's this forest that is very thick and hard to walk thru, and it is "forbidden".  There are paths that go thru the forest but I am unable to use them b/c I will be caught by mysterious people that are there to keep tresspassers out.  This dream started weird, I was reading a comic book that started out as a dilbert cartoon that someone sent as a text message to my phone.  As I was reading the comics it turned into a comic book, about the size and shape of a garfield book not a regualar comic.  There was a garfield cartoon and the last one was an Archie cartoon (yes I read Archie books, have since I was a child).  In the comic, Jughead was dressing up as Mr. Weatherbee's wife to trick him or something and they were going to the movies.  I became Jughead and the two of us had to walk thru this forest to get to the movie.  Right at the beginning we turned into just regular people, I was me and the person with me changed, sometimes it seemed like my sister and sometimes my boyfriend.  I handed the person a machete to cut thru the thick woods and we proceeded.  I noticed the path and wanted to go that way but my companion pointed out these men guarding it.  So we went another way, part of it was thru this clearing that was muddy and I was afraid it was a swamp and we would sink down.  But we didn't.  I saw the strange guards looking at us and we tried to pretend like we belonged there.  At this point it was not a forest anymore but like an old timey town and we were dressed like old timey people.  We walked up to a building and went in.  We were in some little breezeway and I decided to call this man that I am trying to get ahold of IRL about a job I"m applying for.  In the dream I called him and said I was following up on the job and he didn't say anything.  I said "hello?" and he said "sorry, my phone is messing up I didn't hear you."  I repeated myself and he got quiet again and I just didn't say anything.  While I was on the phone someone said something about a comet in the sky.  I don't remember how we got there but we were back in the clearing and the person with me said "oh that's not a comet,it's just a trail from a plane." I looked into the sky over the forest and saw the plane but below it I saw a very bright comet.  I said "oh yeah that's  a comet and it's going to crash into the earth!"  someone else said "It's headed toward the ocean."  I looked in the opposite direction from the comet and saw more woods and thru it some water like a pond or lake.  I knew the comet would hit the ocean and a tidal wave would wipe us out.  It was another end of the world dream!  Suddenly there was a bright white, blinding flash and someone yelled that the comet had hit and to close our eyes.  I closed my eyes and waited for death.  end of dream.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Killing whales

I remember bits and pieces of an earlier dream where my kitten was climbing a tree and chasing after a bird.  I didn't want her to catch the bird and I was disgusted but I think she eventually ate it.  There was something about me showing up at my aunt Ruthie's house and all my family was there, I saw my mom sitting on the garage steps but I don't remember what happened.

The last dream was really creepy.  It started out where there was a picture or video or something in black and white of a famous couple from back in the day, they were just dream characters not real people.  They were on the run for some reason and I think I must have turned into one of them.  We ran into this closed body of water with a drawbridge and some fence.  there had been people killed there, I think they were our friends or part of our army or something.  Some weird stuff happened that involved me flying over the water looking for something and then there were these giant whales under the water that were trying to kill us.  I was trying to dodge them and I was standing on these little floating things in the water.  Then I grabbed this really sharp knife from the edge of water that had been used to kill one of my friends.  I was on the edge of the water trying to entice a whale to swim by, just under the surface, so I could stab it.  I tried putting my hand in the water to get it to come over, but the water was moving then and I was waiting for it to get still so I could see under it.  The whale came by and I started stabbing it, it was hard to cut and I was making so many slices all over it's body, starting with the eyes, and eventually it cut down to a little one inch long worm looking thing and died.  I put my head under to make sure it was dead and saw all these little pieces of it that I had sliced up and blood was everywhere.  SO CREEPY.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Watch it you'll have all the hippies after you for killing a whale!
you'll say "it was only a dream"
They'll say "yes its a dream whale now we must kill you for killing the whale"
And you'll say "but that means your killing something thats living to get back at me killing a whale that wasn't even real"
And then they'll say "but we're hippies and have the right to protect all animals both real and dream whales from evil humans"
You'll say "your crazy"
They'll say "we prefer the title 'Animal Lovers'"
then i come in with a large bat and smack them all on the head before saying "shut it hippie's"

Those hippies! you can't do anything these days without there being an anti something or other. I bet theres a 'anti anti things' group somewhere.

Jonathan

----------


## laracroft21

Damn Hippies!!!!   ::fro::

----------


## laracroft21

I don't remember a lot of last night's dreams, my boyfriend came home from work at 3 a.m. and woke me up, and I told him I was having some nightmares that included his father (whom I've only met once) dying.  There was much more to it,  much of it was frightening,  and I  can recall some brief images but nothing enough to include here.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Disney World, Puppets and Mannequins, and Strange Dance Lesson

This dream started with me talking to my mom about going to Disney World.  I was saying I thought we should go on Dec. 4.  She said "I know why you want to go then, because you will 'be thirteen'.  I knew she meant that I would have won a bet by then and won 13 dollars from her.  I had a card that said she would give me the money by then, only it turned into 60 dollars.  I said "yeah, I want to go then b/c I will have the 60 dollars to spend."  I saw Disney World, like I was there, and it was Christmas time and covered in snow.  I was on the Haunted Mansion ride with my sister, only we were like walking thru it and going backwards.  I got really scared of something and there was this chandelier that dropped down on a wire like it was going to hit us, I had never seen it before.  Then all of a sudden there were these puppets, like the characters from Sesame Street that were on wires (marionettes I guess) and they were dancing all around and it was very creepy.  I saw Elmo and I was trying to get thru them and get out of there.  As I was exiting these people were lifting this GIGANTIC Raggedy Ann puppet on a lot of strings and a scary old man was telling me to touch it.  I was trying not to get tangled in the cords and went into this room filled with female mannequins dressed in beautiful dresses.  I was wanting to play with them like they were dolls and dress them.  I walked over to this shelf full of porcelian dolls in pretty dresses and was going to play with them but then I saw these Barbie doll-like dolls on stands that were posed in strange poses.  I took them down and was lining them up to play with them.  Two of them, side by side, had the same outfit.  It was this costume that was black but had all these colorful patterns and was like a shirt and skirt.  Looked like a dance or ice skating costume.  One of the "barbies" leaned over to look at the one beside her that had the same outfit.  

Suddenly I was wearing the costume and all the barbies had turned into people.  There was this lady, she reminded me of a trainer from my old job (Nicole) or Lisa from Saved by the Bell.  She was lining everyone up in postions.  There were many rows of us standing side by side and I was in the 2nd row from the back.  There was a tall dark haired girl to my right that was my friend I guess in the dream.  She reminded me of someone but I can't remember who now.  The "instructor" was teaching us a dance routine but I didn't realize it until she came to my row and showed us this move.  It was a step forward with the left leg and rockette-like kick up with the right leg, then step back and this little flair move with our arms.  I didn't get the end of it right and was trying to figure it out but she had already moved up to the row in front of us and showing them their move.  Each row had a different move, starting with the back row and moving forward with each row doing their move.  I realized that we went thru each row and each time we had a different move and we had 2 weeks to learn the routine before performing it in front of our friends and family.  When it got to our row the 2nd time the row already knew the move and did it but I had no idea what to do.  I hurt my knee and was really worried b/c I couldn't do anything and I was worried I would never learn it in time anyway b/c we were moving too fast.  Then my row started doing this kind of shuffle to the left with our arms around each other, then back to the right a couple steps, then to the left and going around in a circle.  I was really confused and had no idea what to do, the girl on my right kind of pushed/pulled me along.  We went around in a circle and came back to the original position.  I realized we were supposed to pick up pairs of scissors on the way and I didn't get one, but everyone else did.  The guy to my left had picked up one for me and handed it to me.  Part of the routine was to cut the persons hair in front of us.  

We all stopped to watch these people doing the routine on a TV that looked like the barbies.  They looked like each of us, like my Barbie had the same costume as me and red hair.  They did the routine and then parted into two groups to let a wedding couple thru.  The climax of the show was a fake wedding.  Then the TV was gone and the group was actually doing this.  The wedding couple was a black couple but they looked like mannequins and I looked to the right to see who in our group was playing the couple.  It was a girl that looked like Ashely from Fresh Prince of Bel Air and a guy that looked like Aries Spears from Mad TV.  I was thinking that it was good they were playing the married couple b/c they liked each other in real life and someone must be trying to set them up.  Then behind the mannequin couple was a second bride and groom, but they were real people and they were white.  I couldn't tell what they looked like but they had a "best man" walking with them and it was my boyfriend, wearing a crazy colorful costume like a jester or clown.  I realized he and my sister were in the show too and I was excited.

Then "rehearsal" or whatever was over and it ws time to leave.  I was trying to get out of my costume and I was wearing these roller skates that made it hard to move, especially with my hurt knee (the pain was so strange in the dream, very realistic.  I couldn't bend or unbend my leg or put much pressure on my leg.)  The instructor told me just to wear the costume home b/c it would be too much trouble to change and I was glad b/c I liked the costume.  I think my Dad was picking me up.  I was trying to rush around b/c I had to collect my clothes, take off the skates, and also put up these props that other people had left out.  I was the last one in there besides the instructor and felt rushed but I couldn't move very fast.  I sat on the floor removing the skates, and really liked them.  They were like knee boots and all black leather except the bottom (skate) part, which was rainbow colored like my costume.  

Just then my boyfriend and my roommate came to find me so we could leave.  I woke up then, it was 6 a.m., and marveled at the details I could remember, b/c it's been awhile since I remembered such details.  I made notes so I wouldn't forget it!

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  AWFUL nightmare

Well I fell asleep at around 4 am and I woke up at 5:30.  I actually sat in my bed with the light on and smoked several cigarettes b/c I was afraid to go back to sleep.  I haven't had a nightmare that disturbed me so bad in a LOOOOONG time.

Well saying it out loud, like when I told my boyfriend Jason, it doesn't sound that bad but as all you who have nightmares know (and by "all you" I mean the only one who reads my DJ...Jonathan) they are much scarier than they sound b/c of the feelings/images, etc.

So it started with me in some house with Jason and Nicki (my sis).  I was up really late and morning came with me not having slept.  This is realistic b/c I've stayed up so late lately.  My sister had woken up and wanted to play video games and was mad that I hadn't slept b/c she wanted to hang out and knew I was going to bed soon.

Jason and I were fighting but he was _beating the crap out of me_.  IRL, he would never hit a woman and hates men that do.  He was hurting me and the worse part was that I somehow knew that if anyone came by he would stop and no one would ever believe me that he was beating me.  My roommate told me that Jason had gotten drunk at work and that's why he became mean.  I felt like he was a different person and it was very upsetting.  Then the dream kind of changed but I was still being beaten and harassed, by this big black girl.  I was following her and another girl thru some gate and I was limping b/c Jason/the girl had been kicking my shin until it broke.  The girl in front of me told me to shut the gate but I had already limped far past it and didn't want to go back b/c of my leg pain.  I turned around and another girl was coming thru the gate, I asked her to shut it behind her but she didn't.  The girl in front of me walked back past me to shut it, and when she came back I was standing on the edge of a swimming pool and she pushed past me.  I knew I was going to fall in the pool so I grabbed her hand and pulled her in with me.  We were dressed up like we were going to a restaurant or something.  As she came up in the water I said "this will be a nice dinner date" or something.  

The dream changed to me back in the house where my sis was and I was trying to shut the door, but my cat Timmie was a skunk and she sprayed skunk stinkiness on me.  I picked her up to move her, by her scruff, and her HEAD CAME OFF.  This was terrifying to me.  The head was really small, like the size of one of those big marbles and I tried to put it back on but it fell on the floor.  I shut the door and hoped she would put it back on or eat it (how, since she was headless, I don't know) so I wouldn't have to see it.  I took my pants off b/c the skunk stuff had gotten on the crotch of my pants and looked brown, like poo.  I could actually smell it in the dream, but it didn't smell like skunks, just some unique smell that was putrid.  I was afraid of the black girl from the pool and trying to hurry so she wouldn't come beat me again.  I walked out and saw Timmie's head on the floor, still small and red like it would look with no skin, all mucsles and stuff, with no eyes.  I saw Timmie scratching at the place where her head should be and felt really bad.

I woke up then and was so disturbed by this.  I don't remember what I dreamed later but I woke up around 1:00 p.m. and still remembered this one.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

the part about the head coming off, who wouldn't be scared at that. Hopefully you'll have a textbook dream tonight one that will make you feel really happy so you can equal out the bad dream.

I bet the first thing you did was go and see Timmie. You feel so much better if you have a nightmare but can see for yourself that it was only a dream.

----------


## raab

whatever, I totally read your dreamjournal too.

k1d

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]All but given up on LD's for now:  New goal: to end the tragic and frightful nightmares........

wow, I haven't been on in forever b'c my internet has been down.  Raab, thanks for totally reading my journal.  I feel like I know you from somewhere but I just can't place it....weird.   :wink2: 

I have been having nothing but nightmares lately.  I can't remember much except for someone pinching my nipple (in a bad way) so hard that I woke up crying and still feeling the pain....
Someone smothering my grandma as part of a ritual and me waking up to my sobbing/and her screaming that her eyes were popping out and how bad it hurt.  I woke up thinking that she could never have been screaming had she really been being smothered  but in the dream it seemed realistic, and that one's eyes could pop out from asphyxiation (sp?) like they would during electrocution.....something about my cousin finding a picture on a tree of her being tormented by kids at her school and me trying to hide it from her to save her the pain...me having a HUGE fight with my boyfriend (we never fight IRL). I dont' really remeber this one, I think I must have blocked it out from the sheer terror I had from it, but I asked my boyfriend b/c I woke up just whimpering (from what he said) and he told me what I told him.  Which was that I somehow broke his wrist after screaming that I was going to dump him and I had been cheating on him, but felt so bad that I got some ice from the freezer and put it on his wrist. I told him to get me back he could break something of mine.  I thought in the dream that he would just say, "its ok I wouldn't hurt you" but he said "Ok" and was about to break my arm.  I was bracing myself for the pain and then I think I woke up.  At this point it's real fuzzy memories but I do recall it being such a nightmare that I don't even want to try and remember it.

I started a new job last week and my schedule is all screwy since I work 4pm to 1am now.  I go to bed about 7am and sleep till 2pm...I think the fucked up schedule is making me have these nightmares, since I can't think of any other variable that could affect this.  Lately I've been afraid to sleep.  Sorry for the bummer Jonathan and those who read this....my nightmares are starting to trouble me during the day...I want them to end

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Kittens eating kittens.

I only remember the end of my dream last night, it was really weird.  One of my cats went in some bathroom and there was another cat that looked like her that had had kittens.  the kittens were VERY tiny, like a half inch long and there were a bunch of them.  My other cats came in the bathroom and were eating the kittens.  I was trying to stop them and take the kittens out of their mouths.  My cat Timmie started choking on one and she spoke (which seemed normal) and said something like "help me Mommy, I can't breathe".  I was trying to give her the Heimlich Manuever but I wasn't sure how to with a cat.  I was pushing on her stomach area with my fingers and it wasn't working.  I was so scared she would die!  Finally I tried pushing in a different spot and she spit out the kitten, which was still alive and seemed unhurt.  That's all I remember.

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Don't give up on LD's after all thats why we're all here. You never know you could forget totally about LD's and then have a lucid dream!
Your dream about cats eating kittens i'm sure was scary for you but look on the bright side, your cat survived and you know how to give a cat the Heimlich Manuever!

Jonathan

----------


## plobable

wow, you sure made a mess of yourself. i didn't read the second page)(

----------


## laracroft21

> wow, you sure made a mess of yourself. i didn't read the second page)([/b]




huh?  what r u talking about?

----------


## laracroft21

Non-LD:  Work people at Grandma\'s
</span>
Last night I went out with some new friends from work and dreamed about them.  We were all at my grandma\'s house in her guest room, where my parents always sleep when we visit.  It was late and they were staying the night with me in there.  One guy Mario*  went into the kitchen to get a drink or whatever and my dad woke up and thought he was a burgular. He woke up my whole extended family which was there and they got mad at me for having them over.  My cousin Kathy was there and she had a friend that though Mario was cute.  Then we were back in the bedroom, and I was making out with Carter on one bed and Matt was there on the other bed with two broken arms.  Carter was a terrible kisser and he had this huge tongue ring (not IRL) that was moving all around in my mouth real fast and I was like "whoa, this is not cool".  I think we were gonna have sex but the dream ended and there was something about my Dad playing Playstation with my grandpa and me playing with someone\'s cell phone, trying to read their text messages.  

<span style="color:blue">*all names changed to protect the innocent

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]LD!  IT'S ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!

First of all, thank you so much Jonathan b/c just a few hours ago I read what you wrote about not giving up.  I didn't think much on it, just put my dream in and went to take a nap about an hour ago and had the MOST AWESOMEST LD!  Ok it's gonna sound sucky to those veteran LDers and my roommate didn't seem very impressed when I just told him but I thought it rocked.

Ok, so I don't remember what I was dreaming about before or the exact point I became lucid.  I wasn't even thinking about LDing or trying to, just doing what I do alot which is playing out a fantasy in my head.  It turned into a dream as usual, completely different than what I had been thinking about and somehow I decided I was dreaming.  The first thing I remember doing is looking at my hands like they say to do and they looked very weird, almost like on acid but different.  Moving and hard to explain.  I walked into the living room where Steve and Laura were (and were/are IRL).  I very calmly told Steve that I was dreaming and to come outside so I could show him how I fly.  He didn't want to leave his video game (which I knew he was playing when I took the nap) and reluctantly came outside.  I was kind of teasing him, like "what's it like to be a part of someone's lucid dream?"  and showed him my hands.  He was like "whatever" and didn't believe me.  I kept telling him I was going to fly and to watch.  It was dark and the dream sort of changed, Steve disapperared and I looked at my hands again.  they were still weird and I tried to stay calm.  It ws night and somehow I didn't want to try to fly at night so I layed down and thought about how to make it daylight.  I looked at the sky and saw two moons, and I was trying to make it day time by fast forwarding time.  I could see the sky revolving like the earth was turning and some weird stuff in the sky but I kept telling myself not to be scared.  I sat up (I don't know if it was day yet) and was in my parent's old house's backyard.  Steve was back and I said "see?  now we are in my parents yard.  Told you I was dreaming!" and showed him my hands again.  He started throwing up (I assumed b/c my hands looked gross and weird) and then somehow I was in my room.  This is the weirdest part.  

I was talking to myself, or to Steve even though I didn't see him, and (how to explain this?)  It's like I knew I was talking outloud in my sleep b/c I thought that's what must happen when I'm LDing.  I was afraid than in the waking world Steve and Laura would hear me and come in the room.  Some stairs were there and I saw Laura come to the top of them to see what I was talking about.  I was saying stuff about being in my parents yard and dreaming and trying to fly and I felt she had really come in my room and heard me talking.  My words didn't come out right, they were all misprounounced and I thought that must be what happens when you talk in LD's and you have control over your words.  I was scared a little that talking would wake me up. I thought it was funny that Laura thought I was talking in my sleep and couldn't wait to tell them I had been Lucid and aware she was there.  She left and I decided to fly out my bedroom window.  I figured I would just bust thru the glass and it would be okay and I got a running start.  

At that point my boyfriend slammed a door IRL and reluctantly the dream faded.  I tried talking a little to see if maybe I had been really talking in my sleep and realized the way I was lying there's no way I could have talked, plus my voice was all croaky like I hadn't spoken in a while.

Very, very short but this LD WAS FUCKING AMAZING to me.  And maybe it doesn't sound sucky after all now that I've remembered everything!

Jonathan, thanks again b/c I really think you saying that sparked this dream.  :smiley:

----------


## CharlesKennedy

Thankyou Selena thats very kind of you but i think all the credit goes to you. Well done, everyone you told might have thought it was not interesting but i thought it was really cool. Was that your first ever LD? if so an even bigger well done!
Heres to more LD's!

Jonathan

----------


## laracroft21

No, it wasn't my first.  I had a couple before, my first is documented as the very first dream in this journal I think, or close to the beginning.  Thanks for your support!

Selena

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Underage boys in a hotel, and HS video
First dream I remember:

I was at some hotel with my sister.  My parents were staying in a room there, I think we were in Tampa b/c I knew that we lived there and my parents didn't and that's why they were at the hotel (they are coming to visit soon and getting a room so that's why I dreamed this I guess).  My sis and I left the room, I guess to go downstairs and explore the hotel like we did when we were younger on family vacations.  We were hanging around in the hall outside my parent's room and had just finished getting ready to go out somewhere.  My folks were still getting ready.  I had some white junk on my face (last night I put a clay masque on my face and that's what it reminded me of).  I was trying to get all of it off and having a hard time.  I was wearing these really tight white shorts even though I was telling my sis that I don't own any shorts b/c I outgrew them and never got more (this is true IRL).  I was worried my butt looked huge in them b/c they were very tight and short and I kind of sqatted down and looked at my ass reflected in the elevator doors which were mirrored.  I thought my butt looked good and my underwear was kind of hanging out.  These teenage boys were far away down the end of the hall leaving their room and I looked at them.  One of them pointed at me and said "look at that" about my butt.  I quickly stood up and told Nicki "let's go".  We walked away to get away from them and somehow they caught up with us very quickly and we ducked into a restroom.  As I got to the door it had a foreign word and I didn't know if it meant "men" or "women", but I went in anyway just as the guys caught up and were saying "hey, hey girl!".  My sis went into another restroom, which turned out to be the womens.  I used the stall and as I walked out of the stall a large black man with a deformed head was coming in.  I said something like "i went in the wrong one" or "I didn't understand the word on the door meant".  I found my sis in the ladies room and we went back into the hall.  

Some other teenage boys came over to us and were telling us how they had fake ID's and were going drinking.  They looked about 13 or 14.  I asked one of them to let me see the ID and he seemed reluctant to show me.  I told him "I'm 26 but not that old and I don't care about your fake ID, I used to have one too".  He showed it to me and it was some piece of paper with a fake birthdate written in pencil and no picture.  I laughed and said "there's not even a pic on this, this will never work." I asked him how old he was and he said "24" and I asked what year he was born and he hesitated.  I said "that would be 1980 since I'm 26 and I was born in 1978".  I told him he better memorize that stuff.  I looked at the other boy's (the first one's name was Tom) and it said his birth year as 1936.  I laughed really hard b/c he looked no older than 11 or 12.  I asked how old he really is and he wouldn't tell me.  I told them that they can forget going to a bar tonight, but it's not all it's cracked up to be anyway.  I told them they need to find a friend that's of age and get them to pretend to lose their liscense and get a new one from the DMV.  Then to take the old one and use it, but make sure to memorize every detail.  I told them to also know what their astrological sign would be b/c bouncers and bartenders sometimes ask that to trip you up if they think it's fake (it's true, that happened to me and my sister when we were underage and had fakes).

We went back into the hotel room and I was trying to convince my sister to call in sick the next day to work so we can stay in the hotel and have fun.  We were about to go out to dinner with my parents.  

Second dream:  took place in my grandparent's neighborhood (of course).  Detail are fuzzy but I remember driving around, but not in a car, maybe a golf cart or something and trying to find a store to buy candy, got kind of lost and all these cops were around.  I came upon a large mansion and a cop was telling me that it used to be the mayor's house and now was the town meeting place (I KNOW why I dreamed about that, I watched the Stepford Wives....the original one....right before my nap and it looked like the men's association house in that movie).  There was something about an old man skatboarding down a sidewalk dragging CD's on a string, and people were making fun of him for getting around that way (weird, don't ask).

The end was about me in my parent's old bedroom in NC, only it was my cousin Emily's room and she had all these newspaper articles on her wall about high school stuff.  I found an article about me, having done some video for a school project that earned accolades.  I watched the video and didn't remember doing it but thought it was really cool.  It involved a dog that was very well trained, some clips from old sci-fi movies with the words changed to include my name and what we were talking about in the video.  Someone asked me how I did that and I didn't know.  Also I did a waltz with my Dad and was trying to dance with him while we were watching it but we didn't remember how to dance and started laughing.  Me and my best friend from HS started the video off by talking to the camera in my parents bedroom and we had wigs on.  I read the article again and the girl that wrote it had a caption under my picture that said I'm cute and single.  Also part of the dream I had returned to the school and saw a litle boy that looked just like this guy I knew in HS and sort of in college named Brent.  I asked if he had a brother named Brent and he said no.  I told him he looks just like this guy I knew and told him he's cute as a button.  Then he was talking to Brent and I was like "hi" and tried to hug him.  He just tried to grab my boobs and I thought "same old guy" and asked him just to hug me before he started groping.  Then somehow we got into a fight (he used to get on my nerves really bad, and everyone elses, in HS) and he was hitting me (I dreamed this b/c I watched "Boys don't cry" and guys are htting a girl in the movie) I told him I had recently been in a car accident and not to hurt me.  I walked away from him.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Another Epic

Just took a nap and had the LONGEST WEIRDEST MOST VIVID epic dream.....I can't remember all of it but I'll try....

Again, this dream took place at my grandparents' house.  However, this one was different in that instead of being in their actual house, it was this HUGE amazing mansion that they had somehow inherited or won or something and just moved into.  I've never seen anything like it.  It had a courtyard with a huge flower shaped heated pool, fountains and statues, beautiful sculptures with light and water integrated, many rooms you could get lost in, even a bathroom that had a bed in it and a door out to the courtyard.  

Well I was hanging out with my friend Collin, and we had gone on some trip that day hanging out together.  Before we got to the mansion we played badminton with someone else, and I broke a couple of rackets.  I was laughing at the word "shuttlecock" and telling them how I took badminton in college b/c I hated sports and PE but I had to take something.  Also I was looking at Collin's phone at pics of his girlfriend in her house, which was also huge and beautiful with wooden vaulted ceilings.  One of the pics turned into a video of Collin holding a baby (his girl's I guess) and a litle dog which at first I thought was a hamster it was so tiny.

Later we got to the house and my whole extended family was there.  There was some girl I don't know IRL, she was a skinny white girl with red hair and glasses, and I knew her as a friend of the family I had met once.  her name was Rosemary.  She had just had her hair braided with weave and I told her it looked good but painful.  There were two other girls there, a pretty black girl and a white girl with curly black hair that were her friends I guess.  they were talking about hair extension and how they only look real in Hollywood.

I wanted to hang with my family for a little bit, but I was afraid Collin was bored.  I told him we would go soon.  I put my arm around him and rubbed his ass a little, and he started moaning like he was having an orgasm.  he told me he had a hard-on and had to go to the bathroom so my mom wouldn't see it.  He walked into the first door nearby and it was a huge walkin closet.  He didn't care b/c he just had to hide until "it" was gone, but my mom followed him in there and was telling him it was a closet and trying to show him around.  I pulled her out and told her his situation and she laughed.  Then my granpa, who is getting senile, was trying to shake the door open and looked confused.  I thought it was my uncle and yelled "someone is in there!" really rudely.  Then I saw that it was poor confused Pop and walked over to gently lead him away.  He had opened the door by that point and saw Collin peeing (it was a bathroom by then I guess).  He just stood there staring dumbfoundedly and I pulled him away saying that my friend was using his bathroom and I'll talk him to another one.  He said he didn't want to use another one.

I sat down with my family and looked around at each person.  My eyes finally landed on my Aunt Jean, sitting on the floor and smiling at me.  My aunt died years ago so imagine my suprise.  I looked at my mom and she whispered to me, "can you see Jean over there?"  I said "yes, what is going on?  Have you talked to her?  Is she real?"  My mom said no and then started touching her face.  She was flesh and blood.  The rest of the family started looking and crying that she was back from the dead.  I cried too when she hugged her son, my cousin Frankie, and it was very emotional.  The very weird part is that on the TV was my mom's soap, All My Children, and apparently Jean was also a character on the show who had returned from the dead on TV (not that odd for AMC....)  I kept saying that it couldn't really be her b/c she had died in real life and she must be a look alike.

I was about to leave and then someone told me there was a celebration for me in the next room and I couldn't leave until I went in.  Collin and I walked in and everyone was in a circle holding hands (IRL my family is very religious and we always hold hands in a circle and pray before Thanksgiving or Christmas dinner).  But in the dream they had candles and were dressed like hippies, and were dancing and chanting.  It seemed normal to me and I looked at Collin like "sorry about my weirdo family."  He said something like "this explains why you are so weird." and i said "yes."

My grandma came up to me and told me there was a lady on the phone wanting me to babysit in my home.  She showed my a flyer that she had made (my grandma) advertising that she had rental properties and would babysit in them.  She wanted me to talk to the lady b/c it was a scam and I could pull off a good acting job on the phone.  I was telling the lady to go ahead and come to the Fletcher Avenue house and giving her directions, even though no such house existed and I made up the directions.  We were both looking at a map while talking.  She asked me all these weird questions like "does the house have crosses with faces on them?"  I was trying to be weird and rude so she would hang up. She was suddenly there in the house and I put the phone down and left to hide from her b/c I didn't want her to see my face.  I could see hers, she had red hair and lots of eyeliner.  she looked younger than I thought she was.  I hid in a bedroom/bathroom and was naked.  Someone tried to open the door and I made noise in the sink so they would think I was naked and doing bathroom stuff.  at some point the people in my class (at work) came in and I was topless.  They were all trying to feel me up and I got dressed.  Then I walked into a bathroom with a bed in it and decided that would be my room for the night.  I walked thru a door in the bathroom to the couryard and found a nice lounge chair. The pool was all lit up at night and peaceful so i wanted to escape the craziness and sit out there and talk to Collin.  I went inside to find him and summon him out there.  he was making out with this married girl at work named Rose Marie (I know, similar to the girl earlier Rosemary).  He got off her and I was mad b/c he was kissing her and had spilled liquor all over his shirt.  he was stumbling around _wasted_ and i noticed that everyone was, and that they had gotten into my grandparent's expensive liquor collection.  I got angry and yelled at everyone b/c I knew I would get in trouble.  Collin was not himself at all, IRL he's very nice to me but he got mean and said "fuck it, I'm having fun, kissing girls, getting drunk WhOOOOOHOOOOO!" and fell.  I yelled for everyone to get out, get the FUCK OUT! and knew they would hate me at work but didn't care.  Then Donna came in, in her wedding dress and I said she was ok to stay. she had no idea what was going on.  That's about the end I think.

I dont' remember what part this was in....somewhere between the badminton and the mansion, I was hanging on Collin and laying across his lap so he could spank me, but my sister was there and I didn't want her to think I was cheating on my boyfriend.  He kept trying to kiss me and I pushed him away and said mean things so my sis wouldnt catch on, but I really wanted to kiss him. 

THE END

----------


## laracroft21

I had this dream the other night, I only remember one part which was a "dream within a dream", I should've caught on and LDed, but alas I didn't:
I got a phone call, my mom told me to pick up the line and a male voice was talking to me.  I didn't recognize the voice and asked who he was.  He said "I'm the guy at store #2" or something, and he said "do you remember that?"  I remembered that I had a dream the night before (not really, but in the dream I did) that someone called me from "store #2" and offered me to get my old job back.  I have a lot of dreams where I'm back working in a store I used to work in, but I have no idea what #2 means...anyway, I said "that's amazing!  Is this Guy?"  (Guy is an old boss of mine, not at a store though it was a place where we signed up student for college courses over the phone).  He told me it was the deadline to get my applications in for my students and he needed my faxes.  I told him I was fired from that job and he said "well, can you come in by noon today?"  I said "does this mean I have my job back?" and he didn't say anything.  I told my mom that he called and offered me my job back, and it was weird b/c I had dreamed about that and I thought I had a psychic dream!

I just remembered another bit from a dream sometime this past week where I should have known I was dreaming.  I don't remember what was going on but that I was in a car and getting ready to call my sister.  I was telling someone that I would know whether or not I was dreaming b/c I can never get my phone to work in dreams.  I picked up the phone and tried to dial and don't remember anything else.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Fighting with Will

I only remember a small piece of my dream last night because I clearly remember the feelings it evoked.  I was having a party at some place, presumably my house and a lot of people were in a really big room.  My friends were there as well as my ex Will and a bunch of his friends (that used to be my friends).  Will and I were involved in some sort of fight and we were facing off.  I can't remember what we said to each other just that it was really hateful things.  While I was saying these horrible things to him, I remember feeling very regretful and sad, and filled with love for him.  I looked in his eyes and I could tell he felt the same way.  I had a feeling that we both just wanted to stop yelling and embrace.  But we couldn't because everyone was watching and we had to keep up appearances or something.  I started ignoring him and talking to my friends, and he and his friends all left.  I think they started some sort of trouble but the rest of this dream is fuzzy.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Short

The only thing I remember from last night's dreams is buying a S and M sex kit from some guy for 40 dollars.  I knew that he got it at a flea market and was charging me much more than he paid for it but I was trying to help him out by paying that much.  It had a leather whip and I can't remember what else.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non LD:  Regular dream and really bizzare non-dream shit

Last night I went to a gay bar with my Jason, Steve, and Laura.  We met some cool gay guys and that's what inspired my dream:

It started with me being at work only I was back in my training class and intsead of the trainer I had it was the man that is my supervisor now teachign the class.  I came into class late and it was set up like a party, I think a celebration of the company bigwigs coming to visit (which they did this week IRL).  Everyone had gifts, like party favors or something and I didn't get one because I was late.  I kept having to go to the bathroom in my dream (IRL I have a bladder affliction which causes pain and urgency to pee, if I have it while I'm sleeping it usually invades my dreams).  There were these new girls in the class that were very young and trendy looking, with different colored hair and stuff (probably dreamed this because I recently dyed my hair bright red with blue tips).  I was trying to talk to them and stuff and they were very rude and bitchy.  (This is probably b/c last night I asked this trendy lesbian at the bar a question and she either didn't hear me or ignored me.  I was pretty drunk and said "bitch".)  These girls in my dream were ignoring me too.  I left to find a bathroom but the toilet was really weird, and blue and looked like the seat was up, and when I tried to put it down it was just the toilet lid and I though, "I don't want to sit on that!" so I left.  I came back later and there were a lot of men and women in there and a line (this happened at the bar last night, the bathroom was really full and I kept trying to talk to Laura in there b/c the bar was too loud but there was no room with all the people in there).  Later I was riding in a car, I think Steve was driving and there were two gay guys in the backseat that were in the training class with me.  One of them, he had really long blond hair that I thought was short at first but then he took it down and it was long, he said he didn't want the crap from the gift bag he got from work and asked if I had a trash can in the car.  I started to hand him the trash bag I keep in my car and then I realized the stuff he was throwing away was cool and I wanted to keep it.  The first thing I saw was some meltable glue, like for hot glue guns.  I wanted it for some reason then I saw the other things in the bag.  It was like some home decorative stuff and things for the kitchen.  I was excited and couldn't beleive he didn't want to keep them.  We were almost to the house and we saw Laura riding with some old man driving in this little plastic red car like a kid would have.  They were going really slow and she yelled to me that something had just happend that was funny (I can't remember what she said now).  I asked Steve what the hell was she riding in and he said sometimes that old man drives her home from work so she won't have to walk (she works at a restaurant nearby and sometimes has to walk if she can't get a ride).  I wondered why she didn't just walk because the little car was going so damn slow they could have walked faster.  It was really funny to me.  We didn't even pick her up just kept driving.  When we got "home" (didn't look anything like our apartment) one of the guys from the car suddenly was dressed as a woman.  That's all I remember.

Something weird happened today.  I woke up and came in the living room b/c the power went out and it's cooler in there.  I laid on the couch and closed my eyes, and I didn't fall asleep but immediately started having these weird auditory hallucinations.  I could hear sounds and things just as clear as if they were real, and I even had to open my eyes a few times to make sure they weren't.  As soon as I opened them the sounds stopped.  Then I closed my eyes and decided to go with it.  I could hear this beat that stopped and started and every few seconds, a man and then a woman were singing short lines from a song I have never heard.  I realized there was a group of people in a studio or something trying to write a song and they were playing little samples on a keyboard and singing, and discussing what to do with the song.  I WAS NOT ASLEEP...very aware that I was awake and lying on the couch but I could totally see and hear these people when my eyes were closed.  One of them even asked me what I thought of the song and I said "can you see or hear me?"  he said something like, "no, some people can just mentally connect with random other people, and have out of body experiences through that person.  You are doing that through me."  I realize that he was talking as if it was me talking and I couldn't see him but see like what he was seeing.  At this point I totally freaked out and opened my eyes.   I thought, I have to go into my room back to bed with Jason and maybe this will stop, it's too weird.  When I went in there, I told Jason about this and closed my eyes.  I immediately heard a keyboard riff and opened my eyes.  I said to Jason, "see?  You didn't hear that did you, it sounded totally good".  He thought I was crazy and I said I guess I'm hearing voices in my head now, I'm officially bonkers.  I finally feel asleep hearing the song evolve.  I even sort of remember how it went, it sounded really different and cool.  Kind of a hip hop beat with trumpets and stuff, and both male and female vocals that were very jazzy with great lyrics.

I still can't figure this out but I swear to God if I ever hear this song on the radio I will recognize it and immediately shit my pants.

----------


## laracroft21

Non-LD: semi-recurring:

Last night (early Thurs. morn, I work late and sleep during the day) t I dreamed about being back working in the photo lab at Eckerd's again.  It was my first day but I knew that I had worked in photo labs before (I've worked at like 5 in real life) and I knew what to do.The machine was different and I remember we were just hanging out b/c it was slow and there was no film to develop.  Then a bunch of customers started coming up to the counter and I realized that there were a shitload of negatives to print that were due very soon!  I started hauling ass trying to print them but the machine was like backwards the way it printed and customers were trying to get me to help them, I was trying to look busy printing and this girl that worked there was leaving and saying "you need to help the customers at the counter".  Other girls that were working there were helping the customers and I told her off, saying, "these pictures are due in like 5 minutes and someone has to do them so just leave me the fuck alone and let me do what I need to, I know what I'm doing more than you guys do.  Don't talk shit to me b/c I'm new"  I was surprised at how mean I was.

Weird b/c today (yesterday technically...day after the dream) I had a horrible day at work (tech support) and it was much busier than usual.

----------


## laracroft21

Non-LD:caves and books and baths and beaches and boats

I know I kept waking up from dreams all night but the only one i remember is the one I was having before I woke up for the last time.  I sometimes have this recurring dream where I'm trying to find this spot....near a beach....where there are some rocks like on a cliff, and you can squeeze thru one of the small holes in the rock and go to some secret place.  in these dreams I'm always really frustrated b/c I can't fit.  Seems like this place is near where i used to live and involved my ex-fiance Dave somehow.  Part of this I was actually there in the spot and had to use a huge green emerald and a key to get in the cave, and when I did, all these cave dwelllers ran when the "door" opened.

Anyway, in this dream, I was looking in a book for information about this place.  I was saying to my parents something like, "i have to prove it's not just a dream!"  The book was big, like the size of a yearbook (which I was looking at before bed) and it was a story of a little girl that was in some fantasy land, people kept calling her "Princess _____" (insert name here).  Reminded me of  Through the Looking Glass which i read recently....only Strongbad from Homestar Runner was in it and there was a voice box or something in the book where you could hear his lines being spoken.  It sounded a little garbled like the battery was running out.  next part I remember was being in a bathtub and my mom was doing something to my hair.  My hair was short and in pigtails.  She left the room and I kept calling for her to come back because the water was getting cold.  i noticed a glob of dark red dye (like what I use in my hair IRL) on the wall of the tub, I guess she had been dying my hair.  I used it to write "I killed her" on the bathtub wall like in blood, to scare my mom and laid down in the tub like I was dead.  i heard my dad telling her, "you need to stop hounding her about her writing (meaning me) because it's making her not want to do it" or something.  I peeked up at the wall and realized that it had sat there so long it disappeared, like it was a computer screen and had gone into screen saver mode.  I had to get up to make it "come back" and was afraid my mom would walk in and ruin the prank.   I got up and made the words come back, I like had to scroll it down like a computer screen, and realized I had written "He killed here" not "I killed her".  Oh well, I laid down and started splashing around like I was struggling and my mom came in but I started laughing and she was like, "that's not funny".  Then I woke up.

Earlier I dreamed that I was on a beach with some class or something, taking pictures,  the tide was weird and as the waves would go in and out down both sides of the beach, it was like opposite tide right where we were.   The waves would go out everywhere else and in on us.  Very odd.  These two people from my old training class at work, N and R, walked up the beach and I ran over to them and told them they better run b/c class is boring today (they wre late).  R asked if the teacher said we had to take pictures or something and she started flipping thru a sketchbook that had art projects that I guess we were supposed to have done in class, b/c i had done some of the same ones.   I saw where she had painted my name a lot and thought she must have a crush on me.  She tried to hide it and i pretened like I didn't see it.

Then there was some part where I was swimming on my back in the ocean and as I turned around a huge ocean liner was almost upon me!  I was scared but not too scared and I knew if I kept swimming perpendicular to it, it would miss me which it did.  Then I was on  a boat, and a bunch of people were on other boats (small ones).  This is the very strange part, and sorry it it sounds racist but here it is....

I was a black person and so was the person on the boat with me.  We were trying to hide under a tarp and a man on a boat was riding and calling out to all the other boats, "are there any N___'s ( N-word) on your boats?"  We said no and he kept going.  I realized it was like a bunch of slaves trying to escape from slave traders back in the day.  I saw a fancy boat with a bunch of rich looking women who were standing up on the boat but we had to lay down.  I remember desperately trying to cover my hands and feet with the tarp or blanket so they wouldn't see that I was black.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD's: 3 nights' worth of dreams, lots of common dream signs

[size=18]3 Nights ago:

I was at Epcot

[size=18]Night before last:

Another roller coaster .  I went out of a building onto some balcony to watch the roller coaster and realized it was just park employees lounge area and they were smoking.  I asked if it would be alright if I came out and they were nice and said "sure".  I went back in to get a smoke or something and when I came back out there wre different people and they were looking at me like I wasn't supposed to be there. They were walking back in.  Also some famous, older band was coming out there to play and everyone in the park was looking up at the balcony and cheering. I think it was Heart or the Pretenders.

This part ends.  I remember somethign about the buliding right across from the roller coaster and something happenign there before the other part.  It involved Collin from work and someone else and I think a bathroom was involved.  Probably one I couldnt get into like in all my bathroom dreams.

NIghtmare:  Don't remember much, I had this one earlier than the previous dream and I woke up telling my BF about it b/c he was up.  We had a big fight, me and Jason, about something stupid and I was locking him out of the room and ignoring him.  He acted like he didn't care and I saw that Nicki and sEan had come over but they were comforting HIM.  Nicki was hugging him.  I think Steve and Laura were there too.   This one is fuzzy.

[size=18]Last Night:

Weird stuff about being in art class ).

Man I can't remember the rest......feels ilke there is something missing but I'll come back if I remember.....

 ::dreaming::  My Common dream signs were rampant in the 3 nights: Disney World, Roller Coasters, looking at/trying on clothes, art class, lockers, trying to get into small spaces, bathrooms, band, high school.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Nap.  Long strange and weird.

Ok I just took a 2 hour nap and had a strange one.  I was in some hotel and I was trying not to look).  I walked back and my mom drove up with my aunt Ruthie (her sister) and my grandma (her mom) in the car.  They said they were going out to eat or shopping or something.  They drove away too quickly and I desperately needed to tell or ask my mother someting so I was calling out to them.  I heard one of them yell "you come here!" and I said " no, I dont' want to walk" or" you drive back" or something.  The car was out of sight but I saw my Grandma walking towards me, I think it had been raining and we were standing in puddles.  I was upset b/c I had made my Grandma walk so far and she was old and in bad shape.  I told her I didn't want her to have to come to me and I either said "nevermind" or told her I had to ask my mom somethign, don't remember what.  I think maybe I wanted to find out where they were goign to eat and go with them maybe.

I went back to my room, feeling frustrated and my cousins had probably left anyway.  Plus I hadn't told my Pop I wasn't going yet.  I went in my room which the door was always open, but a banner had been pulled across it that said the housekeeper was inside cleaning.  It was like a police tape banner for lack of better description but white and could be retracted into the door frame or pulled across when needed.  I looked in the room and saw a black woman lying in the bed sleeping in the dark.  I was sort of perturbed but didn't really care.  I walked next door where Stewart was staying too (this guy I dont' like IRL from back in the day).  I can't remember the next order of events but I think they go like this.  I went back into my room and made a bunch of noise, acting like I didn't know she was ther. I turned on the light and retracted the banner and I heard her saying "I sorry I so sorry ma'am " in this old timey southern accent.  I went over to the bed and was in a very bored and annoyed way, like "you need to get up and leave now".  I saw that she wasn't a housekeeper but a very skinny girl in hooker clothes that looked like a crack whore.  She was on her stomach frantacially rubbing her crotch through her white daisy dukes and saying how she wanted her boyfriend.  I told her to get out.  I followed her out the door and she was asking to use the bathroom (which was in the hall) and I yelled "I don't care what you do as long as you don't do it in my room again".  This HUGE guy that reminded me of one of Stewart's friends, only black in my dream and a lot bigger, came out of the room on the other side.  He heard a commotion and was coming to protect me.  I told him it was cool.   (continuation and dream signs after private entry)

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Continuation:

I went back inside and checked to make sure the hooker hadn't taken any of my money or percocets.  I was coutning the percocets and kept losing them and finding more but they weren't really perc's, they were some other pills Nicki had given me and I found a nail polish box of mom's.   I saw some confetti green and red nail polish that I tried to put on over mine, which was already sparkly green and red.  I counted my money and was surprised it was all there.

My cousin Kelly (Ruthie's daughter) came in and demanded the $5000 I owe her.  I was like, "whoa, I might owe you $20 from the mall but definitely not 5000".  This was probably b/c of certain other's IRL who think I owe them more $ than I actually do.   ::?:  

I realized I had a lot of money.  That's all I remember about this one.

Last part was I walked with a guy and some girls into what looked like the door to an apartment but actually led to a backstage area of some nightclub.  I realized I didn't have pants or underwear on covered by a curtain but there was a really hot girl and guy carrying on in there.  I said not to mind me, I just have to adjust.  The girl asked me if I knew of any girl that would like to join them.  I said I would myself but my boyfriend would not allow it, and was trying to think of who my bi female friends are, while trying to sneak a peek at the guy behind the curtain to check him out (the girl's head was just sticking out of the curtain)  He was cute.  Suddenly a girl that was with me (I think she was my old friend Julie) said "I'll do it" and went in there.   At one point I had to climb over them to wash my hands and got way too much purple hand soap on me.

 ::dreaming::  Common dream signs:  bathrooms, hotel, relatives I never see IRL, nakedness, fighting, being frustrated about not having enough time to get ready to go somewhere and being left

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: I wish it was an LD!  God, how I wish!

Well I woke up after this dream and did the unforgivable act of going back to sleep without taking notes.  I remembered most details upon waking but I will do my best to recall them now.

Part of this dream I was in some big outdoor place that is hard to describe.  There was a huge pool that had waves in it, very shallow, like a wave pool at a water park and the whole thing was knee deep.  I kept trying to talk to someone while jumping over the waves and it was frustrating.  There seemed to be a building or buldings somewhere to the behind and left of my dream view.  Forward and to the right was a hot tub and some girl was calling me to get in.  There were a lot of people in it so I was trying to get her to come over to the "pool".  There's a fuzzy memory of a bathing suit, me trying to find one, or worried b/c I didn't have one, or I had one on and it didn't fit right.  Something.  Anyway, at some point a man said we had to "evacuate" over to the far far right side of my dream view where there was no water, just grass and a forest off to the farther right.  There ws some sort of danger we had to get away from in the building.  I think it was a bomb threat, and we were all made to get away and stand together like evacuations in school.  I was very upset b/c I didn't think the threat was real and I was missing something I wanted to be doing over where I had been standing.  Seems like watching a TV program on some mysterious TV.  This whole part is very vague.

Next scene I  was at some huge house party thrown by this guy that was definitely Brian Kinney from the show "Queer as Folk" (for those of you who don't know, he about the most gorgeous man you can think of...see here http://the-goddess.org/QAF/Gale2.html).  His name in real life is Gale Harold but I think it was Brian Kinney in the dream.  He was straight in the dream unlike on the show, and I knew in the dream that he ws a big slut and just fucked women and fucked with their emotions, like the character does to men on the show.  But he was making out with me and as people arrived at the party I felt so special that I was with HIM because he was like the popular guy that everyone wanted.  I remember kissing him and he left to join the dancing in the next room.  I was in the bathroom with my sister telling her that I know he will probably forget me in the morning but I couldn't help it, because some small part of me thought he may actually fall in love with me.  She told me I'd better not fuck him and I said even though I really wanted to, I would wait to see if he will treat me nice longer if I dont' give it up right away.  Something in this part with my sister involved Barbie dolls, there were a bunch of barbies of her's and she had given me one of them, and I was combing it's hair. IRL my sis always had a shit-ton of barbies and I only had a few, b/c she was more into them than I was but I would always want to play with hers.

I left to go on an errand after typing that last part and in the car I was trying to remove my tongue ring, b/c it was bothering me.  I remembered a small tidbit from last night's dreams:  me trying to put my tongue ring in and I couldn't find the hole.  When I did, it was partially healed and I had to push it through skin, and the hole went all inside-out like and was gross and disturbing, but I put it in anyway.

That's all I remember, folks.  But the Brian Kinney part was awesome.  Too bad I had to be a good girl and "save myself".    :Mad:  Oh, if only I had been lucid!!!!!!

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  Carnival, Bathroom with a Skinny Door and Mattthew!

I don't remember a whole lot except my dreams were simliar to last night's.  I think because I was discussing the "bathroom" theme with Mattthew, it popped up again!

I was in some carnival type place , too skinny for me to squeeze through like in past dreams, and like I was telling Mattthew about.  I don't think I really had to go pee but for some reason I kept trying to go in there.  I think I even told someone (probably supposed to be Mattthew) "look this door is like what I was talking about in my dreams!"  I should have realized then it was dream but I have such a low level of clarity in my dreams lately.  I don't usually have a very good visual representation of anything, more like ideas or feelings of things.  Really the only things I can "picture" from this dream are the rope, the bathroom door, the pizza (read on), and the Elephant sign (which is pretty unclear).  As usual, I didn't see any faces but I knew people were there in the dream.  Definitely my sister and maybe some other family members, and I guess Mattthew!
Another part, I was at a food stand with some people inside somewhere, and the person with me ordered a slice of pizza.  I remember seeing a whole pizza and thinking it was weird that you could order just a slice (don't know why that would be weird, you can get slices at lot's of places!)  I ordered something but I don't remember what.

 ::dreaming::   dream signs: bathroom (with a skinny door), carnival/theme park

----------


## laracroft21

Analysis of dream signs:

Most of them seem to deal with fears I have that don't really affect my daily life because I never have to face them:
 ::o:  roller coasters (I don't ride them but wish I could)
 ::cry::  small enclosed spaces
 :Eek:  being in school and realizing I haven't gone to class all year because I didn't know about it, and there's a test (in college I was always worried I would fail a test b/c I skipped class a lot)
 :Oops:  bathrooms (not really a fear but I have a bladder disorder (Interstitial Cystitis)and  sometimes have to unexpectedly find a bathroom where I can stay for a while until the feeling passes)  Not a fear but a source of irritation in my life
 :Exclaim:  Being late for something, not having enough time to do things (I feel rushed a lot especially when I sleep in!)

The ones that don't deal with fears that I can't figure out:
 :Question:  Grandparents' house (maybe b/c I spent a lot of time there as a kid?)
 :Question:  My old house(s)
 :Question:  Disney World (I love to go there...but I don't go THAT often...I do visit a DW forum a lot though)
 :Question:  buying clothes/looking for clothes to try on, usually that are cheap or free (maybe b/c I like shopping at thrift stores and I'm always excited when I find good bargains?)
 :Question:   high school art class.  I could speculate a lot on this one but I will leave it alone.  I really don't know.  Also just being in HS in general
 :Question:   being back in marching band, in HS
 :Question:  lockers.  Usually in HS, but sometimes they appear elsewhere.  A lot of times a locker is actually a secret doorway to somewhere else, like in the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe.  Sometimes I dont' remember the combination or realize there's no lock on mine, and I have precious things or private things inside, like my diary.
 :Question:  being naked or missing clothes.  I almost didn't include that b/c it's a common dream sign for everyone.  In real life I'm not shy and I run around naked but in my dreams I'm always very concerned.  Maybe b/c I'll be in a restaurant or something with no pants.   :Oops:

----------


## laracroft21

[SIZE=2]Non-LD: Sex Video, Concert in the Rain, Antique House/library/thrift shop

 :Exclaim:  Caution:  Adult Content Ahead!</span>

I remember what I was dreaming about when I woke up.  It\'s easier for me to go backwards on this.  When I woke up I had been dreaming I was Sheryl Crowe making a sexy video with her boyfriend (who was I think Tommy Lee in the dream).  I guess it was supposed to be like Pam and Tom\'s video but it was a music video, and the voiceover in the background ws talking about how risque this new video was going to be.  I was lying face down on a bed and the man was coming under me to....go down.....I felt incredibly turned on and woke up feeling that way.  This happens sometimes in dreams, I dont\' have a lot of "sex dreams" per se but if I ever get turned on in a dream I feel like I am about to have an orgasm and sometimes I wake up actually having one just from dreaming, sometimes I feel close but don\'t quite get there.  That\'s what happened here.

Before that I was in a thrift store/antique store that had EVERYTHING.  Ok let me start from the beginning b/c I think I\'ve got the order figured out:

First I remember I was at a concert with my ex Will.  I think it was the Dave Matthews Show b/c it was at an ampitheatre like we have here. (i had tickets to the show but had to sell them b/c of money IRL).  We had lawn seats and it was raining so we were trying to take cover and still be able to see the show.  We couldn\'t go under the covered part where the seats were and I was jealous of the people with arena seating.  I found a part of the roof that extended out onto the lawn and found that we could stand there out of the rain but I had lost Will.  I heard him calling my name and I went off to look for him.  There was a building behind the lawn area of the arena that I think became the "school" in my next dream.  I was walking around in a lobby and an English teacher had given us an assignment to write stupid poems about different things we saw, one of them being a rubber mat on the floor.  She said to write them in the style of the students in class that were very bad writers and try to find meaning in even crappy poetry.  She had handed out examples of their bad writing and I thought it was really mean of her to point them out as bad writers.  Now before that I was in the class room but I don\'t know who.

Ok later someone, maybe the teacher from class, was giving me a tour of some old house that was not used anymore, like maybe a tourist spot of an old house with antique furniture (it was like if you go on a tour of the Biltmore Estate or something but the house was small).   I was the only one on the "tour" and was trying to be a good student and pay attention but I wanted to look thru all the stuff in the rooms.  I specifically remember the last room, on the far left of the house called the "trophy room."  In the immediate far corner when you walk in was an old organ, and the floor in back had been built in steps going down to hold the strange design of the organ\'s legs, which got longer as they went back.  Beside that, to the right, was a bible displayed on a pedestal that was sunken down so the bible was on a level with a long table or dresser, somethign with a long top covering the entire far wall of the room.  I looked thru the bible while the teacher was talking (here it feel like she is my teacher from 5th grade, Mrs. Harper) and someone a long time ago had written in it.  To the right of that on the table was a jewelry box with a lot of jewels and I was thinking about stealing some when the teacher wasn\'t looking but I knew I couldn\'t.  She asked me to try on a pair of earrings that were fish hooks with long pieces that hung to my shoulders.  I walked to the opposite wall, next to the door, where there was a mirror and put them on.  I didn\'t like them but was really hopeing she would give them to me.  Also near the jewelry box was some perfume and makeup, I opened the perfume to smell it and thought it would smell bad b/c it was supposed to be really old but it smelled great and I told the teacher that it smelled like perfume my Mom uses.
Later I was in a library. (this is another somewhat common dream sign I had forgotten about because it\'s more rare).
The library turned into the antique/thrift store I mentioned in the beginning and I saw these really cool hats from like the 1900\'s.  I tried them on and they looked good.  I thought I might start a new trend, but didn\'t care what people thought b/c I thought they were cool.  One was gray and wool and one was white and sort of fuzzy.  I also saw some clothes, a pink frilly skirt and another long pink dress.  A girl appeared here that must have worked there and was helping me find my size.  I was excited about the prices and kept wondering where my mom was because I didn\'t have any money with me, I was going to ask her to buy me the stuff and I would pay her back.  I was walking thru the store and saw they had lots of sections, like sporting goods with fishing poles and a lot of bowling balls.  I found a dish sections and was picking out teacups.  I found a large tea tray and trying to find the tea cups that matched.  I also found some salt and pepper shakers that looked like the kind in restaurants (the ugly plastic white and brown ones) and some old lady was telling me I could use them as candles.)  I looked for "candle holders" to put them in and found some shot glasses.  I woke up vaguely wondering how a salt or pepper shaker could be used as a candle and felt silly. I fell back asleep for a few minutes and had the short sex video part and then I woke up for good.

 ::dreaming:: <span style="color:blue"> dream signs: feeling sexually turned on and then waking with that feeling, library where I can\'t check out books, looking for clothes, school, old HS friends.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Lon-LD:  Bathrooms with Spiders, Weird Little Beach Kangaroos That Sting, and Weird Nose Piercings

I woke up and made sure to write notes from the dreams I had before I went back to sleep.

First I was in a bathroombut this girl Kelly (dark haired mullet girl from elementrary school) was following me in there so I kept trying to find a stall that worked and lock her out.  Whenever I would find one something was wrong, like it didn't lock or Kelly could see over the door.  I heard her behind me getting side tracked b/c she saw Carrie from American Idol in one of the stalls and was talking to her like a fan.  She said something like "Wow you already won American Idol but you are back now for this?  Are you going to sing karaoke?" I thought we must be at AI or karoke and it was weird b/c earlier I thought it was a school.  While I was thinking this I had finally gotten into a stall I think a couple down from Carrie and Kelly on the right hand side, near the middle but there was a spider web with a spider on it on the inside of the door.  I am scared of spiders but I thought,  "It won't bother me while I pee it's just sitting on the web".  For some reason I left that one, I don't remember why (maybe no TP?) There were a lot of people (female and male) in the bathroom and finally I found a stall at the very end on the lett that seemed ok and private.  I could sort of see down the line of stalls and saw a girl I knew leaning back, she was in the stall with another girl and looked VERY drunk and her eyes were half closed when she looked at me.  I decided to go ahead and use that stall, But when I looked at the toilet seat there were other spiders and bugs that had made nests and webs on the toilte and I was afraid they would bite my ass or something else if I sat down so I left.  That's all I remember of that.  

This next one is the first of two dreams that really freaked me out last night because of the weird feeling that they gave me.

I was running down a beach, only on the other side of the stores and stuff that are on the beach, trying to find an alleyway between buildings so I could get to the beach itself.  I ran out of some trendy beach shop and past some boys and girls that were sunning (on the sidewalk I guess.....but there was sand around).  They had these stupid hats they had bought at the store and I thought some people will wear anything if it's in "fashion."  I ran over there stuff, trying not to step on the ugly-ass hats and came to an alleyway where (this is hard to explain) a lady was giving a demonstration or something about these little slimy reptillian creatures that looked like mini-kangaroos.  They were gross and weird but cute in a strange way.  So this gets fuzzy but I think I was gonnna buy one, or playing with one or something and it somehow stung my foot.  All i know is suddenly my foot felt...really WEIRD.  I asked what was going on and the lady said, "oh it's normal, sometimes we forget to remove their stingers.  You just have "hypo-*******" (I can't remember the name of what she said but I knew it meant I would be losing a lot of blood and have a serious problem).  I saw the "stinger" which was like a thorn on a rose coming up from the animal's belly.  I started yelling b/c I couldn't believe she was being so nonchalant about it, and that I already have enough health problems without this, blah blah blah.  I guess she left or something and I started throwing her pamplets and other demonstrations materials around and destroying them.  Another lady came back and I told her I was looking for my cell phone which I had left and then I saw like 3 cell phones that weren't mine so I was looking for it.  She said something about me having wanted to buy the kangaroo thing, and I said "oh yeah" b/c I guess I decided I wanted it.  She said "that's too bad" and handed me a piece of paper saying that the animal bit someone and was ordered to be put down.  I felt very sad because it was my fault the animal was killed and did not think it deserved that.

This next one is the second one with the weird feeling.  This one really stands out in my head as the weird dream of the night:

I was in a piercing/tattoo shop with my sister and I jokingly asked a lady in there (the piercer) what I should have pierced.  She shrugged and I said "maybe my nose so I will have 3 in a diagonal?"  (In the dream I had my eyebrow and I guess my lip on the opposite side done)  She said okay and was prepping I laid on a table and she put the "gun" (it was like a gun that stores use to pierce kid's ears) up to my nostril and told me to pull the other nostril down with my thumb and finger.  This is where I felt weird.  I had my eyes closed and was trying to grip my left nostril but it kept slipping. I felt her positioning and re-positioning the gun on the right nostril and I kept bracing myself for the pain.  I knew the pain would be quick and intense because I have/had piercings in real life and I know what my sister told me about her nose getting done and how bad it hurt.  I kept closing my eyes and waiting for the pain and at first I wasn't scared but the more I was WAITING there, I kept getting nervous I was like DO IT ALREADY!  I tried to concentrate on my back pain (I have chronic pain IRL) and thought it would be like a relief when the piercing came b/c it would make me forget my back pain and thought she must be making really sure it was in the right place so she must be a good piercer and JUST DO IT!!!! And I blacked out or "fell asleep" in my dream.  This is the weird part.  I sort of woke up really fast and screamed out something from my "dream" and realized the piercer was saying "10 cc's of something, STAT" like in a hospital but she was just joking around with her tattoo buddies in the shop.  I was scared for a second thinking I had gone "away" and been taken to a hospital.  I realized I never felt the piercing and was embarrassed I had fallen asleep.  I asked if she could still pierce my nose and she said "honey, it's done".   I couldn't believe I didn't feel lt, and there was no pain only minor soreness!  I told my sister, "it didn't hurt at all for me!" and looked in a mirror.  At first it looked normal, like maybe a little too big, but it was a blue jewel.  Then It got really big and round like the size of a drink coaster.  It was all blue and had a red rose on it.  I thought, "I really like the colors but she's lucky I like them, because she didn't ask me to pick it out."  Then she showed me how I could make whatever is on the TV show on the "piercing" circle thing.  I thought that was cool but wondered how I could do it with my TV.  I somehow left and was walking towards my old neighborhood.  I saw the first house on the right which IRL had belonged to a girl that I went to school with and her family.  In the dream it belonged to a boy named Travis that I knew.  Someone else was looking for Travis and knocked on the door.  His Mom came out later and walked to where i was (still outside the subdivision, on the street).  I told her I am Travis's friend and I owe him money so I'm trying to find out how much so I can pay him before I leave for good.  She gave me his checkbook for some reason and then I ran into him.  I said something about paying him and he looked around and I said "here's your checkbook, your Mom gave it to me."  I thought that he's lucky I'm honest b/c I could have just written myself a check and cashed it.

"SNOOZIES": These are between-hitting-snooze dream shorties.  I guess I could just keep hitting snooze and keep cranking out more weird clips, but unfortunately I have to wake up at some point!  These are in the order I remember them in, probably last to first.

 ::arrow::   the last one I remember is some boys teasing another little black boy, they were throwing some old fruit from a tree at him and I suddenly knew he was going to die somehow but it was too late.  It was almost like watching on TV and knowing what was going to happen, but not being able to stop it.  One of the fruits they threw opened up when it hit him and all these bees or wasps, a whole swarm, came out and started chasing the little boy.  He fell down dead and I saw another older boy that I think was supposed to be his brother, one of the ones taunting him, and he had gotten stung too and was lying on the ground in pain as the ambulance came to get him.

 ::arrow::  There was a party given by Hugh Heffner but it looked like it was in my old HS courtyard.  I walked in and there were some can drinks in a cooler with someone from school's mom giving them out, like a real school party.  Then I saw Hugh Heffner call my name and some guy said to me, "you are the guest of honor and Hugh is calling you, you are so lucky!  And look who is looking at you with jealousy!"  To Hugh's left was Pamela Anderson in a nighttie and she looked pissed.  I felt special and went over to kiss Hugh on the cheek.  He said "I have something for you" but he had turned into Pamela and she gave me this weird ring that was so long it covered my whole middle finger and I couldn't bend it.  I asked her if it was an antique b/c the gold looked old compared to her shiny new ring.  She seemed offended and said that it's brand new.  I thought it sucked, I was hoping for a diamond ring but I pretended I liked it.  That's where it ended.

 ::arrow::  i just remembered somthing else (later in the day) in my dream.  I was working in a photo lab again, and I forgot how to develop pictures and was putting the negatives thru the machine to make prints before they were properly developed.  I realized my mistake and that only 2 people had dropped off film the whole day and I had fucked up someone's film.  I started getting nervous and figuring out what to tell the customer.

 ::arrow::  I also remember a quick part where I was going to give my pillow that I don't use (in real life we have this one burgundy bed pillow that we never use, just throw it on the floor when we sleep), to someone who needed it.  I decided the "one who needed it" was some nerdy kid I knew from school.  I walked into somewhere that reminded me of a grocery store, and saw the nerdy boy and his friend, who along with lots of other people, were putting loads of clothes into bags for the needy.  I didn't want to give him the pillow b/c I didn't want to embarass him so I thought maybe I should just put it into one of the bags.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: bathrooms, school (earlier than bathrooms that I barely remember), beach, HS courtyard, photo lab

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Freud, Analyze This One!

Ok I've been deciding whether I just not post this dream since it's so short (of what I can remember anyway) or make it private since it's a little embarassing but what the hell.

This was night before last.  I can't remember last nights' dreams.

I was on some body of water on some type of island, with a girl that I think was my cousin Kelly.  People were on the shore looking at us.  An ice floe was coming toward us and I was like "it's going to hit us, this should be cool."  it hit us and the "island" or whatever started moving away from the people on the shore, but to the left as we looked towards them.  I thought "uh oh we are going to be too far to swim back" about the time someone yelled that we would have to jump and swim for it.  I jumped after my cousin I think and landed on some ice but it didn't hurt.  Somehow I got to shore and asked my cousin if she grabbed my cell phone.  Somehow I knew she did because I had heard it ringing in her pocket but she said no.  Then I was in some building and realized I had my boyfriend's penis.  I actually HAD a penis.  And it was hard.  This did not seem odd to me, I just thought (or told Kelly) "damn!  I have Jason's penis.  I don't know how men can stand these things getting hard at random times".  I was trying to tuck it back and "hide" it.  I didn't feel horny or anything, just weird.  The next part is fuzzy, Jason came over and I think I told him I had his penis and told him to suck it, I think I "took it off" though and some Asian man was laughing at us.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Flipping over American Idol, Looking for a Movie, Carrying a Dead Body in a Movie Theater

It started off with another school dreamif so.  I was talking to some guy and he said he had to get to class, I asked him which one, thinking it may be mine and I could ask him if we had a test.  he said some other one and left.  I went towards my class, hesitantly, still unsure if I would even go in.  The teachers were outside with a list and people were going up to them and leaving.   I thought maybe it was an attendance list and I could put my name on it and leave like we used to do in college in big lecture classes where the teacher didn't know who you were.  It seemed to be them giving out grades and I was worried I would fail. I saw "pass" written beside a lot of names. They said something about how I hadn't registered correctly for the class and were looking at something I had written in my notebook.  I said "no what I wrote was wrong I registered" and went into the class.  My regular seat was taken by my ex Randy.  I moved to a back seat and felt very weird and floaty.  The class was just watching a movie or something.

I think I went into the TV, otherwise I'm not sure how I got to the next place but it was like American Idol (why am I dreaming about this show all of a sudden?) and some of the older contestants that didn't win were coming out performing.  One girl, I think her name was Amanda or Melissa came out of some platform and I realized I was supposed to dance while she sang.  Another really ugly spanish man was up there too and they were changing outfits into some matador looking costumes.  I tried to spin and jump around them but it was like I was on a trampoline and I flew off the platform, slowly spinning and flipping as I went towards the floor.  I remember falling and wondering if the landing would hurt and heard someone say "that's quite a jump" and also being embarassed and upset that I had screwed up, all while falling.  I walked into the next room full of peolpe that had been watching and suddenly, without meaning too, took a huge jump up (it was like being on the moon....I jumped really high and "floated down to my seat)  I said something like "ta da!" or "there's a jump like on the show" or soemthing.  I was still embarassed.

It seems like in the same area as the first jump and the platform where the next part started.  There were plants everywhere and I was trying to spray them with some pesticide and a redneck man who made the pesticide was telling me to keep spraying, only his accent was so bad I couldn't understand him and when he said "stop" I thought he said keep spraying.  He got mad and I tried to explain that even though I was from NC he was so country I coulnd't understand, I kept apologizing and feeling bad because it sounded mean but I was like, sorry I can't tell the difference between (keep on) and (stop).  In the dream the words soudned different.  Then it became this cluttered place and me and some other people were looking for a video or DVD that someone had lost.  It was like after Christmas where a bunch of presents were opened and some boy had left something.  We had no luck and didn't know what we were looking for.  I got fed up and said to the people "ok you have to tell us exactly what movive or video game you are looking for so we can find it".  The people didn't say anything and sort of disappeared.  I ws about to give up and then two people came running up and were like "sorry, we left.  It's some movie with Keifer Sutherland and on the cover is his hand with eyeballs on each finger, that's all our son told us."   I said "oh, that is Thirteen Ghosts.  My old roommate has that, let me go make sure it is really his, maybe it's your son's."  They were so grateful and like slapping their heads and saying "13 ghosts!  Of course!  She's so good!"  (of course IRL I know Keifer Sutherland is not in this movie and the cover does not look like that, I have no idea where that came from...but its a dream) I went into my old apartment only it looked like my  old house.  My roommates room was where my parents bedroom was and my old room was my old room in the real house, across the hall.  I was about to knock on his door and ask about the movie but realized I had come in without knocking and I didn't live there anymore.  I quickly ducked into my old room and realized I still had stuff to take out of there.  I grabbed a candy necklace and was about to leave and I saw my old roommate going into his room.  I said "hey" and startled him.  I said "these people are looking for the movie 13 Ghosts you have it right?"  he said he did but it is his.  I went out the front door and the people (there were a lot of them now) were waiting.  I said "he says it's his copy" and started to walk out.  The dad starting using somethign to beat the door in and was destroying it.   My old roommate came up to the door to see what they were doing and I didn't want to be blamed for the destruction so I said "excuse me can I get out?" I walked away through the grass, and when I looked back they were vandalizing the front of the house.

Oh holy hell I just remembered a dream much earlier that all these.  Its very creepy and hard to describe.  Basically it started out in a movie theater  and I had a dead body in my locker, it was an old lady but fit in a shoebox.  I realized I had to hide it and was going to take it to a seat in the back and hide it under.  But it smelled so bad I was worried someone would notice.  I went back to the locker and realized I had missed parts of her body that were still in there, also a tail that had been cut off a cat and was still moving.  I put something on top of the tail so no one would see it moving.  There were a  lot of weird things going on at this part that I can't even describe.  Something about  a long air tunnel and someone getting blown thru.   I dunno it was creepy with the body so that part sticks out.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: school, not prepared for test, old house, lockers, movie theater

----------


## mattthew

Hey, that's at least the second time you've dreamed of having a penis!  They can be a pain, especially when a guy's still a teen.  Eddie Murphy has a funny routine about "no dick control".  I'm also reminded of that King Missile song "detachable penis".

Seems like you have a lot of scary or bordering on nightmare dreams too.   ::shock::   These days I never have nightmares any more.   Do they follow any pattern related to waking life?

----------


## laracroft21

I forgot about that other penis dream, I had to go back and find it!  Weird.  I don't know if the nightmares have anything to do with WL.  I know lately I have been feeling bad b/c I'm running out of medication for my back.  Maybe that has something to do with it?

----------


## mattthew

Definitely, if your back pain is causing you to be uncomfortable by sleeping, that could effect your dreams.  Just like if your cold or feverish or have to pee it effects your dreams.  

Have you tried alternative treatments for your pain such as acupuncture, chiropractic, reiki, etc.?  Back pain is not very well understood by western medicine, yet is one of the most common ailments.  It can't hurt to experiment with other treatments if your medicine is not effective.  I know several people that swear by these alternatives, though I don't have personal experience.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Girls in Thongs getting Ass Slapped Outside a Theater with Christopher Walken and Skates in Some Store With a Crappy Emo Boy Band and Makeup.

I didn't remember anything upon awakening but I just started to remember some details.  I'm sure the rest will flow.

In some odd place outside of a building, it seemed like a theaterinside the building but he looked real weird and had long hair.  He was joking around with someone and I thought it must be fun to be on a movie set.

Later in the dream I was in some kind of store, I think, like a department storein different sizes and I wanted to put some on.  I knew that they belonged to this band of local boys that were pretty young.  I was hearing their music which I thought in the dream as "emo crap" and every song was about how they had been abused by their father as a child.  That was the "theme" of the album.  I was asking someone about who the singer was, I think my sister, and she said "it's Chris" I kept asking "which Chris?" because I thought I knew him, thought he was this boy I dated when I was younger.  then I was sitting in an aisle putting on size 10 skates and they seemed way too big, I was sitting with the boys in the band and asking them if I could borrow them, but I was sure there had been some that were smaller somewhere else.  Next to me was an aisle with makeup and a bunch of girls were putting it on.  The blond girl was there.  I walked or skated over to put on some yellow eyeliner and some blush (which I was about to ask a girl to borrow, then saw some on the rack).  There was a feeling of trepidation or concern about the blond girl not liking me again.

That's all I remember for now.

Ok (later) just remember a tail end of a dream I was in my Grandma's kitchen getting ready to go somewhere with the family, I had on several necklaces and took one off, I was looking in a mirror on the desk in the kitchen and saw that my jewelry all looked good together even though I was wearing a bunch of necklaces.  One was white coral and one was like the one I have IRL, like fishing line with brown beads on it..

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: theater, random celebrities, store, roller skates, grandma's house

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD:  My Many Adventures in Marilyn Manson's Hotel

Had lots of weird ones last night.  I'll try to explain what I remember.   I was in some auditoriumI quickly got out of there.  Some other parts surrounding this dream were me in a place on a highway, far from where I should have been, trying to get food at a Burger King with some people, but the guy said we couldn't get burgers.  I was trying to decide on breakfast food since I thought it must be early, but realized it was lunch time and there was some other reason we couldn't get burgers.  There was a drive thru involved and some man driving got angry and made a "hurry up" gesture at the speaker.  Another car cut him off and I told him he may be able to be that rude in NY but here in NC everyone is polite.

Sometime later I was in, maybe that same place as before but this time there was definitely an elevator.  

I somehow ended up back at the elevator.  This part makes no sense but I saw it clearly.  I was trying to hold the elevator door open for me with a book that was on the floor, while I used a coin slot that was where the outside elevator buttons should have been, trying to get candy.  I kept putting a lot of quarters in and nothing would come out.   I was cursing and a nice man in the elevator told me the book was slipping thru the crack and that he knew it was a book I was going to return to the library.  I thanked him and pulled it out, and remembered I have several other books on that floor to return later.  I didn't get the candy and gave up on it, I remember Denise saying someting very cryptic but I knew she meant she thought she liked me before but she didn't now.  I got in the elevator  and the scene changed to just me and Denise flying upward very fast  (Ah, I have missed that FUN dream sign!  NOT).  I was trying unsuccessfully to stop the elevator on my floor which was like 813 or 513 (there were 1,000 floors which I realized as the elevator shot all the way to the top).  This was weird and scary.  there was this fast heavy music playing that I think was supposed to be Marilyn Manson and the song came to a stop right as we hit the highest floor, and Denise kind of paused, and then the song started back and we shot down quickly.  She was laughing and I was trying to say "don't you ever do that again with me in here....I'm terrifyed of elevators" and I couldn't get the words out.  She said something like she's scared of them too but it's fun and I thought, "that doesn't make sense".  I eventually got the car to stop between floors and she said "go ahead , climb out here, I'll hold it." I said no, because I didn't trust her.

I kept getting lost on different floors that this elevator went to, trying to find mine.  I found some floor with old pictures of MM when he was a boy, but he looked the same.  There were these wierd chicken sculptures and someone told me it was because MM's dad smothered him with chickens when he was young.  This part was when the "elevator'' was in the first part of the dream after the "swish".

There are a couple little images from this dream that I'll leave out.  All in all, it was odd stuff.

The whole time I was on different floors in the hotel, lost, I had this feeling of being somewhere I wasn't supposed to be, and there was an evil lurking that would catch me if I stayed in one place too long.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: auditorium, old job, elevator, hotel, bathroom, feeling of being in a hurry, elevator going up/down very fast

----------


## irishcream

Hi lara, some interesting dreams...i like the way you note dreamsigns at the bottom of your entries...it seems as though it could be a good way to recognise them in your dreams, i might try that!
BTW, i've just been speaking to mattthew about this DJ reading thing...and it seems like a really good idea, i read MJ's anyway, but i'm reading matthew's as well...
so basically we're all reading each other's journals... :tongue2:  feel free to read mine if you'd like!
Although i don't tend to update it on a daily basis, i tend to put three or four dreams in one entry...
Very slack of me, i know!
I think if we know people are actually _reading_ our journals, it might motivate us to keep them updated!

----------


## mattthew

The elevator sequence reminds me of the end of Willy Wonka, except that part wasn't so creepy.  It also sounds a lot like one of your other dream signs - roller coasters.  Do you not ride roller coaster for health reasons or because they're too scary?

----------


## laracroft21

Hi Irish!  Glad you enjoy my DJ.  I will read yours when I get some time.  Dreams are always interesting.  It's easier for me to have time to put them in everyday, when I can remember enough, now that I'm not working.  I still would even if people didn't read them, I like to go back and re-read the old ones.  
Mattthew, I used to have elevator dreams all the time.  I have kind of a fear of them, but I'll still get on one rather than take the stairs.  Really high ones make me nervous though.  I don't like the feeling of roller coasters (I ride small ones though like at Disney World).  Also they aren't good for my back, but it's mainly the thrilling feeling I don't like.
--Selena

----------


## laracroft21

Well, I know it's been a while.  I have been a little sick with a fever so my dreams have been OUT THERE.  I've had insomnia really bad for the past 3 or 4 nights and when I have slept, the dreams are so weird.  I had the oddest dream experience of my life last night  Maybe someone can make something of it?  (I may have to enter these in stops and starts because I have so much to type and I still don't feel well, and my fingers start to hurt after a while so stay tuned until you see the dream signs to signal the end!!!)
~Selena

Night before last:

I had insomnia real bad that night and had to wake up at 7 am.  I didn't REALLY fall asleep until after 5 and this dream felt like it took up the whole 2 hrs:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Insomnia at Grandma's, Evil Doctors, Bed Pyramid Schemes, And Scary DrawBridges

This started in my Grandma's guest bedroom.  I couldn't sleep (it was like real life) and knew I had to be up early, I decided just to go ahead and stay up.  It was about one in the morning.  At first I was playing some old school video game and I tried to save it because I had scored a bunch of points.  I had to press F8 to save (like on NESticle) but it was too dark to see the keyboard and I pushed F9 which restarted the computer.  I was pissed.  I left the room and into the back hall of her house where all the bedrooms are.  I knew that my aunts and uncles were sleeping in the various rooms but my aunt Ruthie and cousin Kelly (who IRL live in another house on the same block) were up late, like they usually are, and making a bunch of noise.  I kept getting worried that they would wake up the others and I even heard my uncle getting irritated in one room (a non-existent room IRL that was where the coat closet is at her real house).  I think my uncles Gwynnie and Frank were sleeping on the floor in there with the lights on.
I went into the kitchen and my grandma was making food.  She had dripped coffee or something along the hall and into the kitchen and I was trying to clean it up.  I looked for a suitable cleaner over the laundry area and found some febreeze or something that was not real cleaner.  She said it would work so I cleaned it.  There was this girl I don't know IRL, a fat girl who I knew was a lesbian, I knew her name in the dream but I don't remember it so I'll call her "S" (I think it started with S).  She was in some business with my family (more on that later) but they didn't like her b/c she was black and gay (my family are old southerners and can be ignorant bigots sometimes).  It pissed me off that they didn't like her b/c of her race and sexual orientation so I tried to be extra nice to her, but she was kind of a bitch.  
There was this weird part where my grandma and I were watching a TV in the kitchen, near where the sink is (not IRL) and some old magic show was on.  It was saying some thing like "What is E?  What is E?  E?  E?"  over and over.  I asked her what it is and she said it is some mystery.  She said there are correlations between the old show Bewitched and the Buzz Lightyear Show (?) that make people think it's a conspiracy to hide the secret ingredient of Hershey's Special Dark bars in clues in the shows.  She acted like she knew but wouldn't tell me.  I was very confused and intrigued.  
I went into their den but it looked very different.  I remember looking at my grandfather's rifle and cane (IRL they hang above the den door on a rack, they belonged to his great grandfather and have been there since before I was born).  There was a bed with a canopy set up in there and a sofa bed was pulled out.  I thought that's where Ruthie and Kelly must have been sleeping.  I pushed the sofa bed in and saw a bunch of stuff that looked like Christmas presents for kids.  I realized the canopy bed belonged to a family that was staying, it was a family I used to babysit for.  I was alone but got this eerie feeling that someone was in there or watching me, and tried to lock the sliding glass door.  It wouldn't lock and kept coming open, and I got really terrified that someone was going to break in.
I noticed some pills lying near the bed and thought they were painkillers belonging to the mom, I was going to steal some of them (IRL that night I had run out of percocets for my back and was in major pain, which is part of the reason for the insomnia).  My aunt Ruthie came in and I tried to hide the fact that I was looking at the pills.  I said something like, "hmm, wonder what prescriptions she has?" and casually picked up a bottle.  Ruthie said somethign about me being a pill popper and I said I was just looking.  I said I was going to leave and was trying to collect my things and put them in a bag, I had trouble remembering what was mine and what I had brought.  I remember looking for my keys near my Pop's chair and desk.
Then the dream got really odd.  I don't remember the order of events, but there was some salespeople for fancy beds, like Sleep Number beds or something, talking to my Grandma in her bedroom.  I was outside the room and heard their obviously rehearsed pitch and was saying stuff real loud like "please buy my product!  I make a great commission!  You can't live without this!" like making fun of them.  I realized later that my Grandma, Ruthie, and Kelly were already involved in some pyramid type scheme for these beds, and their "sponsors" were the people in the bedroom and "S".  The way it worked was you bought the bed for yourself and then worked your own hours, setting up meetings with neighbors or whoever, and went to their houses selling the beds.  You got paid $4.50 an hour for time spent "selling" and driving, and made a commission selling.  None of them seemed to like it but had gotten "sucked in".  I was in the den again helping someone (Kelly and Ruthie?) assemble a bed,  there were like these long bars that laid across the top of a canopy type thing and one of them didn't fit.  I remembered that I had gone to a seminar about doing the bed selling thing but I had forgotten the details and was struggling to remember. I remembered some overweight white guy in a black suit with black hair leading the meeting.
Ok so this is where it really gets weird:
Sometime during this, the den turned into a doctor's office, but it was still in my Grandparent's den.  Their were two doctors, a white guy and a black woman.  The guy was putting some thing in my ear, like a plastic syringe with no needle and he would pull the plunger to make suction in my ear.  I felt this terrible pressure in my inner ear and he was supposed to plunge it back in to relieve the pressure, but it didn't work and he pulled it out again, which made the pressure greater.  He kept doing this and finally I was terrified my eardrum would burst (this part really sucked, I can still "feel" that pressure and it was so scary and realistic).  I grabbed it from him and said "look take it out, then pull the plunger out and put it back in and push.  My eardrum is gonig to burst if you keep that up."  I started doing it myself but could not relieve the pressure.  The doc said "I never thought of that, no wonder kids always say this makes their back hurt."  I said "it doesn't make my back hurt, or if it did I wouldn't know b/c mine always hurts, but it sure hurts my ear."  I thought, what a quack!  And this is my mom's trusted family doctor!  (my mom was there at this part).  I started yelling that he was a fraud and I was going to sue, and saw pictures of both doctors nailed to the wall.  I tried to pull the pictures down and started raising hell.  The doctors got very mean and I ran out, through the music room and into the living room, and there was a shelf full of hair products where my grandparent's computer desk is IRL and I started knocking them all down b/;c I wanted to "trash the doc's office".  I felt bad b/c I realized my grandma would have to clean it but I kept doing it.
I knew I had to escape.  Suddenly everyone was trying to kill me.  Some woman chased me into the guest bedroom and I tried to lock the door but she came in with some weapon.  I managed to get out of the house somehow, into my car and drive away.  I drove down this highway that veered off onto this one way street that I crossed and was suddenly at a drawbridge type thing that looked like two sets of railroad tracks (one was for traffic going one way, and one was for traffic going the other way).  I was suddenly a boy lying on my stomach in a "wheelchair", which the best thing I can compare it to is one of those dolly things that mechanics lay on to roll under cars.  I had to go up the drawbridge even as it was totally vertical.  A voice was telling me how to go up it, which was to use the coldness of my "wheelchair" to make up go up the drawbridge, which was hot.  I told you this part was weird.  I was very scared but I knew I had to make it to the other side, but as I almost reached the top, a voice was heard telling me there was a Wendy's up ahead, but oh, wait, you can't afford it!  And I immediately started sliding down, fast.  I tried to grab onto these metal bars on either side to stop myself but they were too slippery.  Finally I caught my foot in one of the "railroad ties" and used them to climb back up.  I had to go across several of these things as they moved up and back down, and at one point a girl was with me and said she had to leave and jumped back down (I think).  At the end of this dream I was actually walking across a bridge that looked normal, only I think it was indoors, and two pieces in the middle would drop straight down like a drawbridge going the opposite way.  A couple behind me were asking each other how you are supposed to know when the bridge is goign to drop and suddenly, it did right in front of us. I almost fell.  I thought, "that's dangerous there should be a warning."  Then I saw there was some light that warned you, like a stoplight only it didn't look like one.
I tried to call my boyfriend but when he picked up, it was my ex, Spencer, and he said he had been eaten (apparently the whole house and everyone in it was part of a huge "thing" that ate people, and they became food that kept getting recycled in the "body". ) Spencer told me that he had been a meatball in a lasagna and was now being digested but he would be okay and was content to live forever inside this thing.  I don't know how to explain this really so I'll move on.

Yesterday, Nap:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Getting Stuff from my "Old Apartment"

I was walking down some dirt road near my house, looking for stray kittens to pick up and use in some play.  I didn't have my glasses on so I was virtually blind, and I noticed there were lots of animals around but I couldn't tell what all of them were.  They seemed creepy so I decided to just leave.  I could see that some of them were baby alligators and they were chasing me.  I ran back up the dirt road and spotted a couple little kittens.  I remembered I couldn't take them b/c I had ridden a bike there.  I also saw some hamsters and an injured or dead cat, I couldn't tell which without my glasses.  I got on my bike and ended up at a familiar house, and it was supposed to be my old apartment  in it.  I went in and noticed a bunch of my furniture and Steve and Laura's stuff was still in there, in the dream they were moving out too.  I decided to collect a bunch of my stuff I wanted to keep, and kept trying to call Jason to bring his SUV (which he does not own IRL) b/c I just had my bike.  I was looking thru a bunch of stuff I forgot I had, like art books, supplies, other books, movies, etc.  I was trying to sort out my stuff from Steve's and I heard someone in the house.  I got kind of scared and went looking to see who it was.  I had a hard time seeing again (b/c of the lack of glasses maybe) but finally saw that it was Steve, come to get his stuff too.  We started finding these paintings that both of us had done that were *really* good, and I wanted to hang them in my new place. Steve said I could have one that he had made.
I kept getting lost in the place and I didn't remember where anything was, and it seemed like I had never really lived there.  I kept accidentally going into Steve and Laura's room, and in the dream I had never been in there so I was surprised at a bunch of thigns in there.  First, there were like 5 fireplaces, all these really cool fountains and built in bookshelves, and she had made some of the stuff in there, and some came with the room.  I was like "wow I had no idea how cool this room was!"  I also saw that there were about 3 tiny bathrooms in these cramped little nooks.  One had a toilet and the ceiling was very low and slanted, and had a tiny shower that if you stood in it you had to squat and lean way back.  Steve started taking a shower in that one and I saw another one that was just about five feet tall and big enough to fit just one person.  It had a huge round shower head that hung over you, like one of those rain showers.  I was suddenly naked and started showering in that one.  Jason was there at that point and I was telling him how cool the shower was.
Other little things happened here, I don't remember the order.  I was looking in my old bathroom and collecting some things, I found some cool art I had made and noticed that there were bugs and spiders everywhere.  I thought a spider got on me and started freaking out, and kept finding bug parts on me.  I ran outside and saw Steve's car about to drive off, and my ex-boyfriend's friend Vance was driving the car.  I didn't act surprised to see him even though he and Steve don't know each other IRL and asked him if there was a spider on me and to get it off.  I was freaking and pulled off my hoodie.  He laughed and plucked something off me and said "it's just this!"  It was a gross caterpiller and I acted relieved that it wasn't a spider but was still grossed out. (I hate caterpillars too!  Any creepy crawly things but especially spiders).  I went back inside and was trying to pack up thing but there was so much it was overwhelming.  There was a chair and bookcase I didn't recognize but knew they were mine.  I found some weird pac-man games of Steve's that were like board games, and movies he had left.  I figured he didn't want them and was goign to take them.  I noticed that in Laura's room, there hadn't been a door, just a very wide doorway, but she had put up a cool door that she had made herself, and a curtain that formed a kind of entryway or vestibule type thing.  I also saw that her closet connected to mine but I couldn't get thru b/c of boxes and things in the way.  I woke up abruptly at some point b/c Jason woke me up.

[size=24]Last Night: LD?  Who Knows?! (weirdest dream experience EVER!!!!):

Jason and I were very tired and tried to go to bed at like 8:30 p.m.  I had trouble sleeping again and the first dream I had, Jason and I were in a van and I was either locking or unlocking the doors, and Jason left to go get somethign with me in the car.  I was scared to get out for some reason.  Then we were walking thru some grassy area and towards a road, but it was so dark I couldn't see a thing.  I had a stick that I was swinging back and forth like a blind person's cane and I could see very dark shapes of people coming towards us, and I was worried they would run into us.  Suddenly, I kind of woke up and realized I was laying in bed beside Jason and had been dreaming.  I was still moving my arm like I was swinging the stick and Jason was kind of groggy asking me what I was doing.  I decided to pretend I was talking in my sleep as a joke to see how he would react, so I kept pretending like I was in the dream and saying "baby, I cant see, are we at the road yet?"  He was trying to tell me I was just dreaming and we were in bed and I kept playing at it and asking where the road is.  he was trying to play along I guess and said, "let me light this lighter so we can see where we are going."  I knew he was doing it so I would see the room and realize I had been dreaming.  He tried to light one lighter with another, and I did't want him to b/c it would ruin my "joke" and I said, "no that' s dangerous, don't do it!"  He lit it and I saw the room.  He said "see, we are in bed.  It was just a dream."  I acted all confused and looked down at the pillow I was holding and it was GLOWING.  I started screaming at the top of my lungs "WAKE UP!  WAKE UP! WAKE UP!" and thrashing around.  I was sure the neighbors would hear and think i was being attacked but I kept doing it.  Then I started shaking violently like I was having a seizure, and felt myself hit the end table beside the bed.  I thought Jason would be scared so I decided to end the joke and said, "ok I'm dreaming, I'm goign to be lucid and turn this into a good dream."  and jason said "say, 'more clarity'".  I calmed down and said "I'm flying now, I'm flying," and started to relax with a smile on my face.  The whole time I was aware of being in bed.  I waited a couple seconds and then sat up looking confused.  I wanted to see what Jason would tell me.  I looked at him and he was fast asleep.  I woke him up and said, "was I just shaking and screaming in my sleep?"  he sounded confused and said, no.  
I realized that I DREAMED THE WHOLE THING and it wasn't until I sat up and woke up jason that I actually WOKE UP.  The green part is the whole "dream".  So, it was like dreaming I was faking a dream.  Is that lucid?  Dreaming that I'm lucid?  I really don't know how to define that but it was SO REALISTIC.  It freaked me out so bad I was scared to go back to sleep.  Anyone's input on this would be appreciated.

Later Last Night, after finally falling back asleep:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Statutory Rape

Again, at my grandma's house.  I was hanging out with Kelly and Nicki and there was some boy that went to school with Kelly (I guess she was younger in the dream, IRL she is 24.  He was 16 and very cute.  He wanted to sleep with me really bad, and I think I had hooked up with him the previous year.  He kept expecting to hook up with me later that night and I was debating b/c I was thinking about my boyfriend, and I knew I shouldn't cheat on him.  But for some reason I didn't think it counted as cheating since he was only 16!  (Gross, I know).  There were different parts of this dream in no particular order:
 ::arrow::  I was in the green bathroom trying to put on makeup to look good for the boy.  I realized I was about to start my period so I wouldn't be able to have sex anyway.
 ::arrow::  I wanted to go to the mall or a movie with him, because I wanted his ex girlfriend to see that he was with a hot older girl now (?).  I really wanted the mall but was afraid I would spend too much money, and he really wanted to go to a movie.
 ::arrow::   One part we were in some banquet hall or something with long tables and these two girls kissed.  They looked really embarassed and everyone was staring at them with disgust.  they were best friends and had done it "by accident".  The boy was there and he was doing some comical stuff, he had drums that attached to his shoulders, like in marching band, and was making some joke about it.  I kept thinking how cute he was.
 ::arrow::  We were in my car about to go somewhere (the mall/movies maybe?) and I think Kelly and Nicki were in the car too.
 ::arrow::  I was talking to my aunt in the kitchen about some book she was reading, she asked me about it b/c I had read it and left it there and she was really into the writer.  I thought it was weird b/c it was an erotic, dirty book and my aunt is very Christian and straight-laced.  Someone in the kitchen made a comment about me and the boy and I acted like I didn't know what they were talking about.  They said some word and I asked what it meant and everyone stared at me like I should know.  I really did know, and I said, "I guess it means ______".  I can't remember what it was or meant, some made up thing from dreamland.  It had something to do with sex and I played dumb so no one would know about my plans with the young'in.
 ::arrow::  I tried to get my sister alone to ask her if I had slept with the boy before b/c I couldn't remember.  He wouldn't let us be alone and kept trying to butt in.  I never got to ask her.
 ::arrow::  I told the boy I had a "secret" of my grandma's to show him, but he couldn't tell her.  I took a key that was hidden in the pantry area that unlocked a secret door where the china cabinet is (across from the pantry).  I never got to open it and dont' remember what happened.  (I remember now, I have had several dreams about some secret door in this area of her house that does not exist IRL.  Hmm, I wonder why?)
 ::arrow::  i think we were eventually gonna get down in the guest bedroom (same one from 1st dream) but I don't remember what happened and woke up before "anything" did.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: Grandma's, previous residence, being lost

----------


## irishcream

hey, those are some intersting dreams...how is it that your recall is so detailed?  I mean, did you practice it?
I always thought my entries were pretty detailed, but now i can see you're streets ahead!
do you find that because you have such detailed recall, it's easier to spot your dreamsigns in order to achieve lucidity?  I'm beginning to wonder if i don't recall _enough_ in spite of recalling the main body of the dream.

----------


## laracroft21

I have just always remembered a lot of details.  My problem is I don't have very much clarity as far as seeing people's faces.  That is one thing I would love to change.  And no, it does not help me to acheive lucidity, as you can see, I don't get lucid very often.  It's odd, I have SO MANY dreams in my grandma's house that I should right away realize I'm dreaming, but it never happens!  By the way, I edited that last entry several times b/c it took so long to enter it all.  I don't know what point you read to, but you should read the rest if you get a chance!
Later,
~Selena

----------


## laracroft21

Nap a few mins ago

[size=24]Non-LD:  Continuation of last night's dream?

Ok took a nap b/c I was feeling sick again and tired.  Started off with some dream experiments, I almost made myself have an orgasm in my "sleep" (actually just in between sleep and waking) while directing the "dream" and still being aware of being awake, although I could not move.  I woke up before I finished and was sort of paralyzed but it almost worked....

Ok on to business.  When I finally fell deep asleep I was back in my Grandma's guest room.
(Christ!  shouldn't I recognize this by now??? I feel like such a dumbass!)  I noticed that some people had come over with Nicki and Kelly, it our friend Dustin and the guy from the last dream, the 16 year old (his name is Michael). And another guy I didn't really see at first.
Wait.  Just remembered something before this.  I woke up and it was more like my room.  IRL Jason had woken me up a few minutes before telling me that Nicki is coming over and I told him to wake me when she gets here.  As I was "waking up" I was "dreaming" that I was brushing a Barbie's hair.  I was doing brushing motions in the air and Nicki laid down beside me.  I "woke up" and she said "you were dreaming about Barbies weren't you."  There were her old Barbies all over the floor and someone had cut half of the Ken's faces off.  I thought it was my boyfriend (he was Spencer in the dream again).  Nicki got mad and said they are collectors items and said "I'm not going to pay for that!"  I said "you already paid for them, so you don't have to!".  I took one of the dolls into the other room where my b/f was and there were the other people I mentioned before.  I saw Michael and ignored him since my b/f was there, and was sure he would understand b/c he knew I had one.  I talked directly to my b/f and asked why he cut up the Ken dolls.  He was standing up on something and I looked up to talk to him, and Michael hugged me while I was talking.  I half heartedly hugged him back but he wouldn't take his arm from around me, so I pushed it away and gave him a meaningful look, and he looked hurt.  Spencer said he didn't cut the Kens.  I realized my best friend from HS, Laurie, had been there earlier and she must have done it.  I went in the other room to tell Nicki this.  Suddenly Kelly and the 2 guys and Dustin were all in there, no Spencer.  I went to hug Michael who was laying on the bed and apologize, but Dustin called me over to whisper in my ear.  I went over and my eyes were drooping closed b/c I had just woken and was so tired.  He was making some motion with his hand, I thought he was slicing his hand across his throat back and forth like to say "don't do it."  I told him I couldn't see him and to tell me.  He was whispering so quiet I couldn't hear and told him to come with me into the bathroom at the other end of the house so we could talk.  We ran in there and I tried to quickly close the door before Nicki and Kelly could come in there.  They came in anyway and I knew they would be making a lot of noise and bother my Pop and Uncle in the den (right near it).
I tried to get Dustin into a back area of the bathroom (nonexistent IRL) for privacy so I could hear him and there was this whole back section with cabinets and a tub that I had never seen.  He started to say that someone his mother knows had said something to his mother, he was mumbling and talking low and I was confused and didn't understand what he was talking about.  i thought he was goign to tell me about Michael, who I still wanted when Spencer wasn't around.  He was leaning back out of a window and these weird rotating poles with rotating flaps were going by outside.  I told him he is going to get his head knocked any second but he kept it there and the flaps all barely missed him.  Then I heard the girls making a bunch of noise at the bathroom door and my Pop and uncle kicking them out.  I said to Dustin, "let's go for a drive and talk".  We left the bathroom and I said loudly "we are just looking for a little privacy to TALK is that TOO MUCH TO ASK!!!!" and slammed the door really hard, it almost hit the shower door and broke it.  I ran thru the house back to the back room and was yelling at Nicki and Kelly, but I saw these two black girls on the couch and yelled at them not realizing it wasn't them at first.  I said "sorry, not you, I'm looking for the little white girls so I can whoop their ass!"  They laughed.  I started to go into the other guest room and someone said "no!  Andy is sleeping in there!"  I said "who is Andy?" and the girl said "you know, grandma's new boarder" or something.  I said "oh I forgot, I've been coming here since I was little and I'm not used to someone else living here."  I went into the guest room where the others were and was looking for my keys and cigarettes so Dustin and I could leave.  I saw Michael and hugged him and said "I'm sorry I pushed you away earlier" and I think he said "I understand" or something.  I noticed I was wearing my Animal shirt, and it was the same shirt I was wearing last time I saw him.  i was wearing my long black skirt with it.  I don't remember how it ended.  My upstairs neighbors dropped their 3-year old from the ceiling to the floor (it sounded like) and woke me up.  I HATE MY UPSTAIRS NEIGHBORS!!!!!!!  (sorry).

Oh I forgot: at some point (I think near the end)  I asked Nicki or Dustin who the other boy was and they were like "it's John"  in a way that said, "duh!"  I asked who he was but I knew that he was a friend of Michaels that I had fooled around with a long time ago and he kept acting pissy towards me.  I guess about the Michael thing.
 ::dreaming::  dream signs: grandma's house, old friend from HS

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]Non-LD: Cool Apartment/House

I think this started at an Olive Garden where I was going to dinner with some people I didn't know.  I was the first to arrive at a table and saw a bag that looked like this huge shoulder bag I have, sitting on a chair.  I picked it up thinking it was someone elses and wanted to go thru it to see if I could find the owner.  I realized it was my bag, and had left it there ages ago!  I was surprised that no one had turned it in or stolen it.  I looked thru it and found all sorts of stuff I forgot I owned.

Another part I was touring a big house with some people, it was up for rent for four people and me and the others were vying to see who would get to move in.  I was checking out the bedrooms and making sure that you couldn't hear the downstairs noise from the upstairs bedroom.  The upstairs bedroom was large and in the middle of the floor, and a bed was in the middle of the floor that was kind of sunken down and squishy underfoot (the floor not the bed!)  I think the person/people renting the house wanted to find two couples to rent to, so you had a better chance if you were in a couple.  One of the girls on the tour was alone and she was looking forward to meeting a guy showing up later named Walt.  She had never met him but thought if he was cute he could be with her and they would be a couple.  At first he reminded me of a guy named Walt Wagner I went to HS with.  When he showed up he looked kind of like my friend Brandon.  I knew him I guess and hugged him, and told him how tan he has gotten.  i thought the girl would be jealous that I knew him.  The girl was blond.  Later these other girls were doing their hair and makeup in the house and I was exploring.  The bathroom I was using had these weird mirrors and I thought that I couldn't move in b/c the mirrors were this weird glass that made the image blurry.  But the mirror flipped over and the other side was clear, but very small.  There were several of these mirrors.  Also the back hall upstairs had these weird little attic rooms off of it.  
One of the girls cut her hair into this weird cut, like a short black or brown bob with two long strands in the front.  there was a scene with her and some other girls at a mall, saying how they looked so good that they would be able to get into this trendy club at the mall and be able to dance on the bar and get free drinks.  But they were sitting by themselves at a table in the mall, outside of the club looking sad b/c no guys were hitting on them.
Near the end of the dream, I was in an apartment with green walls, and it was supposed to be a place I was moving in to, but had to wait for it to be finished.  maintenance had put long pieces of scotch tape on the floor (I think to show where furniture was supposed to go) and I was trying to step around them.  a girl came in (who worked at the complex) and told me when I could move in, and that the painters were coming but if they didn't to call Billy.  She said somethign about the NHL and I thought, "there's a TV here so if I want to watch the game I can do it without Billy!  But I don't care about sports anyway."  She started to repeat it and said if the painters don't come....and I said "I know, call Billy."  The TV was very small and on the floor.  I wondered how long she had worked there and during different sport seasons if she said something else in her spiel instead of NHL (like football or baseball).  I think there was a very large fireplace there.  I woke up thinking how lucky I was b/c the place was huge and very nice, and how good it would look with furniture.  The apartment was called "Forest Green" and as I was waking I had a fading thought that there was a guy there named Forest Green, and that would be a cool name for a son if I had one.

----------


## laracroft21

[size=24]LD: Evil Man

I don't remember too much of this one b/c my boyfriend came to bed after I woke myself up.  I tried to tell him about the dream sleepily and by the time I woke up again I forgot most of it.

I know I was at high school

I sort of remember some bits from my last dream, but they are too weird to even explain.  There was somethign about a beach, my sister getting Christmas presents and some weird light fixtures that hung over a bed and moved in and out (real cool looking but hard to describe).  Also I was in some store where they had taken ugly visors and hats that said things like "Myrtle Beach" and stuff, and turned them into other hats but you could see the original hats if you looked inside.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: high school, grandma's, beach

----------


## laracroft21

Last Night

[size=24]Non-LD:  Milk and Mean Teacher and Mean Shopkeeper!

I was at some bar or club and there was a DJ contest going on.  I wasn't interested at first but I started watching this one DJ, he had a really cool light show and he was mesmerizing!  I thought, he will definitely win.  I was looking around the club and could not belelive there were people not paying attention to this!  Then some other guys had a go and they SUCKED.  My friend Marquis went and he was no good but he laughed it off, like he knew he wouldn't win anyway.  Then this girl from HS and when I got out the door I realized I didn't have money for the vending machine.  I went and grabbed my purse, and ran with more difficulty out the door.  The teacher came to shut the door and saw me running off down the hall, she called out to me, where was I going?  I said "I still have 10 mins class does not begin until 2:20."  but as I checked my watch, I only had 2 mins.  She said "class begins at 2!"  I thought she was mistaken and asked her if I could please get some milk, and it would only take 2 mins.  She said okay and I ran down to this little shop.  I was looking for milk and found only "mango milk" which I thought looked good, but then saw pictures of shrimp on the carton and decided to go with regular.  I started to ask the shop keeper where milk is, and then noticed it behind the counter.  I went to buy it and suddenly a girl was with me (Jaime maybe?) I had to fill out some form that looks like a credit card slip that you make a carbon copy of a card onto and fill out.  I kept writing my address too messy and in the wrong places (I had to write it in 3 spots!) and the man behind the counter said "I  can't read that!"  I said "you'll have to I'm going to be late for class!"  Then I couldn't make the address look legible so I scratched it out, really irritated, and rewrote it in another spot.  He started to tell me I couldn't write it there and I gave him a dirty look and left it.  I woke up about then and got some milk right away!

Today (nap)

[size=24]Non-LD:  Back at Ritz

Short dream, I was working at Ritz Camera at the mall again (photo lab).  Like my words were all garbled and she wasn't really listening.  Then she looked at me and said, "oh Hi Selena!"  like she hadn't noticed it was me.  I said ''Hi, I was so busy I didn't see you." but I didn't recognize her, I thought she must have worked there last time I was there but didn't remember her.  I found a video camera that had come back from the repair shop and put it on a shelf even though I wasn't sure where it went.  I was trying to ask her where it went but on the same shelf was a mini Pac Man video game and instead I said, "where do we keep the pac man game?"  Then I asked about the video camera.  She looked back on a high shelf in the middle of the room where my purse was (I had realized I still had it on my shoulder when I was trying to sort the film and put it down there).  She asked "what idiot left their purse THERE?" and then shook her head and said "dobermans."  (I thought that must be a word she uses for idiots).  I picked it up and said "where shall I put it then?"   She pointed to a shelf with everyone else's purses but didn't look embarassed that she had been talking about me.  Then a guy that worked in the front of the store came back and said, "do any of you girls know about DC (something)'s?", referring to a big old camera that a customer had.  The employee walked away and the man stood at some window to the back room and just started opening his camera, expecting one of us to fix it even though (there were 3 of us girls back there now) all of us were looking at him stupidly.  The girl training me went over and started to look at it curiosly, then said "nevermind I don't know anything about it."  The man just stood there staring at all of us like he couldn't beleieve we didn't know how to fix it.  Right before I woke, I remember seeing Amy, the old photo lab manager from my old store and I hugged her and she said she is district manager now.

The dream before this one was very fuzzy but my mom and I had gone shopping and I got my hair cut really short, on a pull out sofa watching TV.  Jason showed up later and I was wondering why he didn't notice my haircut, I was trying to remember when he had showed up and was confused about what day it was.  There was also a point where I was confused about what bed I was sleeping in with Jason and sort of opened one eye and saw a strange room, then I opened the other and saw my room (I guess i really woke up then?)  I don't know.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: classroom, old HS friend, old photo lab job, my hair changing style, my old house, hard to run and talk

----------


## irishcream

That's interesting, what you were saying about it being hard to run...when you were trying to run, you were late, right?
I've heard it said that when you find yourself being chased by a bunch of baddies, or late for something, your mind slows down time.
so actually, you're not running slowly, time has speeded up.
What you were saying about finding it hard to speak...is there some area in your life in which you find it hard to communicate?
Sometimes, things that are going on in our waking life that we try to bury and forget, come out in our dreams at night, to make us pay attention!

----------


## laracroft21

> _Originally posted by irishcream_
> *That's interesting, what you were saying about it being hard to run...when you were trying to run, you were late, right?
> I've heard it said that when you find yourself being chased by a bunch of baddies, or late for something, your mind slows down time.
> so actually, you're not running slowly, time has speeded up.
> What you were saying about finding it hard to speak...is there some area in your life in which you find it hard to communicate?
> Sometimes, things that are going on in our waking life that we try to bury and forget, come out in our dreams at night, to make us pay attention!*



That's interesting about your mind slowing down time....I was in a hurry and that's usually when it's hard to run.  I don't know about the speaking thing though....not really sure how it relates to my life.

[size=24]Semi-LD:  Trucks Trying to Kill Me

This afternoon I took a nap after a very sunburned and beer filled day at the pool.  A lot of the parts of the dream I know had to do with stuff that happened in the morning before the nap. I marked those in red.  It's hard to remember but I was in some big room, like a warehouse, and I saw a truck with a very short trailer (like 4 feet long and regular width).  A school bus started coming out of the back and I thought it must be some kind of trick because no way could it really fit in there.  then more big construction type trucks started coming out and at some point I realized it was a dream.  I knew the trucks were lining up to kill me, one was suspended in the air above me and kept turning every which way to face me when I tried to run.  I decided to test my lucidity and said, "fans off!" and these big industrial fans stopped.  Then I said "more clarity" but I dont' think it worked

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: bathroom

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD:  Another Big House Dream (last night)

Another dream in a huge mansion with many roomsthat were staying the night.  Julia Roberts was there and Lindsey Lohane and they were all wearing really weird pajamas that looked like costumes for a theme party.  The person eventually found me behind the bed and I woke up.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: mansion, celebrities

nap today:

[size=24]Semi-LDs:  Killer in a Dark Bathroom and False Awakening With My Mom

Gar!  So frustrating.  I took a nap (big surprise) tonight and became lucid at the end of each.  My dumbass decided to wake up (on purpose) rather than enjoy my lucidity!

First off I was driving from my parents back to my own place and I felt really drowsy driving.  Not just drowsy but almost like it was surreal.  I thought I shouldn't be driving in that state.  The road in front of my looked like a giant disc sitting up on its side vertically, so I was looking at the round side straight on and I thought I should hurry home before I wreck.

Ok so first I was living in the dorm 

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: dorms, elevators (though not in one), bathrooms, stupid short lucidity (becoming common to me!)

----------


## irishcream

I wish i could rememebr dreams in that much detail...and i like your FA about your mum...that happened to me once...in a dream, i went to bed, to go to sleep.  I'd been asleep about an hour in this dream, and the phone rang.  It was mum, from America, to see if i was okay!
it was probably one of the most vivid dreams i've ever had!
And i love that bit about your dreamsign...i had the exact same thing...where i had a biscuit tin that said 'Open To Lucidity' stamped on the bottom.
Meaning, 'open it, and you will become lucid!'
I was very cross about that...

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD:  More Weird Bathroom Shit, O.J. Simpson on a Test, and Howard Stern Fetching Sunglasses for Tits

Another bathroom going by.  I told someone that we were in the same trailer next to some building that we had been in before.  I wanted to moon the train but I don't think I did, or don't remember doing it.  I did say something about mooning it though.  I peed and someone was telling me to hurry because the group had to go somewhere.  I felt like I could not stop peeing.

I was in some classroomand I figured he must have been in the movie and I didn't see him, but I knew who he was so I wrote something like "football player and murderer."  I felt I had done very well on the exam.

I was in a pool .  She was embarassed at first and then told Howard she wanted him to lick it.  That's about where it ended.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: bathroom, train, classroom, unprepared for test, celebrities, pool, sexual stuff with no actual sex.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

You have an excellent creative imagination with your titles   ::lol::  

I wish my dream recall was this vivid, your level of detail and awareness is excellent. I always dream about using toilet almost every night, its that trigger with the double edged sword; you want to go pee but dont want to find yourself waking up and doing the same thing. Using the toilet sometimes makes me realise I am dreaming, but because I dont do Reality Checks while using the toilet in waking life it doesnt happen very often, I just usually wake up and use the toilet.

----------


## irishcream

this is gonna sound silly...but...maybe you _should_ do an RC when you take a pee...just a thought.
then you might recognise it in a dream, i don't know...

----------


## irishcream

this is gonna sound silly...but...maybe you _should_ do an RC when you take a pee...just a thought.
then you might recognise it in a dream, i don't know...

----------


## laracroft21

> _Originally posted by irishcream_
> *this is gonna sound silly...but...maybe you should do an RC when you take a pee...just a thought.
> then you might recognise it in a dream, i don't know...*



That's a good point, I think I will, especially when using public restrooms.  Only once have I realized I was dreaming during a bathroom dream.  Thanks for the advice.  Mattthew says he has the bathroom dreams too.  I started drinking a lot of water before bed and they have become a lot more frequent since then  :smiley:   But I still had them before that.....bathrooms and Grandma's house are my biggest dream signs but I can't do RC's there since my Grandma lives 12 hours away and I rarely go there anymore.

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD:  Sometimes Robbers are Nice Enough to Leave Warning Notes First.....

(IRL):  Last night when Jason was at work I had a very unnatural paranoia about someone breaking into my apartment.  (We live in a slightly unsafe neighborhood.  I don't want to say it's the ghetto, the apartments are rather nice on the inside but some unsavory characters live around).  I kept checking the door locks and kept a pocket knife on me at all times.

So in my dream, I was in a strange house that was supposed to be mine (sort of looked like my old bedroom at my parent's in NCand was so pissed!  (dream sign because every time I call 911 in a dream, if I even manage to dial the numbers correctly, either they don't answer,  it's busy, I'm on hold, or the person doesn't care about my situation, or they hang up before I'm done talking).
Finally a woman picked up and I yelled "someone is robbing me trace the call!"  then thought maybe they couldn't since it was a cell and yelled my address (I actually said my real address, apartment number, zip code and all, and not something made up in a dream, which is odd for me).  The baddies were coming at me and I was in a hall at this point,  and my phone ringing woke me up.  I had just downloaded a new ringtone so I didn't recognize it as my phone at first, and thought it was something in the dream right before I woke.  (  ::-P:   Fun Fact: the ringtone was "Where is My Mind" by the PIxies....what a coincidence!)  I had a feeling as I was waking that had I stayed asleep I may have become lucid....I can't explain why.   I'm sure I had earlier dreams if I remember I will post.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: old house/room, worried about my painkillers, cell phone, dialing 911, having trouble dialing 911

----------


## mattthew

That RC'ing in every public bathroom is a great idea.  Maybe even take it further - instead of just a quick, dreaming yes/no, really look around for anything unusual and make doubly sure if you're dreaming or not.  And if you're not dreaming, say to yourself, "The next time I'm in a public bathroom I will become lucid."

Another thought after reading the last few entries:  it seems like you become lucid naturally in scary dreams/nightmares.  I'm not sure how you can take advantage of that though...

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Non-LD:  Can\'t remember much and a really PISSY RC THAT DIDN\'T WORK</span>   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:  

Well, it\'s very strange about the Rc in the bathroom thing.....I don\'t really remember much of last nights\' dreams except one part....one part that REALLY PISSED ME OFF!!!! I was in a bathroom.  GODDAMMIT!!!!!!

I just remembered something else, like I usually do once I start typing.  I was in an apartment and I had a room and my sister had a room too.  I think my room was a lot bigger, and my Mom commented that it was much cleaner than Nicki\'s, and I knew it was because I never went in there. It was dusty because I never used it (when Mom said "clean" she meant in order and no clothes lying about or anything) and I think there were a lot of blankets on the bed.  There was something to do with furniture, moving it around I think.  I feel there is more but I can\'t remember now.  I\'ll come back if I do.  Well I\'m off to watch Team America World Police.

 ::dreaming::  <span style="color:blue">dream signs: bathroom, thinking it may be a dream but not being lucid

----------


## mattthew

This used to happen to me all the time too!  Not specifically in a bathroom, but I would do an RC in a dream and determine I was awake even though it was OBVIOUS that it was a dream.   Lately, I never even think to RC in the dream even though I've been doing IWL pretty frequently.  Oh well - keep at it!

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Ok before I post my dream I need to ask you guys a question about sleep cycles (specifically Mystical....I know you know a lot about it and I don't).   I know it takes a few cycles to get into REM and have the really wacky dreams, like a few hours maybe, and I know if you wake up and go back to sleep you enter the same cycle you had been in.  How about waking up for a lot of hours, like waking in the morning and then taking an afternoon nap?  Because it seems to me, when I take like an hour nap i immediately dream and my nap dreams are usually wackier than my night dreams (and easier to recall).  Any insight on this?

That being said, I don't really remember last nights' dreams.  I woke up at 12:30 p.m. (early for me....yes I'm a lazy unemployed slob).  I read for a while and was tired and went back to sleep around....2. or 2:30.  As I fell asleep I kept repeating "lucid dream, lucid dream, " and other things.  Well I wasn't lucid, but I had a very odd experience again like I've been having lately.  

[size=24]Non-LD:  Pretending to Sleepwalk in a Strange House, My Mom Catching my "Lucid" Flying Attempt
Again I was living in a huge house with many rooms you could get lost in, only it seemed I was staying there, like it was a vacation house where my whole family was staying (sometimes my Mom's side of the family would rent a beach cottage for our annual Myrtle Beach trip, nothing big as in my dreams tho!)

I was sleeping in my room and at first was lying there, thinking about a guy I used to know named Andrew.  I looked up on the wall beside my bed and saw a black and white picture framed of him.  Then I guess I had a false awakening.  I walked through the house feeling very tired and disoriented, and didn't know where any of the rooms were and who's they were.  I saw my Mom and decided to act like I was sleep walking to fuck with her.  Now the odd thing is, when my eyes were closed I could still see thru them perfectly.  I felt like I wasn't really seeing what was there, but what I remembered or thought to be there.   hard feeling to explain.  I walked by my mom and did some weird stuff so she would know I was sleepwalking.  Kind of bumped into things and muttered gibberish.  I kind of held my arms out like a sonnambulist would (at least like they do on TV!)  She was looking at me interestedly but didn't try to wake me like I thought she would, just watched me.  I walked down some stairs that ended with a ledge, with about a 8 foot drop down to the kitchen.  I stood on the edge and said something like "I'm lucid, so I'm going to fly now!"  I thought my mom would surely wake me then so I wouldn't injure myself.  Instead she stood down there and spread her arms as if to catch me.  So feeling safe, I said "I'm flying!" and leapt off into her arms.  I even felt like I sort of floated down.  Mom caught me easily and put some sort of gray thing on me that looked like a back brace, that velcroed around my midsection.  She said it would keep me safe while I sleepwalked.  
I "sleepwalked" into a bedroom and wasn't sure who's it was.  There were two beds and I thought one might have been the one I was sleeping in, then I saw a lump in the other bed (it was pretty dark in the room) and thought it was my cousin or aunt, also napping.  I left and went into another room.  There were also two beds, one regular and one that was made of wrought iron with just a blanket covering the iron.  It was triangular with the foot of the bed in the point and the top line as the head (it was a long triangle like an arrowhead).  Except for the shape it was about twin sized.  I laid down on it (my Mom had followed me in).  I was hoping she would "wake" me since the bed was so uncomfortable and obviously for decoration.  I realized my Grandma was sleeping in the other bed.  My mom sat on the bed next to me, near my head where I could "see" her face thru my closed eyes, and she told my Grandma I was asleep and sleepwalking.  My closed eyes were turned towards my Grandma's lump on the bed and I turned them to my mom's eyes.  I knew they were closed but they were looking right at her.  I thought she would attribute the eyeball movement to REM, but she looked at me and said, "can you see me?"  I remember the horrified look on her face. I thought, "she's onto me!"  I really woke then and it was hard to wake up, I felt very drowsy and had trouble opening my eyes.  I saw the picture on the wall next to my real bed (a black and white drawing....not of Andrew).  I was napping in the guest bedroom rather than my real bed and was confused as to where I was.  I realized I was in my own apartment which confused me at first because I thought I was supposed to be in NC with my family.  Then I tried to remember what my apartment looked like, the layout and all, and couldn't remember!  It took a few mintues to wake up fully and actually realize where I was and what the rooms were.  I had to look at each door (3 in the room) and say, "ok that's the closet, that's the bathroom, that's the door out to the hall....." took me a minute to remember what the hall looked like and what was beyond it.  I thought it was about 10:00 p.m. and the clock said only 3 p.m.....I'd been asleep about a 1/2 hour to an hour.  Very strange.  When I fully woke I also remembered very vaguely that there had been another dream snipit that involved a sexual act of some kind....I don't know though.

Ok just remembered it....not really sexual, before seeing the pic of Andrew there was a little part where i saw Andrew from far away and was making "come hither" motions with my finger.  He came towards me and I was going to throw him on the bed and do fun things.....but alas I guess the dream changed.....dammit I never get laid in my dreams!!!!!

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: huge strange house with family there, talking or thinking about being lucid but not actually doing it, sexual stuff without actually doing it

I NEED TO CHANGE NOT ACTUALLY DOING IT TO DOING IT!!!! BOTH LUCIDITY AND SEX!!!!  ARRRRGGGGHHH!!!!!!

----------


## Mystical_Journey

Hey laracroft21

I dont really know much about sleeping cycles except what Ive read in books, this graph is cool, helps you to appreciate REM cycles more. Basically the longer you sleep the better   ::D: 



I think TygrHawk would be a good person to answer this question he seems to know alot about dreams during short periods of sleep. All I know is afternoon naps are good for dream recall and lucidity because the mind is more active due to the lightness of sleep and your body doesnt need to rest as much.

Sounds like you had some cool experiences in your dreams.

----------


## laracroft21

Thanks for the cool chart and the information Mystical!  Maybe I will PM Tygerhawk. 
~Selena

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD:  Making Friends with Madonna and Putting a Cute Guy's Baby Chick in the Dryer

I was in an audience of a show, right next to the stagewas on the stage but not performing yet, just getting ready or doing some stuff, I don't know but the audience was still there watching.  And it was cool Madonna from like the "Vogue" era not crappy Madonna from the current times.  
So anyway, somehow I was sitting on this box, facing the audience, and Madonna was sitting right next to me on my right.  Neither one of us was saying or doing anything and I thought, "I have to say something.  But this is MADONNA.  What do I say?"  so I was all nervous and I said something like "so, how far along on your tour are you?" and she started telling me all this stuff about the tour, how long they've been on it, where they've been, where they're going, blah blah blah.  The whole time I was looking at her and nodding and trying to listen but all I could think about was "THIS IS MADONNA I'M TALKING TO" (I was a huge fan growing up but don't really like her now.  She was one of my childhood idols okay).  She was talking and all I could do was get nervous while I looked at her and I started shaking.  Then I started shaking so much the box was vibrating and so was my whole body and I thought "she's gonna notice this."  Then she stopped talking and I should have asked another question or responded intelligently to what she said but all I could say was, "this box is shaking."  I felt really dumb and everyone in the audience was watching.  
The next few parts get blurry but Madonna is signing CD's on the stage to give to fans later, and one of her crew members and one of the girls that may have been my friend was helping her.  They were just writing big "M"'s in fancy script on the CD covers with markers.  I wanted to help but they didn't let me or said they had enough or something.  I thought it sucked that she didn't sign each one herself but figured it must be because she's so busy.  
Somehow she was my friend and we had been talking, and she gave me her cell phone number.  she told me how I wasn't supposed to give it to anyone else, but to call her later to meet at some ice cream place or something. (it reminded me of a dream I had once, dunno if it's in here, about George Carlin giving me his cell number.....)
I remember watching her perform from the back of the stage and thinking how lucky I was.
Blurry next part.....bunch of us in the place we were supposed to meet Madonna, a crowd was surrounding her arm in arm packed close so no one could see who it was and mob her, and they got me to help them.  I was kinda pissed about that b/c I did want ppl to see her and know I was friends with Madonna.  I felt very special.

This dream sort of fades into the next one in a weird way.  Madonna has these boys that are either her sons or friends and the tabloids are romantically linking me (Madonna's mysterious new gal pal!) with one of them, who was ugly and I'd never even talked to!  Then me and the boys and some others (I don't think the Material Girl was there) were in some house that sort of reminded me of my Grandma's den  the first one and I was like "oh it's so cute!" and cuddling it.  I asked what did happen to the other one and they said they found it dead in the dryer.  They didn't seem to blame me anymore but I started imagining what horrible thing could the poor chick have gone through, and how it looked when they found it and felt very bad and horrified.  
I really do think something was about to happen but Jason elbowed me and woke me so I don't remember what, it faded as I woke.



 ::dreaming::  dream signs: stage, celebrity, grandma's den, parent's old house

----------


## laracroft21

*OK My boyfriend Jason has his own DJ with like 2 dreams from about 6 months ago.  He has cool dreams but never wants to bother with putting them down like I tell him to.  but he had a really cool dream night before last that I think you would like, Mystical (I think I told you he's a huge zombie movie fan and has zombie dreams a lot) so I am letting him put it in my journal so's you all can read it:

[size=24]Jason's Dream

Ok so I'm only going to give the basics of the dream except for the really cool/weird part.

So I'm in my parents' house and there are neighborhood kids and people all over the place.  Some in the house, some outside, it was like a block party or something.  Well at some point we start hearing about or someone sees a zombie in the immediate area.

We all decide that everyone should follow my direction because I know the most about zombies.  You know, "The Zombie Survival Guide" (Max Brooks) and all the horror flicks I've seen.  So I grab my parents and my sister (Selena wasn't there) and we decide to take my car.  It's the newest and most reliable, and also has a sunroof incase we get surrounded and have to escape upwards.  I know that 4-wheeled vehicles are ver bad in a situation like this but we have to get away from this sea of people/zombies fast and have to try to pick up one friend of mine.

So we travel to the part of town where my friend is and pick him up, speeding through groups of zombies the whole time.  I am in the passenger seat.  We somehow end up at a dead end (no pun intended) and there are zombies closing in behind us, but we have to reverse to get out of there.  Well some kind of fast moving hyper-zombie grabs onto the rear passenger door and refuses to let go, thrashing at my friend sitting behind me.  For some reason we had the windows partially open.  Don't ask.  My friend panics and I reach back to try to close the windows and the zombie scratches or bites my finger.  My friend tries to pry the zombie off of me and gets injured himself.  So the both of us are freaking out and know that we will become zombies in a short period of time.

The dream kind of fades out and we end up at some kind of human encampment/fortress and my friend and I start feeling woozy and tired and know it's going to happen soon.  Somebody dressed like a cop hands us each some kind of rifle and guides us to an area of the fort where there are other people who look like they were injured, each with a gun.  I have an emotional moment with my parents because I am about to go kill myself and then settle down with the gun.  I put the barrel in my mouth and close my eyes and start thinking about how this is "it," and wonder what it will be like.  I only know I don't want to be a zombie.

So I pull the trigger.  I feel a sharp, very concentrated pain in the back-left of my skull and get very cold, twitch uncontrollably and then stop, and the pain is gone, but I am still aware.  I see forms against a black background.  The forms are indistinguisable but in all shades like a rainbow.  Somewhere in there I think to myself "I want to know what happens next," and I try my hardest to make sure I remember the zombies and shooting myself.  The colors flash it increasing speed and my eyes open once again, the memory of killing myself only partially there, and I awaken as a child (not a baby/infant, just a kid) in a new world.  I knew once I re-awakened I wasn't supposed to remember my "past-Life" but did anyway, though in the dream it felt like I was trying not to remember it.  It is hard to explain.  Soon after that I woke up.

Freaking crazy.

~Jason*

----------


## Mystical_Journey

::D:   ::D:   ::D:  

That sounds like a really interesting dream - esp towards the end when you describe the 'past life' progression.

Its cool that someone else dreams about zombies, your experience sounds groovy! The parts when you described the Zombies trying to get you were great (lol)   :tongue2:  

I often have dreams when Zombies start to chase me through the streets, i would love to know the feeling of becoming a zombie, sort of like how you described, the moral question "do you kill yourself before you become one'? 'how do you react if a family member becomes a zombie'. I enjoy the sensation of trying to escape from them, the fear and joy of escaping, thinking about things i could do etc. The fortress idea would be an excellent idea, try and block yourself within its safety (sort of like Day of the Dead).

I dont know why but your dream remindeds me of Shaun of the Dead......

I havent read the *"The Zombie Survival Guide"* yet, Ive seen it around in bookshops and always wanted to buy it.

Hope you have more George Romero Zombie inspired Dreams  :wink2: 

Thanks for posting the dream, it was an excellent read   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## laracroft21

*(sort of first try)</span>

Ok so this has been the best 2 days for me, yesterday I saw Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, Today I got the new Harry Potter book, and today I did my first WILD on the (kinda) first try and best/longest LD yet! I know it\'s long but please bear with me and read b/c I am so happy about it!

I went to sleep around 4:30 a.m. this morning and woke up at 8 a.m. when my b/f got off work.  I wanted to stay up to wait for the mailman (God forbid I miss him and my Harry Potter book get taken to the post office for me to pick up MONDAY!  Shudder at the thought!).  He came at 11:30 and of course I read HP till about a little after one on the couch, and I started to get sleepy.  I decided to put the book aside only since my eyes were closing and nap a little while.  I didn\'t mean to try WILD but I started having the somewhat now familiar hypnogogic imagery and sounds (it\'s happened a few times but usually goes into a regular dream).  I started to go with it and was flying a little bit, I saw rocket ships flying around me but I seemed to be flying on my own, towards the moon.  I had originally tried (and succeeded in) picturing myself on the ocean, but somehow the picture switched to the moon and I figured, the full moon is my symbol, I\'ll go for it.  I was lucid I guess, but not really dreaming at this point (still just imagery and I felt myself lying on the couch).  The moon approached and started to look like Earth, then a huge bump from the fuckers upstairs made everything go white and fade as I sat up cursing the fuckers.  More bumping ensued so I decided to read a little about WILD on here and try again in the bedroom.  I read Seeker\'s tutorial and went to lay down.  I was only there a few minutes and nothing happened b/c Jason kept moving beside me.  I sat up cursing Jason.  The fuckers were still bumping around so I went into the guest room, pretty awake now, to read some more HP.  I figured I may get sleepy and try WILD again so I put a sign on the door for when Jason woke up ("Caution: LD experiment underway, do not disturb")   I read about 1 1/2 hours and finally decided to try since the fuckers had stopped bumping above that room (they constantly run foot races around the whole apartment, 24 hours a day, dropping furniture and their 3-year old randomly on the floor as they go.  That\'s my assumption at least).  

Of course as soon as I lay down, the bumping started again (a little, probably the little bastard romping).  I cursed the little bastard but put pillows over my head and a blanket over my eyes and determined myself to try.  I kept getting the images, and odd words and thoughts kept popping into my head, every so often interrupted by various itching body parts and Jason making noise in the kitchen.  And the fuckers.  Finally I started to feel what I guess is a vibration for half a second and it startled me into coming out of it.  It took a long time and I won\'t bore you but finally I like flew through a tunnel of white light and got to a point where I could feel my body on the bed, but realized I could move my dream body without moving my real body.    (Ok if no one has done this it\'s hard to explain.   You should have heard me trying to tell Jason right after I woke up )  I laid there a little while because I kept hearing this scritching noise, very annoying, coming from somewhere behind my head to the left (in my left ear.)  I kept wanting to check on it (being in a dreamish state I kind of thought it may be a rat gnawing at the carpet) but decided not to "break the spell" so to speak by moving, and ignore it.  I got more images I can\'t remember that changed a lot, but the scritching kept going intermittently.  I decided to check if it was indeed in my head by seeing if I could make it go with a song (don\'t remember what song, something stupid).  It started going to the beat so I decided it was part of the auditory hallucinations and ignored it.  I finally decided I could S L O W LY try to get out of bed with my dream body.  Now this is much harder than I thought it would be.  It was very hard to keep an image of my room in view after I opened my dream eyes, and much harder to move.  I felt I weighed about 500 pounds and didn\'t want to accidentally move my paralyzed real body and come out of the trance.  I finally got up but my vision kept zooming down to a pinpoint, like a little porthole (this happened to me one other time for a few seconds....that\'s why I saw it\'s "sort of" my first try b/c before I didn\'t know about WILD and didn\'t know what I was doing but I guess I did......)  Anyway I went  into the living room and my vision was still blurry.  I saw Jason\'s form in the kitchen and went to hug him and he kind of laughed.  I worried for a moment that it wasn\'t him (some weird dream worry....I was lucid).  So I told him to stand by this wall and I went into a bathroom and screamed "more clarity!  more clarity"  and it didn\'t work so I turned on the light and I could see perfectly   I went into the living room/kitchen and realized it looked nothing like our apartment, but like a really big house with a vaulted ceiling and all wood like a cabin in the mountains.  I told Jason I was dreaming and he didn\'t seem to care (I think he was making coffee, what he was probably doing IRL during the LD).  I turned on the lamp we have and instead of light coming out, it was little purple neon butterflies.  I laughed and felt so overjoyed I can\'t explain it.  So proud of myself!  Jason seemed unimpressed by the light so I said "good thing this dream house has vaulted ceilings so I can prove I\'m Lucid!" and flew up to the top, did a cute little flip and back down.  I had a hard time with the mid air backflip, I couldn\'t get all the way around like when I backflip in a pool drunk and almost lost visual again.  Jason STILL didn\'t care so I went into another bathroom and noticed it was all wood and had a huge panel window that opened right up, perfect for flying out of!  (it\'s what I was looking for, vaulted ceilings not good enough!)  I said out loud (loudly so Jason could hear)  "this dream bathroom is awesome, we should get one like this when we buy a house!"  I was laughing the whole freaking dream I swear.  I opened the window, and this was the clearest part of the dream.  Probably more clear than I\'ve ever had (i did say more clarity in here too and it worked).  It was me opening these 3 latches on the window, I felt so perfect at that moment, so amazed at how well I could see the window, so amazed I was having a WILD, and so amazed that I could do whatever I wanted!  The dream sort of slipped beyond my control once I opened that stupid window though, even though I was still lucid.  I opened it and sort of slithered out like a snake, thinking "I could never do this IRL with my back problems" and halfway hanging out the window I saw a girl holding a sign (like a beggar "will work for food" sign) right below me.  I decided I would have sex with her since I never get sex dreams and started to say something like, "I\'m dreaming, I\'m gonna show you by flying out the window, then we will fuck."  but she started talking about her sign (which said something like "Are YOU poverty-stricken?") and telling me she was selling guns.  I said "selling or buying"?  and she said "both" and "I\'ll buy one from you and you can buy one from me."  I thought, this chick is bumming out my LD.  I said "well, that would make things the same as they are now, and since I don\'t have a gun, we won\'t do anything and things will still be the same.  Ok now let\'s fuck!"  I threw her on the grass with her legs over her head in "the position" and she said something like, "oh honey I love it when we role play like we don\'t know each other!"  I guessed she was supposed to be my gf in the dream (like I said, I didn\'t have control and it ws more like a regular dream now, although I still knew I was dreaming).  

 Gross Sexual Part Ahead: Sensitive folks beware! 

<span style="color:green">I started going down on her and noticed she has this gross white stuff like jizz all over her, and she said "yeah lick it up baby.  taste me."  I didn\'t want to and I said in my head, make it taste like whipped cream.  Then I tasted it and it did not taste like whipped cream.  It tasted like whipped ASS.  So I decided to wake myself up by moving my real arms, which I could still feel in the bed.

Then I ran around the apartment screaming "I did a WILD!  I did a WILD!" like a fool until Jason asked what that was, I told him and again he was unimpressed b/c he had done it before too, only didn't know what it was called.  Without trying.  Fucker.

                                                                THE END

P.S.  In case none of you have done WILD...word of warning...it is NOT like a nap....I was more tired than I was to begin with and had a bitch of a headache from staring at my "3rd eye" during the hypno process.*

----------


## laracroft21

*[size=24]Non-LD:  Jason and I dreamed about the same thing!

I had this dream about riding the new roller coaster , Christian, was involved somehow in this part.  The ride got held up and the reason (when I finally went down the hill, on a waterslide mat) was that the ride ended inside of a Burger King and these black women were causing a commotion by yelling about them not having a certain type of value meal they wanted.  They were yelling nonsensical words and all the guests and employees were busy watching.  The ride and the sensations I had were really strange, I can't explain it.  And it was really long, and seemed like I rode it more than once.  In one part I was "waiting" to go down a drop and someone was counting "3....2....1" and someone had to jump on and go down, I was waiting for my Mom or Dad to go and they didn't so I did.  It was like sliding down a rail.

Now this is a ride that my BF Jason has wanted to ride since it opened and we've talked about it, but not recently.  So that's why it was strange when I woke up and said, "I just dreamed I rode Sheikra and liked it!" and Jason said "Oh shit, I dreamed about that ride  too!" only his was a nightmare.

This is the second odd coincidence I've had today, as my sister came over and I asked her if she remembered this silly song my Mom used to sing to us as kids, because for some reason I had it stuck in my head for two days.  She told me she was just singing it the other day too!  Very weird b/c it's not a song you hear and there was no reason for us both to suddenly be singing it on the same day.  But I guess all this is normal.....in the Twilight Zone.

 dream signs: roller coaster (and me liking to ride it), theme park, RC stopping in a haunted house area, high school friend

Some pics of Sheikra:*

----------


## mattthew

Hey Selena,  haven't gotten to log in for many days do to my computer being toast.  Congratulations on your WILD!  You even got to have sex (sort of), so that's two dream birds with one stone.  Interesting that you dreamed about a bathroom as usual for your dreams, but it wasn't gross this time.  The purple butterflies part was really cool - plus that feeling of joy that comes with a LUCID is so cool.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

[quote]_Originally posted by laracroft21_
[b]"CONGRATULATIONS"

That sounds like one of the best descriptions of a WILD ive ever read.

The idea of your dream body and waking body having that connection is cool, i havent had that feeling of double consciousness before.

----------


## laracroft21

> The idea of your dream body and waking body having that connection is cool, i havent had that feeling of double consciousness before. [/b]



It was really odd, I never thought I could feel anything like that.  Wonder if anyone else has done that?  I told my sister about it and she has been trying to have a WILD....but she does not know anything about LDing (she has no computer so she can't check out the site).  I couldn't properly explain it to her.....like how I did it.  It was just so weird.

I know I haven't posted dreams lately, I have had some but they are so weird and disjointed I didn't bother trying to explain them.  Plus, I've been in a lot of pain lately and been really lazy.  But I promise I will try to start putting them in again.  Thanks for the congrats, Mystical and Mattthew!

----------


## Mystical_Journey

> _Originally posted by laracroft21_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The idea of your dream body and waking body having that connection is cool, i havent had that feeling of double consciousness before.
> 			
> ...



Your sister could always check out *"Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming"* by Stephen LaBerge if she doesnt have access to the internet, its a really cool book that talks in-depth about techniques for WILD's etc (sure they would have it in a Library somewhere).

I would still love to gain that level of relaxation before sleep when i can enter the dream on the edge of sleep and still feel 'connected' to my waking body, knowing that i'm asleep but dreaming.

It doesnt matter if your not posting your dreams as much, I think its good to have a break from writing in your journal every few weeks. its still really cool reading the ones you do post though.

----------


## laracroft21

Thanks, I'll let her know about the book.  I'm sure she doesn't have the extra cash to buy it, but hopefully they will have it in our library.

----------


## irishcream

[quote]






> I would still love to gain that level of relaxation before sleep when i can enter the dream on the edge of sleep and still feel 'connected' to my waking body, knowing that i'm asleep but dreaming.



hey, this sounds like my sleep paralysis tutorial...this is what i go for, when i get really, really relaxed...wish i could do it more often...






> It doesnt matter if your not posting your dreams as much, I think its good to have a break from writing in your journal every few weeks. its still really cool reading the ones you do post though.



Just have to mind you don't get out of the habit, i'm sure, if your recall is a bit 'wonky' then leaving your journal alone may exacerbate the situation...

----------


## laracroft21

I was all prepared to make sure and journal my dreams today....at least everything I could recall.  But wouldn't you know it....I can't remember a damn thing!

 :Mad:  GRRRRRR  :Mad:

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Ok I can't remember from last nite since I only slept about 3 hours.  But I took a 2hour nap (woke up just now) and had some.

[size=24]LD:  Something about Grandma's and
Non-LD:  going thru old stuff in my garage

1st one was lucid and DAMMIT I can't really remember it.  I knew I should have made notes when I woke up (there was even a pad and pen on my nightstand....which I obviously forgot about....shit).  I vaguely tried to do a WILD as I was drifting off but decided I was too tired and needed the nap so I gave up.  But I had that weird out-of-body getting the dream body out of bed experience, and a weird experience where I was struggling to open my "dream eyes" and felt my real eyes open a crack (don't know if real or dreamed.  Does that make sense?)  When I got out of bed, I got out the other side where there is just a wall IRL and was in my .   I hope I'll recall it later.  Pooh.

2nd one don't remember the whole thing but I ended up in the Garage of my parent's old house in NC (the one I lived in from age 10 to when I moved out in college).  There were a bunch of kids with me and we knew that my parents had moved out, and we could take anything we found in there that was left.  Me and these young boys found some pool floats and beach balls and I was like, "cool we can take these to the beach later."  I found two innertubes that were punctured but finally found a huge one, it was like one of the little kiddie ones with a ducks head or something only really big.  It was blown up and I grabbed it.  One of the boys was saying he wanted it and I said we can put all the beach stuff in a pile in the driveway to take.  I started finding cards that my ex boyfriend randy had made me (Randy lives in FL, not NC IRL).   This girl (reminded me of my ex boyfriend Will's little neice who is like 12) found a "pre-yearbook" of mine (it was a paperback book that my school put out halfway thru the year, like a yearbook but shorter...we didn't have them IRL tho)  She was hosing down the garage and squirting the book and I said "wait, let me look at that!"  I didn't want her to feel bad for getting it wet, I just wanted to show her.  She started looking thru it for pics of me.  She found the index which said there was a pic of me on some page number, she went to the page number and there was a photo of a bunch of people around a picnic table.  I told her that's in the school courtyard.  Then I looked closer and said, "no wait that was in the kitchen right inside there!"  It was a birthday party I had.  I asked if she could spot me (I was in the back) and she couldn't.  Then there was a picture, professional style portrait, stuck in the book of me and Randy.  I thought it was weird because we never had photos taken, and he was holding up a Sherriff's badge.  I thought, "what a dork." (he was not a Sherriff IRL but a security guard at Sak's 5th AVe.).  then I saw a pic of a woman who looked really ugly with hair that stuck up in little points and said somethign about it, and the girl said "don't say anything too loud, that's Crystal".  (Crystal is the name of my current b/f's ex-wife, but in the dream it was supposed to be Randy's ex wife).  she was shushing me b/c someone in the house was friends with her.  I laughed and said, "that's her?  She looks so funny!   Her hair is sticking up in like 19 different places!"  
That's about when I woke up.  I think my old family dog Baby was in the dream somewhere too.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: grandma's, old house

Edit: 10:15 p.m....I just remembered a vague memory from the nap dream.  Something about me having a needle and I had to give myself an injection into the vein inside my elbow.   I think it was the medication that I am on IRL and for some reason that was the only way I could administer it, as it was not available in pill form.  I was very scared and didn't think I could bring myself to do it.  I may have dreamed this because yesterday I watched an episode of "Fear Factor" (a show i never watch unless nothing else is on) where people had to endure needles being pushed through their arms.

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD: Weird Hair and Weird Shit in my Old House

I've had a really odd sleep schedule lately.  I usually stay up till anywhere from 5 a.m. to 7 a.m. but earlier tonight I zonked out at about 10 p.m.  I just woke up (2 a.m.) and have very werid dreams.  I was at my old house in NCmy old best friend that I lived next door to when I was little (haven't seen him since I was 10 years old).  The text messaging turned into some weird computer thing and I saw it on the computer screeen.  Then some man called my phone and gave his name, and asked if someone from this number had called him.  He sounded very friendly.   I told him I tried to text my friend but maybe got the number wrong, and asked if he was in area code 919.  He said his phone number was 333-333-7777.  I apologized and said it wasn't me and we hung up.  Then the phone rang again (in the dream) but right after it rang, my real phone rang and woke me up.  Weird.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: long hair, old house, text messaging

----------


## irishcream

that dream of your hair, sounds like an anxiety dream...maybe, cos you didn't wash your hair before bed, it was your subconscious...what with the chemicals in swimming pools and you dyeing your hair...hence the bald patch.

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD:  Running from some girl, trying on a cool costume in a fancy store

Ok I only remember what was going on before I woke up.  I think there were earlier dreams but I dont' remember them.  I was first of all watching a video game, like a Mario game.  I finally started finding the pieces of the dress and figuring out how they attached together, and I woke up.  I know the dress was like a red velvety material.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: watching video game that turned real, elevator, department store, dressing rooms, trying on clothes, bathrooms, taking too long and feeling rushed

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Whew....so glad the site wasn't down long.  Thought I would lose all my dreams.  Like I told Matthew, I'm backing up my DJ on my yahoo notebook in case this ever happens for good, I don't want to lose everything.  I recommend everyone do the same!  Backup, somehow!  (my way may be crappy if yahoo goes down, haha)

I don't remember much from last night, this is from night before last:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Hot for teacher!

I was in a classroom(The Princess Bride, Robin Hood Men in Tights....), or at least looked like him, and he had brown hair.  He looked sorta dorky like he did in "Liar, Liar" and with glasses.  The classroom stuff is fuzzy, I remember the teacher and several of the guys in class hitting on me.  At one point I was in my bra and all these guys were gathered around me.  I was embarassed at first but then realized I must be popular so it was alright!  At some point I was out of the class, and I had lost my cat or something.  This part seems like my other grandma's old house (not the one I usually dream in).  I ran into the kitchen crying about my cat and laid on the bed in the guest room.  The teacher came in and spooned me and starting saying something really fast like, "Let me guess you lost your cat you're sad you're upset you don't want to be alone tonight can you stay with me but I don't know about that is he gay?"  I was confused at this but felt like he had hit the mark, like that IS what I was getting at (staying with him), he was smart and older and had me all figured out, and I knew when he said "is he gay" he meant my boyfriend.  But in the dream it was supposed to mean like , "do you love him" or something.   I asked who he meant by "is he gay" though, and played dumb.  


At that point, my b/f woke me up IRL (I had had a few girlfriends sleeping over the previous night b/c we were hanging out and having a girl's night, and my best friend was in the bed with me since the other two were in the guest room.) He got home from work at 10:00 a.m. and was waking me up to ask me if Kendra or I could go to the couch so he could sleep, but I was confused when he was standing beside the bed waking me, I thought I was in bed with the teacher and started to explain myself, but I looked over and it was Kendra and I realized it was a dream.  It was funny b/c I saw Jason's face looming over me and felt so guilty for a second before I realized I was dreaming!

I went back to sleep and had more hard-to-remember dreams involving the teacher.  One thing was I was taking some test .

There was a weird dream later where I was in some store, (I missed their wedding a year ago IRL due to an emergency, I was in the hospital....it really sucked b/c my cousin is like a sister to me and I used to hang out with her and her husband before they were married every single day when I lived in NC.  I was to be a bridesmaid,  I was really upset that I missed it and I dream about it sometimes).  

That's about all I recall, I remembered a lot more details but since it was 2 days ago I've lost some of it.

[size=24]CARY ELWES (teacher): this is how he looked in the dream except he had on glasses.

 :Exclaim:  interesting point...when I was researching online for a pic of him, I found a bio with this quote about him: ""He also has a love of history, saying it was his best subject in school".  Crazy, because the class he was teaching in my dream was _history!_  I surely didn't know that about him before.

[size=24]"VICTOR KRUM" ACTOR (student taking the test beside me)


[b] ::dreaming::  dream signs: class, test without knowing answers, store, wedding, celebrities, college campus

Thanks to ImageShack for Free Image Hosting

----------


## irishcream

okay the top guy is cute...but the bottom guy is handsome, in a rugged sort of way...
Interesting dream by the way, wierd that you dreamed of Cary Elwes teaching history and he actually did.
I love the fact that your dreams are so detailed...makes for interesting reading.

----------


## laracroft21

Thank you!  I wish I could remember more details, honestly I feel like they are not detailed enough.  I guess I remember feelings a lot and can translate them well into words, but like I said before, I wish I could see faces and images a lot clearer.  Its hard to explain but I didn't ever really _see_ "Cary"'s face, just knew what he looked like...it's so odd.

----------


## Mystical_Journey

> _Originally posted by laracroft21_
> *Whew....so glad the site wasn't down long.  Thought I would lose all my dreams.  Like I told Matthew, I'm backing up my DJ on MS Word in case this ever happens for good, I don't want to lose everything.  I recommend everyone do the same!*



I thought the same thing when the site went down, i was really worried i would lose my Dream Journal - glad nothing happend. Backing up the files on MS word is a great idea, cant believe i havent done it before   ::D:  

Interesting dream btw, i love the fact you dreamed about Cary Elwes, he was excellent in *Princess Bride*  ::D:   ::D:   ::D:  (I love that movie).

Like irishcream said, its funny that you were in a History class with him and his fav subject is actually History   ::?:  

When i dream its not often that i notice peoples faces, its like you get a sense of that person without looking at their face.

----------


## irishcream

funny, i always notice people's faces...and remember conversations...maybe cos i do that consciously in real life?
Mystical_Journey, you do surprise me...i had you down as the kind of person who would never forget a face..looks like i need to go re evaluate... :wink2:

----------


## laracroft21

> When i dream its not often that i notice peoples faces, its like you get a sense of that person without looking at their face. [/b]



That is exactly how it is for me.

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Last 2 nights I dreamed about the same two common things  ::D: isney World and Celebrities.

night before last:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Seeing Oprah Backstage at the Magic Kingdom

I was in my dream version of the Magic Kingdom ! Let's go say hi to her!"  I thought maybe I knew her (Oprah), like I had met her before but was afraid to talk to her.  The girl with me got her attention and she came over and said "Selena!  Nicki!" and gave us hugs.  I thought, "oh I guess I do know her, wow I know Oprah!" I said I wanted her to meet my parents who were outside the door on Main Street looking for us.  My dad had long hair, and I think facial hair, looking nothing like him IRL.  I said to Oprah, "this is my mom, Betty, and my dad, Jim."  she shook their hands and I was acting all casual even though my parents mouths were hanging open, I knew they were thinking "wow!  how do my daughters know OPRAH WINFREY???"  I think I told Oprah I worked on the ride that I had on the uniform for.  That dream ended there.

Last Night:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Hanging with Katie Holmes and Disney World on My Birthday

I was in some foreign city, I think I was in Florida but I knew I was away from my city and had no idea where I was.  I was walking around with Katie Holmes (I have no idea why I dream about random celebrities, I never see them on TV or read about them or anything before these dreams, it's just SO RANDOM.)  I kept looking for my phone and thinking I left it in my Dad's car, and he was at work far away (I know why I dreamed this....I was at a party last night IRL and looked for my phone, realizing I had left it in the car).  I kept asking to borrow Katies and she was getting irritated with me.  We were in some weird shopping mall type place, and I was at a salad bar.  I grabbed some dressing and some other condiment, and then realized I had lost my money too and could not afford to buy the salad.  Katie had an idea.   she told the people behind the salad bar that I had bought a salad but it was all gross and covered in ants.  I stopped her because I thought that was such an exaggeration they would not beleive her, and said "no, it was just all wilted and old lettuce."  (this was to get them to give us a free salad.)  The ladies said no and I started complaining, I didn't ask for the manager but they must have thought I was going to because one of them said "our manager is just like us">  Meaning "a bitch who won't care about the customers".  I went into a dramatic rage and threw the dressing at them, and knocked some other stuff over.  Then we went to another food stand and got some weird foreign looking food, the "french fries" were these little black round things and Katie commented how strange the food was (I guess she bought it for me).  This was a cafeteria-like place where we had trays on a metal rail while in line.  The rest is fuzzy but I know I kept wanting to ask Katie questions about Tom Cruise, like is he good in bed, blah blah blah, but I felt like the subject was taboo.  I couldnt' believe I was haning out with someone that was sleeping with someone as famous as Tom Cruise! (I didn't care that I was also hanging out with someone that was famous herself....I don't care for her IRL I think she's annoying).

Another dream was where I was with my parents and sister and we were discussing stopping at one of the Disney parks just for a little while, to ride a few things.  I said this b/c we all had annual passes and wouldn't cost us anything, but then I realized I didn't have one so my parents would have to pay a whole day's price for me.  I felt bad but they said "okay" because it was my birthday.  I said I wanted to go to Epcot and ride some things (my "dream Epcot" always has these rides that I never get to go on for some reason....I always want to but they are closed, or the park is closing, or we don't have time, or they are too far away, always some reason).   We went and my sister and I got on this ride that was a boat (a real one, not on a track) going down a little river.  We were the only ones on it and it was the only boat, we were alone and it seemed like a swamp or wilderness, no one or nothing else was around.  The boat went off course and we were grounded on the land beside the river.  We were wondering what to do and my parents came running up.   We told them we were stuck and then I heard an announcement over some park-wide loudspeaker that said something like "Happy BIrthday  Selena, here's your cake!"  I looked up and there were the end of night fireworks which looked like neon pictures in the sky, it was a birthday cake, and then a bunch of fairies flying.  My parents had paid to have it done.  We were leaving and they said my real cake was in the trunk of the car.  I was very happy.  (My birthday is next month IRL and I was talking to a guy at the party last night about it, our birthdays are close together).  That was the end.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: Disney World, celebrities

----------


## laracroft21

[b]Wow, last night I slept about 12 hours and had so many strange dreams.  This is what I still remember:

[size=24]Non-LD:  Being Attacked in a Pool By Giant Spider and Dorm Room Bookshelves

I was walking around what I think was a college campus(house #1 in NC) to get rid of them by giving them to the people that lived there now.  I guess we were going to just go in without them being there, b/c as we pulled up in the driveway, they were in their car pulling out.  I thought that we better roll down our window and tell them what' s going on.   My mom said "there's my Boss!" meaning the person she had sold the house to.  A woman came in our back seat and was going thru the books, seeing which ones she wanted.  I realized I really didn't want to give my books away but it was too late.  She picked up some big book about Christianity and said "No way!" and threw it aside.  I thought it must be b/c she was a Christian but thought the book was anti-Christian (?).  There was some series, I think romance novels or mysterys, and she was also listening to some weird CD player to see if she wanted our music too.  The CD was small like a gamecube game, and she handed it to me to change Cd's b/c she didn't like the one she was listening to.  I heard it and it was some loud horrible band, it was my sister's boyfriend's CD that my sis had borrowed.  I was thinking "I don't know how to work this CD player, why did she hand it to me?"

I remember some random dream clip where I heard this music that sounded really familiar, and I looked and saw this girl playing something like a gameboy, only it was hooked up to a TV so she could see it on the big screen.  She was playing a Legend of Zelda game and I was like, "oh no wonder I recognized the music".  I thought that I wanted one of those games.

for some reason some scenes I can't really remember involving the pool, the spider, the guys from class, and the hallway with small teacher's offices in it are stuck in my head and I'm struggling to remember it.  I think it was disturbing and I blocked it out, it just seems important to remember.  Argggh!

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: college campus, classroom, dorms, old house, video games

----------


## laracroft21

Man I had a plethora of fucked up dreams the other day:

[size=24](8/15) Non-LD:  Whole Lotta Weird Shit: Work, School, and Dead Aunt's

[b]I was working at a photo lab that was popular in spite of her ugliness and greasy hair, and made fun of me all the time.  She was like "Hi, how are you, what are you doing in Florida" blah blah, being nice, and I talked to her.  I asked her if she knew anyone else from NC who lived in Florida.  Earlier another girl i had known, a snotty girl named Susan D. had come to the counter.  She knew me too but was very prissy to me.  I asked Tiffany if she had seen her.  I talked to Tiffany about lipgloss and I showed her some cheap stuff I had, and she showed me hers which was really expensive stuff and I felt like a loser.  I was flustered and embarassed the whole time I talked to her.

At one point in the store I was on the other side of the counter and saw these weird Barbie doll wigs for sale, and I said I wished they had those when I was younger.

At the end of my shift, "Michael" told us to go home and I was trying to gather my things.  I remember brushing hands with him and thinking that now that I was single, maybe we would flirt and ther would be sexual tension between us at work.  The floor at some point behind the counter became slanted and I had trouble climbing to the top to get my stuff.  There was something big up there I had to carry down and I didn't know how I would do it. Dave and the girl were at the top already.  I slid down and it was like a waterslide.  When I got outside the store there was a weird scene where  it was like a wedding ceremony done by the Indians, and I was marrying Michael.  The ceremony was completed by putting in a tongue ring and my tongue was bleeding, I guess it was bigger than the one I have and made it bleed.  Then the Indian told me the marrage wasn't real b/c we hadn't done it right or something. 

During this store scene or after it, a very fuzzy dream sequence occured where I was visiting my dead Aunt Jean.  I don't know if she was dead or alive in the dream, but I felt surprised to see her and her house was filled with creepy things like a haunted house.  There were dead bodies and weird shit.....just a very creepy place to be.  I remember vaguely being aware of a man living with her, it may have been my uncle or someone else.  and she had a son, a very creepy boy who was NOT my cousin (who is in his 30's IRL).  She showed me a toy she had bought him which was a mean little football player that you could kick and punch, it was about 3 feet high and like a punching bag that moved and was mechanical.  Later it turned into a dragon.    

Fade into some staudium, I went to sit with some girl on the bench and saw the son from my dead aunt's house, the girl I was with was talking trash about him being weird and crazy, not knowing he was sitting beside us.  He looked right then like my old friend Justin from college. 

Fade into me driving and stopping at my old elementary school, I think Tiffany was with me and some others.  I wanted to tour the school and see if it was like I remembered it.  We sought out the art teacher and he looked like the PE teacher I had in ESchool, only his name was Mr. Bill (the art teacher IRL was named MRS.  Bill).  The art class looked more like a band room with the students playing instruments.  They were playing their class song which was really awesome.  I asked Mr. Bill if he remembered me and he said he did, and that we could tour the school.  Another woman came and gave us copies of the yearbooks from our year.  I remember looking thru the yearbook with the others and realized it was like my copy IRL where I had written things about the students I liked and disliked.  I tried to hide what I wrote about Tiffany which was mean.  There was talk of a mean teacher named Mrs. Reardon (who was actually a nice teacher I had in HS), and at one point we saw her in class and the class was playing the song too.  I said hello and some other things I dont' remember to her.  

I was walking in the courtyard which was the only thing that looked like the school IRL and somehow I was rollerblading noisily thru it.  An old man on the other side yelled to be quiet, and I thought he must think we are students.  We headed toward the library,  and things got real fuzzy here and weird.  We had to do some sex exhibition, where we paired off and had sex in these tent like things that were open on opposite ends, and rotated.  I was with two people, my ex-roommate Gaby and this kid I knew in 3rd-4th grade (the only one in the dream from that actual school) named David C.  I watched David and Gaby having sex and realized the children were all watching and could see when the tents rotated the right way.  I knew I was going to have to sleep with Gaby and I really didn't want to b/c I dont' like her and she's fat and nasty, but I was spared somehow and this part (thankfully) ended.

Fade into right before leaving the school, there was some weird room like a store, there was a yellow "caution" banner, I guess like police tape, that I tried to steal.  we went out in the yard out front of the room and the school, and the old man who was the teacher/store owner/whatever had big metal baseball bats he gave to us to hit these big beach ball sized balls with.  Someone hit the ball at the window of the store and it almost but didn't break.

Then we were leaving in a car and Tiffany was asking me to come to some nightclub with her.  I really didn't want to b/c I didn't want to dance and she said something about people there taking shots a lot.

*I can't remember when I had this dream, I think it was after these, but may have been another night*: something about flying an airplane and trying not to hit some electric wires that were strung around. Someone was mad at me for flying it.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: working at photo lab, dept. store, pain pills , people from school, school, airplane (me flying it)

----------


## laracroft21

[b][size=24]Non-LD: Another Sheikra Dream: Chickening Out

The last dream I remember having was about riding Sheikra at Busch Gardens  I had to gather and carry with me.  I rolled a roll of toilet paper down the ledge of the incline before I went, and my Dad came with me.  A girl behind me that I knew in the dream, but I wasn't sure how I knew her, said "don't chicken out! It's gonna be great!" and I told her I wouldn't even ride the other roller coasters there so no way could I handle the biggest one.  She said okay and I walked down.  At the bottom, my dad and I were going to leave and I saw this group of 4 goth kids in black.  I knew one guy IRL, chandler, who I don't like, and another two girls were DC's, one I liked and gave a hug to (and she hugged my Dad but was awkward about it), and the other I didn't like and hung back with Chandler and the other person.  I talked to the girl a bit and then my Dad and I walked toward the exit.  I had to carry the books still.  I told him since we were already  in the park we should stay and watch the shows or something.  He said okay but I wanted to put my books in the car.  We started walking to the car which was very far away, and I wanted my Dad to just take them so I wouldn't have to walk, but we started heading there and I woke up.

There was a dream earlier than this that I barely remember, Gaby was in this one too and there were a bunch of stairs in a big house that people were going down (including me).  At the bottom people got prizes, I saw someone with paper flowers and I told someone that if I got married in October i would have flowers like that at the wedding, since they looked like fall colors.  There were also origami cards and gifts and I thought they were cleverly marketed, and that I could do the same thing and make money if I had the marketing skills.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: amusement park, roller coaster, books

----------


## laracroft21

[b]OK, so it's been awhile.  I had a really weird luicd dream during a nap I just had on the couch so I had to post it.

[size=24]Today: LD: Singing at the Beach and having trouble waking up.
Last Night: Non-LD: Using a car to make photos and Mean girls

I was at the beach in a condo overlooking the ocean.   I knew I was dreaming and decided to dance naked on the balcony.  I could see my parents down there on the beach, walking up, so I decided not to (even tho it was a dream I didn't want them to see that.)   But they did see me and I materialized down onto the beach as they were coming up.   I knew they would see me asleep on the couch inside and wonder how I got down to the beach if I was up there (or somethign like that).

In front of the condo, there was this little pond that was normally murky but since it was my dream, I made it clear and thought maybe I would swim in it later.  I went up to a sand dune and hid behind it, and found some snow.   I made a snowball and threw it at my sister (who was a child, like 5 years old again) and ducked behind the dune.  She saw me and tried to throw one back, but all she had was sand so it just blew everywhere and I laughed.  I told her, "you have to get snow silly, it's up here." she asked how there could be snow on a beach.  I told her it's my dream so if I want snow to be here, it's going to be here.  There was kind of a bench or something in front of the condo and a man was sitting there.   I decided just to belt out some song by Reba McEntire or what the hell is her name...........Celine Dionne, because I knew in my dream I could sing really well.   Other people started coming up to hear me and were pulling up couchs and chairs to make sort of a theater area to sit and hear me sing.  I told them I was going to do a duet with my sister.  She said she couldn't and I told her, "look, I'm dreaming, so we can both sing well, dont' worry about it".  I tried to prove it by levitating off the ground, David Blaine style, and it felt weird.   I was going to ask her what it was like being in someone else's dream and she put a quarter under her tongue.  I asked why she did that and she said something about it makes your boobs grow bigger.  We started on a country duet butI forgot the words and started making up my own song, which sounded really good.  I kept worrying that I was sleeping too long on the couch b/c I needed to get up and clean, so I eventualy decided to wake myself up.  I could feel myself on the couch, but it felt like I was in a different position than I really was, and like I was covered in blankets on my whole body and face.  I was trying to pull them off b/c I couldn't breathe.  I started worrying b/c I knew if I woke up I would be okay, but I COULD NOT WAKE UP.  Finally, my cell phone rang IRL and woke me, thank God.  I was on my side, not my back like in the dream, and no blankets were on me.

This dream felt weird, I think it started with me carefully getting off the couch, knowing that I was dreaming and trying to decide what to do, and somehow flashed to me in that condo.
The dream I had last night, I can only remember the last part.

I was working in a photo lab (AGAIN) and I took a bunch of developed negatives out of the machine.  The machine that printed them into prints was broken though, so I had to take them to my car (actualy my boyfriends car, a white SUV in the dream) to print them.  Somehow he had an option on his car that printed negatives.  I carried them out and walking thru the lab area, there were a lot of people back there.  I commented on how crowded it was and a customer who was back there asked me a question.  I answered him and tried to steer him out of the lab, not wantign to be rude and come out and tell him he's not allowed back there.

I went to the car and these girls that worked there came after me and told me I can't do that on the clock.  They said I can't use my boyfriend's car when I'm supposed to be working.  I tried to tell them I was printing the negs in there, and they were talking over me.  ONe of them slammed the back hatch shut and I could see her arm was still in there, hiding something.  I saw that it was a long knife, curved, kind of like a scimitar.  She was doing something to the car lock with it.  I asked her what she was doing and tried to knock it away.   She drew it on me and brandished it at me, and I think the dream ended there.

 ::dreaming::  dream signs: photo lab

----------


## laracroft21

[size=18]*Wow it's been a long time since I've been to my DJ!!!!!  I missed you!!! (and everyone that reads it....are you still out there, guys?**

My reasons for the long break are several: laziness, business, lack of interesting dreams due to new medication, problems getting on the site.  But, now I'm back!!!

I don't have a dream to enter for last night b/c I did not SLEEP last night.  Ugh, it was terrible.  I took some Nyquil to help me sleep b/c I had to get up early and was NOT TIRED at one a.m., and I think I took too much b/c it kept me awake and I felt very strange (I've heard you can "trip" from taking too much cough medicine, that may be what happened).

I have had some strange experiences though.  I've been dabbling in the metaphysical world for a short while...I'm learning how to get in touch with spirit guides and my psychic powers, which I know I've always had and need to learn how to use.  Actually, about a week ago, I was about to sleep and when I closed my eyes, I was inundated with snippets of conversation, images of people, places, things going on, which just kept shifting from one to the next before I could get a grasp on anything that was happening.  I would open my eyes occasionally and think about what I saw, to try and remember, but it was SO much.  I was absolutely awake during this, not even on the brink of sleep.  I decided (this has happened before) that I may be channeling other people's thoughts or seeing thing that were happening, had happened, or were going to happen to total strangers.  My fiance was out at a bar I had been to once with some friends from work, but I wasn't sure who was going to be there when he left and hadn't talked to him.  I decided to try and "find" him psychically to see if anything I saw matched what he said he was doing at the time, when I asked him later.

WHAT I "SAW":

 Even though he does not play pool much and I would expect him to be talking rather than playing, I saw him at a pool table.

 The table was in a specific spot (there are about 20 or so of them at that bar).

 He was playing with 3 other guys, two in all black (work uniforms) and one in a white T-shirt.

 He was breaking (starting the game) and making jokes about kicking ass at the game.



WHAT HE SAID WAS TRUE:

 He WAS playing pool at that time.

 He WAS at the table location I described.

 He WAS playing with 3 other guys, but only one was wearing the work uniform.  The other WAS wearing all black though (t shirt and black jeans), and the 3rd guy had a shirt that "looked white in the lights" according to Jason.

 He DID NOT break, or win a game, but was making remarks.  My head was getting fuzzy and losing the connection when I saw him shoot, so I wasn't' sure if he was breaking but that's what I thought when I "saw" it.

How weird is that?  I expected to be totally wrong and find out it was a fantasy.  I'm going to continue learning about this stuff and see what happens...yay, psychic experiments!!!  More later...I hope after no sleep last night, I'm not too pooped to "dream well" tonight!*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Very interesting "coincedences." (for lack of _verification_ of the metaphysical, though not to say it wasn't anything more)

As far as tonight, if you get a good night's sleep, your chances of dreaming vividly should actually go through the roof. REM rebound (for me) is usually very potent, so your dreams should probably be very vivid. It's _remembering_ them that may rely on a little luck.  ::wink::

----------


## irishcream

Hey, welcome back to the board!  Good to have you around again.
I've spoken to Mystical_Journey, and he's glad you're back too, he's kinda lost his drive with regard to dreaming, but maybe we should start our journal group again?  That was always good fun.

----------


## laracroft21

I definitely want to start our group back up...I was hoping everyone was still reading each other's journals while I was away.  Don't tell me my dreams were the most interesting and it all fell apart without me!  haha j/k.

I had some messed up dreams last night, my sleep is all off now.  I woke up at 4pm yesterday and got tired about 10pm...so I took a nap and figured my fiance would wake me up when he got home from work at midnight.  He did...and I was SO CONFUSED.  He was asking me "if I was all right" (meaning, why was I asleep at that time) and I kept saying "why, what did I do?"  I had no clue what day or time it was, and didn't remember that I was napping!  It was weird.  I went back to sleep around 8 this morning and woke up at 4 again.  I can't even remember my dreams enough to write them down...I just remember them being very very wacky, and long!  Like it was one story that just dragged out the whole time I was asleep.

Okay I was hoping that sitting here just typing would make me remember stuff, like usual.  Oneironaut, you were right!  Vivid dreams, bad recall...Well, there's always tonight!

----------


## laracroft21

color=red]Non-LD:  Eating Out Alone and Meeting a New Girlfriend Who Messed Up My Archie Books[/color]

Ok, so I only remember the dream I had right before I woke up.  I was at some semi-fancy restaurant, all dressed up, and alone.  It seemed that the restaurant was in Greenville, NC, where I went to college.  I went to take a pill for my back, b/c I suddenly realized it was time to take it.  I pulled out my pillbox and the girl told me she takes them all the time for fun.  She said "In fact, I can get them anytime so if you ever need to buy extra, you can call me!"  I told her that\'s cool, and that I will be living close by when school starts again.  I was thinking it was cool that I made a new friend.  We were exchanging phone numbers or something, then I think she was about to leave or go back to work, and I realized I did not know her name, but she knew mine.  I asked her and it was something weird, I think it started with an "N".  I want to say, like "Nivia" or something.  I forgot her name almost right after she told me and I was embarrassed.  Anyway, this part gets fuzzy...I think we both left, but I remember some part of being in the restaurant and going back near the kitchen.

As I was waking up, the scene changed to my old bedroom in my parents\' old house near Raleigh, and the girl was there.  She had an old Archie comic book of mine and said she wanted to "change the story".  So she started writing new speech bubbles for every character in every panel, and said she was making up the dialogue as she went, but she knew how the story would end.  I was waiting for her to finish, and she was lying on my bed while doing it.  I think I wanted her to hurry b/c I wanted to make out or have sex with her or something.  I was bored and noticed a part of my floor where the floor underneath the carpet dipped down in a bowl shaped depression.  I was pushing on the carpet, feeling the "hole" and wondering how it got there, and what it was.  I think I may have been talking to the girl about it, but she was busy working on the comic story.  At some point I got into bed with her and was looking over her shoulder at what she was writing.  I was impatient b/c I wanted to read it.  

I\'m pretty sure this is the part where I woke up.  I opened my eyes slowly, and thought I was back in my old bedroom.  The bathroom door in my real room is about the same position to the bed that the door to my old bedroom (in the dream) was.  I thought it was that door and I was still there.  I was confused, and then kind of realized it might have been a dream.  Then I felt someone stir beside me, where the girl was in the dream, and thought it must be her.  I reached over to see if someone was really there and  it was my fiance!  That\'s when I fully awoke and realized it was just a dream.

That\'s about all I recall, although I\'m pretty sure some stuff happened before the restaurant scene.</span>
 ::dreaming::  <span style="color:blue">dream signs: back in college, my old house, my painkillers

----------


## irishcream

[quote][SIZE=2]Non-LD:  Eating Out Alone and Meeting a New Girlfriend Who Messed Up My Archie Books

[b]Ok, so I only remember the dream I had right before I woke up.  I was at some semi-fancy restaurant, all dressed up, and alone.  It seemed that the restaurant was in Greenville, NC, where I went to college for my back, b/c I suddenly realized it was time to take it.  I pulled out my pillbox and the girl told me she takes them all the time for fun.  She said "In fact, I can get them anytime so if you ever need to buy extra, you can call me!"  I told her that\'s cool, and that I will be living close by when school starts again.  I was thinking it was cool that I made a new friend.  We were exchanging phone numbers or something, then I think she was about to leave or go back to work, and I realized I did not know her name, but she knew mine.  I asked her and it was something weird, I think it started with an "N".  I want to say, like "Nivia" or something.  I forgot her name almost right after she told me and I was embarrassed.  Anyway, this part gets fuzzy...I think we both left, but I remember some part of being in the restaurant and going back near the kitchen.

As I was waking up, the scene changed to my old bedroom in my parents\' old house near Raleigh, and the girl was there.  She had an old Archie comic book of mine and said she wanted to "change the story".  So she started writing new speech bubbles for every character in every panel, and said she was making up the dialogue as she went, but she knew how the story would end.  I was waiting for her to finish, and she was lying on my bed while doing it.  I think I wanted her to hurry b/c I wanted to make out or have sex with her or something.  I was bored and noticed a part of my floor where the floor underneath the carpet dipped down in a bowl shaped depression.  I was pushing on the carpet, feeling the "hole" and wondering how it got there, and what it was.  I think I may have been talking to the girl about it, but she was busy working on the comic story.  At some point I got into bed with her and was looking over her shoulder at what she was writing.  I was impatient b/c I wanted to read it.  

I\'m pretty sure this is the part where I woke up.  I opened my eyes slowly, and thought I was back in my old bedroom.  The bathroom door in my real room is about the same position to the bed that the door to my old bedroom (in the dream) was.  I thought it was that door and I was still there.  I was confused, and then kind of realized it might have been a dream.  Then I felt someone stir beside me, where the girl was in the dream, and thought it must be her.  I reached over to see if someone was really there and  it was my fiance!  That\'s when I fully awoke and realized it was just a dream.

That\'s about all I recall, although I\'m pretty sure some stuff happened before the restaurant scene.</span>
 ::dreaming::  <span style="color:blue">dream signs: back in college, my old house, my painkillers

Hey lara, i get a lot of dreams like that which are really vivid.
i remember dreaming something the other day, and there was running water in it.  Strange thing was, i woke up needing to go pee...
I like what you've done with your dreamsigns being in a different colour, maybe i should start doing that in my journal, it might make me take notice more...when i write them down and highlight them, i could do a reality check...that might work.

----------


## laracroft21

Non-LD: 2 dreams, 2 nights...run together as one--The Epic of Spending Time at James Cameron\'s House

*Ok I have never had a dream that sort of continued the next night before, but the past 2 nights, I did.  I almost didn't want to put it down b/c parts are so weird and confusing and hard to explain, that I feel it will be difficult to put into words, ya know?  Anybody ever get dreams like that, that you almost don't want to bother writing down b/c they are not "black and white"?

Anyway, first I need to give some background so the first part will make more sense.  If you watch the show "Entourage" on HBO, and saw season 2 (last season) you can skip this paragraph:  So anyway, I started watching this show recently.  The 3rd season just started, and I read about it in a magazine, the shows I usually watch are over right now and I needed a new show to get into.  So I picked up the HBO on demand (where they show old episodes of series) and watched all of season 2 in a few days.  Then I started season 3 (they put each new ep. on demand the day after it airs so it was easy to catch up).  The show is about this actor who is kind of new to Hollywood, and his friends who work for him, his manager, agent, etc...and what life is like for a young starlet in LA.  Well in the show, Vinny (the actor), got the lead role in a movie based on a comic, Aquaman, and it's directed by James Cameron (if you don't know who he is you are a dolt...j/k lol: he directed "Titanic" and a million other movies).  In season 2, they made a big deal about it being directed by him..weren't sure if he was really gonna direct it, not sure if Vinny would really get the role, blah blah balh.  (Cameron acted in the show as himself, like a lot of other celebrities do on the show...for instance Mandy Moore plays herself as Vinny's ex-girlfriend and co star in the movie).  At the end of season 2, they all found out vinny got the role of Aquaman, Cameron was directing it, and all was good.  So that's the background you need for my dream (god, this is so ridiculous...I don't know why I even had a dream like this...it's been weeks since I saw those episodes!)

So it began Friday night....and btw, I saw faces in this dream!  I never do...

I was in another city where there was a beach, I'm thinking it was Miami.  I was on a high floor of a large building and looked down, and saw a movie set behind the building. I realized it was the set for Aquaman (in the dream I thought it was a real movie I know was being made).  I was watching from way up high, waiting for Vinny/Vince to show up on set so I could watch the filming, but I was trying to hide so no one would see me, so I would have to keep ducking to the right of the window I was standing at, out of sight.  When Vince and Mandy Moore (although it was not really her in the dream, she looked different) showed up on set, everyone made a big deal like "they are here! yay! let's get started!" even though it seemed like they were between takes before the actors showed up.  Anyway, they started filming this scene that made no sense for "Aquaman" whatsoever.  Vince was dancing with a girl, and another couple were also dancing.  Like a ballroom dance.  As they were dancing, they were on wires  or something that lifted them up right to the window I was standing at, and I had to hide, but for a moment I saw them and their faces clearly.  I was thinking "oh my god, when I see this movie, and see this scene...I will know that the window they "dance" up to has me standing right there hiding!"  Then I thought "I hope they don't do another take or cut the scene out, or else I won't see the part where I was right there".  That was the last I saw of the movie being made.  The rest of the dream got much stranger.  I can't remember the order, but these things happened:

At one point I realized that the building I was in, that the movie set was behind, was James Cameron's house.  It was a huge building on a strip of other buildings, and seemed like they were on the shore.  I was riding or walking down the street in front of the buildings and as we went by, I told someone that was James Cameron's house and we were trying to sneak peeks inside.  I saw a room with a HUGE chair, looked like an easy chair that was fancy, but it was so big if someone sat on it, their legs wouldn't even go over the end of it.  We saw some other cool things but I don't remember what.

This dream had a lot of me up on tall buildings.  Once, I kind of flew or jumped up to a building and was scrunched in this small area with a door I could shut behind me to keep me from falling back off.  I was sitting by some table with a weird game being played, where people dropped balls that were black, white, and red into this chute and I don't know how it worked, but they were betting on it, like it was a casino game.  I realized that to my immediate left was Jennifer Anniston, she was in another "compartment" with a door behind it that would open to a sheer drop outside.  She was intent on playing the game and didn't notice me stealing looks at her.  I saw her face more clearly than I have ever seen a face in a dream to my knowledge.  I thought her nose looked even bigger in person, and her face seemed kind of sweaty.  She was concentrating on the game and looking at the "board" the whole time.

I decided to jump out of the door behind me, which I had only half closed.  I don't remember falling on the ground, but--cut to another scene with me standing on the window ledge of a tall building, and watching someone jump down.  I was telling a person that I could jump down and it didn't hurt to land.  We watched the person free-fall and about halfway down, he spread out his body horizontally and fell a lot slower.  He landed on his feet.  Apparently, I had been doing this a lot, but don't remember actually DOING it in the dream, just knowing that I did.

I think a bunch of other stuff happened, but I don't remember right now.  Anyway, last night's dream was a lot more detailed and strange...and also took place at Cameron's house.  I will write that a little later.  My hands are tired now, and it will be much much longer I think  

To be continued...*

----------


## laracroft21

IM PISSED B/C I CONCLUDED THE LAST DREAM, AND LAST NIGHT'S DREAM....IT WAS REALLY LONG AND I WAS ABOUT TO SUBMIT IT AND THE DUMBASS POWER SURGED!!!!!!!!

ARG I AM SO MAD.  MAYBE I'LL WRITE IT AGAIN,  MAYBE NOT.   PISSER!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## laracroft21

I'm back...trying to get back into LD'ing and journaling.  I had a long break where I stopped for various health reasons.  Here's hoping I can do this again and maintain my journal....hope some people still read it!

----------

